# 2012 TORRES EMPIRE LA FAMILIA TOUR "LOS ANGELES SUPER CUSTOM CARSHOW"



## THEWEBKINGPIN

SAM TORRES "THE TORRES EMPIRE" BRINGS BACK THE FUN, FOR ALL LOWRIDER FAMILIA WORLDWIDE. COME ONE, COME ALL!! ALL OUT "FAMILY" EVENT. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT THE "PEOPLE'S CHOICE" TIM @ 214-356-0352














[h=1]The Los Angeles Supershow - Sept 2, 2012[/h]










The Torres Empire Family is back for another AMAZING lowrider event and car show at the LA Convention Center on September 2nd, 2012! Click below for show details and to *ORDER YOUR TICKETS ONLINE*


[h=2]September 2012 LA Convention Center Car Show Will Be UNFORGETTABLE![/h]This year's LA Convention Center Car Show is going to be another exciting production from Torres Empire. We will have a top music industry DJ as well as a family-friendly event for all in attendance.
*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE YOUR LA CONVENTION CENTER CAR SHOW ETICKETS ONLINE*
[h=2]Contact Us Today for more car show info or to inquire about any of our products and/or services![/h][h=2]EXHIBITORS: Be sure to download, fill-in and mail back the Vendor Registration form below.[/h] 
[h=3]CLICK HERE to complete our Online Contestant Registration or print and complete the registration form below[/h] ​


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS IE WILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Can't Wait...:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Uniques will b in the house


----------



## azteca de oro

ELITE BICYCLES WILL BE THERE.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

I WILL BE READY:x:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
. . I thought it was going to be in July and be a LRM sanctioned show..?! .. Either way, I'm there again..!!


----------



## felix96

$65 to enter a car.:wow:


----------



## charlieshowtime

will be there


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> SAM TORRES "THE TORRES EMPIRE" BRINGS BACK THE FUN, FOR ALL LOWRIDER FAMILIA WORLDWIDE. COME ONE, COME ALL!! ALL OUT "FAMILY" EVENT. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT THE "PEOPLE'S CHOICE" TIM @ 214-356-0352View attachment 437754​


post a bigger flyer pic this 1 cant be open


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

felix96 said:


> $65 to enter a car.:wow:


What Thats Crazy..:sprint:Are you Serious?


----------



## INKEDUP

YEAHH PRICES R A LIL HIGHER THIS TIME....BUT STILL ILL BE THERE!! ITS A BADASS SHOW!


----------



## plumjuc

Richiecool69elka said:


> What Thats Crazy..:sprint:Are you Serious?


NOT SO CRAZY LAST YEAR WAS THE BIGGEST SHOW I HAD EVER BEEN TOO IN ALL MY 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING BROUGHT OUT THE BEST OF THE BEST WITH LIFESTYLE TAKING 70 CARS ALONE NOT TO MENTION OTHER TOP NOTCH CLUBS THAT HIT JUST AS HARD IF YOU WERE THERE OR SAW PICS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THE SHOW IS HELD HERE IN THE HOME OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA VEGAS LRM IS STILL A HELL OF SHOW NOT TO MISS BUT IF YOU CANT MAKE IT TO VEGAS BECAUSE OF THE COST AN EXTRA $15 IS NOTHING AND WITH THE PRICE OF GAS THESE DAYS $65 WILL B WELL WORTH IT ONCE EVERYTHING IS SAID AND DONE I FOR ONE AND MY CLUB ROYAL IMAGE WILL B AT THIS SHOW WERE DO WE SIGN UP CANT WAIT IM SURE ITS GOING TO B BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR AND WELL WORTH IT $65 DOLLARS WHAT A BARGAIN TTT FOR THE TORRES IMPIRE SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## JDIECAST

*TORRES EMPIRE SHOW*

LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THE BEST SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE JUST AS AWESOME WAY TO GO SAM TIM AND ALL TORRES EMPIRE STAFF ONCE AGAIN PUTTING ON THE MAP TORRES EMPRIE STYLE


----------



## Uno Malo

My Ride Will be there again Cant Wait


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

JDIECAST said:


> LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THE BEST SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE JUST AS AWESOME WAY TO GO SAM TIM AND ALL TORRES EMPIRE STAFF ONCE AGAIN PUTTING ON THE MAP TORRES EMPRIE STYLE


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka

plumjuc said:


> NOT SO CRAZY LAST YEAR WAS THE BIGGEST SHOW I HAD EVER BEEN TOO IN ALL MY 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING BROUGHT OUT THE BEST OF THE BEST WITH LIFESTYLE TAKING 70 CARS ALONE NOT TO MENTION OTHER TOP NOTCH CLUBS THAT HIT JUST AS HARD IF YOU WERE THERE OR SAW PICS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THE SHOW IS HELD HERE IN THE HOME OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA VEGAS LRM IS STILL A HELL OF SHOW NOT TO MISS BUT IF YOU CANT MAKE IT TO VEGAS BECAUSE OF THE COST AN EXTRA $15 IS NOTHING AND WITH THE PRICE OF GAS THESE DAYS $65 WILL B WELL WORTH IT ONCE EVERYTHING IS SAID AND DONE I FOR ONE AND MY CLUB ROYAL IMAGE WILL B AT THIS SHOW WERE DO WE SIGN UP CANT WAIT IM SURE ITS GOING TO B BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR AND WELL WORTH IT $65 DOLLARS WHAT A BARGAIN TTT FOR THE TORRES IMPIRE SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:


Thanks Good To Know.I will be there anyways.


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Sounds good, again.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

I WONDER IF THIS YEAR, SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF WILL OVER SALE THE SHOW, THEN CALL THE POLICE OUT AND HAVE GHETTO BIRD TO KICK EVERYONE OUTSIDE OUT,,,THEN BLAME IT ON THE FIRE MARSHALL.......AGAIN??????????? I was pre-registered and had confirmation for roll in last year and I still got escorted out by the Police. I was treated like a criminal. If I remember right it was page 81 on last years Torres Empire Show.


----------



## drasticbean

im thinking....... LA show or vegas....... since both show are a month apart.......:dunno:


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## eric0425

TTT<img class="inlineimg" title="Cool" border="0" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/cool.gif" smilieid="6">


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## rightwire

2011


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE

HIGHCLASS CC will be there......


----------



## sp00kyi3

we will be there again :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## Stilo-G

gona be a bad ass show


----------



## EZUP62

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I WONDER IF THIS YEAR, SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF WILL OVER SALE THE SHOW, THEN CALL THE POLICE OUT AND HAVE GHETTO BIRD TO KICK EVERYONE OUTSIDE OUT,,,THEN BLAME IT ON THE FIRE MARSHALL.......AGAIN??????????? I was pre-registered and had confirmation for roll in last year and I still got escorted out by the Police. I was treated like a criminal. If I remember right it was page 81 on last years Torres Empire Show.


:werd: .... several of my homies were turned away at the door by PD and the ghetto bird


----------



## SAM TORRES

RareClass said:


> RARECLASS IE WILL BE THERE AGAIN
> 
> 
> RIGHT ON HOMIES!! SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!! THANKS FOR SUPPORT OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SUPPERSHOW EVER!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 438565
> View attachment 438566
> View attachment 438569
> View attachment 438564


RIGHT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## SAM TORRES

MODZILLA TAN TARAN said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

ms_tx_legend214 said:


>


THATS MY HOMEGIRL:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Can't Wait...:thumbsup:


I CANT WAIT ETHERhno:


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


> .


----------



## SAM TORRES

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Uniques will b in the house


COME ON WITH IT HOMIES


----------



## SAM TORRES

azteca de oro said:


> ELITE BICYCLES WILL BE THERE.


WERE YOU AT ELITE WE ARE ALL COMING TO THE SUPPER SHOW YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM TO PRE REG OR BUY TICKETS !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I WILL BE READY:x:
> View attachment 438713


WE WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> . . I thought it was going to be in July and be a LRM sanctioned show..?! .. Either way, I'm there again..!!


THANK YOU FOR YOU SUPPORT HOMIE ILL BE HERE FOR ALL OF OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!! THANS AGAIN!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW U DONT WANT TO MISS THIS :thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

charlieshowtime said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES!!:thumbsup:
> will be there
> View attachment 439256


THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> post a bigger flyer pic this 1 cant be open


OK WE WILL THANK YOU!


----------



## SAM TORRES

rolldawg213 said:


> :thumbsup:


WASS UP HOMIES!?


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW U DONT WANT TO MISS THIS :thumbsup:*


THANK YOU HOMIE AND YOU KNOW THISSSSS MAN!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

EVILRIDER said:


> YEAHH PRICES R A LIL HIGHER THIS TIME....BUT STILL ILL BE THERE!! ITS A BADASS SHOW!


WERE DOING IT LIKE THE BIG BOYS THE HOLE UPSTAIRS AND DOWNSTAIRS BUT YOU BETTER PRE REG WE SOLDOUT IN THERETEEN DAYS LAST TIME WE JUST PUT IT UP TO DAY WE ALREADY HAVE 50 CARS PRE REG THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU SUPPORT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> THANK YOU HOMIE AND YOU KNOW THISSSSS MAN!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

plumjuc said:


> NOT SO CRAZY LAST YEAR WAS THE BIGGEST SHOW I HAD EVER BEEN TOO IN ALL MY 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING BROUGHT OUT THE BEST OF THE BEST WITH LIFESTYLE TAKING 70 CARS ALONE NOT TO MENTION OTHER TOP NOTCH CLUBS THAT HIT JUST AS HARD IF YOU WERE THERE OR SAW PICS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THE SHOW IS HELD HERE IN THE HOME OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA VEGAS LRM IS STILL A HELL OF SHOW NOT TO MISS BUT IF YOU CANT MAKE IT TO VEGAS BECAUSE OF THE COST AN EXTRA $15 IS NOTHING AND WITH THE PRICE OF GAS THESE DAYS $65 WILL B WELL WORTH IT ONCE EVERYTHING IS SAID AND DONE I FOR ONE AND MY CLUB ROYAL IMAGE WILL B AT THIS SHOW WERE DO WE SIGN UP CANT WAIT IM SURE ITS GOING TO B BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR AND WELL WORTH IT $65 DOLLARS WHAT A BARGAIN TTT FOR THE TORRES IMPIRE SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:


THANK YOU CANT SAY IT ANY BETTER MY SELF!! GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.CON TO PRE REG TODAY!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

JDIECAST said:


> LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THE BEST SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THIS YEARS SHOW WILL BE JUST AS AWESOME WAY TO GO SAM TIM AND ALL TORRES EMPIRE STAFF ONCE AGAIN PUTTING ON THE MAP TORRES EMPRIE STYLE


THANK YOU HOMIE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Uno Malo said:


> My Ride Will be there again Cant Wait


1ST PLACE RIGHT ON HOMIE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 439499
> *TTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Looking forward to dj-ing inside the building of nice cars again. Let me know Marcella.


----------



## MEXICA

ORALE LOS VEMOS MEXHIKAS PAZ


----------



## SAM TORRES

drasticbean said:


> im thinking....... LA show or vegas....... since both show are a month apart.......:dunno:


AS LONG AS YOU ARE SUPPORTING YOUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY THATS ALL THAT MATTERS HOMIE!! DID YOU GET TO SEE LASTYEARS SHOW? THIS YESRS SHOW WILL BE TWO TIMES BIGGER!!


----------



## screwed up loco

too many parking lot goblins at last years bikini contest. that def needs improvement :rofl:


----------



## Elwood

LuxuriouS NOR.CAL. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS YEAR


----------



## OMAR TRECE

FAMSKBOMB FLEET by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
*WE WILL TRY VERY HARD TO BE THERE LET US KNOW WHEN WE CAN START PRE REG. PICK UPS THANKS*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

How mutch pre reg for
Bikes ???
Pedal car??? 
And r u having more then 1 categories for pedal cars??


----------



## mr.widow-maker

THOSE R THE AWARDS?


SAM TORRES said:


> 1ST PLACE RIGHT ON HOMIE!!


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> too many parking lot goblins at last years bikini contest. that def needs improvement :rofl:


Bring some of those playboys model you know:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Our Image CC

OUR IMAGE CC Will Be There!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and el jefe 65' coming backk to repp !!


----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


> Looking forward to dj-ing inside the building of nice cars again. Let me know Marcella.


You can call Tim wall you can go to torresempire.com for more info! See you at show you did a good job last time thank you!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

OMAR TRECE said:


> FAMSKBOMB FLEET by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> *WE WILL TRY VERY HARD TO BE THERE LET US KNOW WHEN WE CAN START PRE REG. PICK UPS THANKS*


 you can pre reg today go to torresempire.com :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Elwood said:


> LuxuriouS NOR.CAL. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THIS YEAR


right on Homies see you there!


----------



## SAM TORRES

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> How mutch pre reg for
> Bikes ???
> Pedal car???
> And r u having more then 1 categories for pedal cars??


you can go to torresempire.com you can get all pre reg prices.


----------



## SAM TORRES

MEXICA said:


> ORALE LOS VEMOS MEXHIKAS PAZ


Semon homie!!


----------



## Newstyle Y2K

SAM TORRES said:


> Semon homie!!


How's it going Sam Torres just want to tell u last year was the first time I showed my car in your shows I have a Radical EURO and let me start by telling you it was a wonderfull show it was a super turn out I trailerd my car there for 6hrs busted my air bags and got my escalade broken into under the parking garag almost stoled it thank GOD they couldn't start it or else my show car trailer and family would of been stranded there. But my question is are you going to have sweepstake for EUROS I know last year you had low Rider mag, sanction your show an as it goes they judge the cars to an I know you have to go by there rules an I know Low Rider mag, don't have a EURO class they put them to compete with big traditional low riders for swepstakes which I think is not fair.how can a four silinder unibody car compete with a v8 full frame big body car . Hopefully u have your own rules an judges and hopefully LRM is not involved ,any info you could give me I will appriciated it.


----------



## SAM TORRES

Newstyle Y2K said:


> How's it going Sam Torres just want to tell u last year was the first time I showed my car in your shows I have a Radical EURO and let me start by telling you it was a wonderfull show it was a super turn out I trailerd my car there for 6hrs busted my air bags and got my escalade broken into under the parking garag almost stoled it thank GOD they couldn't start it or else my show car trailer and family would of been stranded there. But my question is are you going to have sweepstake for EUROS I know last year you had low Rider mag, sanction your show an as it goes they judge the cars to an I know you have to go by there rules an I know Low Rider mag, don't have a EURO class they put them to compete with big traditional low riders for swepstakes which I think is not fair.how can a four silinder unibody car compete with a v8 full frame big body car . Hopefully u have your own rules an judges and hopefully LRM is not involved ,any info you could give me I will appriciated it.


. Yes I will have something set up for your class EURO thank you for your input!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Our Image CC said:


> OUR IMAGE CC Will Be There!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and el jefe 65' coming backk to repp !!


see you there homies!!


----------



## rivman

This is gonna be all indoor?


----------



## People's Choice

rivman said:


> This is gonna be all indoor?


All indoor upstairs and downstairs:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> All indoor upstairs and downstairs:thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

go to www.TORRESEMPIRE.com to PRE REGISTER NOW


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

.....


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Elite CAR CLUB will be in the Building to Support Again!!!!


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

*BIGGEST, BADDEST*

THIS IS GONNA BE THE SICKEST SHOW IN THE PLANET..BRINGIN IT OLD SCHOOL...FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY..REAL LOWRIDERS...FROM LOS ANGELES TO ALL OTHER STATES!!!
..THANKS TO SAM TORRES FOR BRINGING BACK THE LOWRIDERS TOGETHER ONCE AND FOR ALL!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

azteca de oro said:


> ELITE BICYCLES WILL BE THERE.


see u there!


----------



## azteca de oro

20120221 will be there.


----------



## eric0425

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Thriller

So I noticed this year it's not Low Rider Magazine sanctioned event ?


----------



## JDIECAST

*THE GREATEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE HISTORY OF LOS ANGELES*

ONCE AGAIN THIS SHOW WILL GO DOWN IN THE HISTORY OF LOS ANGELES AS THE MOTHER LODE OF LOWRIDER SHOWS THANKS TO SAM TORRES AND CREW IN PUTTING IT ALL TOGETHER TORRES EMPIRE STYLE ITS GOING TO BE THE SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER ONE OF ITS KIND TORRES EMPIRE IS MAKING THINGS HAPPEN IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> IMPERIALS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.


See you there Homies!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

SAM TORRES said:


> See you there Homies!


CAN WE GET A FLYER POSTED THAT WORKS :dunno:


----------



## SAM TORRES

JDIECAST said:


> ONCE AGAIN THIS SHOW WILL GO DOWN IN THE HISTORY OF LOS ANGELES AS THE MOTHER LODE OF LOWRIDER SHOWS THANKS TO SAM TORRES AND CREW IN PUTTING IT ALL TOGETHER TORRES EMPIRE STYLE ITS GOING TO BE THE SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER ONE OF ITS KIND TORRES EMPIRE IS MAKING THINGS HAPPEN IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thank you all homies because I can't do history with out all of you but together WE CAN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

81cutty'elite' said:


> Elite CAR CLUB will be in the Building to Support Again!!!!
> 
> View attachment 440296


right on homies see you there!!


----------



## CREEPIN

NEW MEXICO IMPERIALS WILL MAKE THE TRIP. ITS WELL WORTH IT. THANKS FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR SAM! THIS IS THE BEST SHOW I HAVE EVER ATTENDED. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

CREEPIN said:


> NEW MEXICO IMPERIALS WILL MAKE THE TRIP. ITS WELL WORTH IT. THANKS FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN THIS YEAR SAM! THIS IS THE BEST SHOW I HAVE EVER ATTENDED. :thumbsup:


Thanks to all you guys that helped making it happen it's only going to get bigger and bigger let's do this homies!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23

nice


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

plumjuc said:


> NOT SO CRAZY LAST YEAR WAS THE BIGGEST SHOW I HAD EVER BEEN TOO IN ALL MY 30 YEARS OF LOWRIDING BROUGHT OUT THE BEST OF THE BEST WITH LIFESTYLE TAKING 70 CARS ALONE NOT TO MENTION OTHER TOP NOTCH CLUBS THAT HIT JUST AS HARD IF YOU WERE THERE OR SAW PICS YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND THE SHOW IS HELD HERE IN THE HOME OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA VEGAS LRM IS STILL A HELL OF SHOW NOT TO MISS BUT IF YOU CANT MAKE IT TO VEGAS BECAUSE OF THE COST AN EXTRA $15 IS NOTHING AND WITH THE PRICE OF GAS THESE DAYS $65 WILL B WELL WORTH IT ONCE EVERYTHING IS SAID AND DONE I FOR ONE AND MY CLUB ROYAL IMAGE WILL B AT THIS SHOW WERE DO WE SIGN UP CANT WAIT IM SURE ITS GOING TO B BIGGER AND BETTER THAN LAST YEAR AND WELL WORTH IT $65 DOLLARS WHAT A BARGAIN TTT FOR THE TORRES IMPIRE SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:


Well said G !!......... TTT !!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

Thriller said:


> So I noticed this year it's not Low Rider Magazine sanctioned event ?


I think its sanctioned by DUB this year. they've thrown better tours than lrm the past few years anyway


----------



## Mario Loco




----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


> I think its sanctioned by DUB this year. they've thrown better tours than lrm the past few years anyway


----------



## SAM TORRES

Mario Loco said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Well said G !!......... TTT !!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

*Planning on showing up with my car this year *


----------



## ElProfeJose

Can't wait for this show see you guys there. TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79

*WHATS UP TIM hows Dallas?*


----------



## themadmexican

sending in pre-reg apps tonight


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 the homeboy sam see u there latin luxury c.c will there


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*PM BUMP FOR MY BOY SAM FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:*


----------



## JDIECAST

*ITS THE SUPERBOWL OF LOWRIDER TORRES EMPIRE STYLE*

YOUR THE MAN SAM TORRES YOU MADE IT HAPPAN HERE WE GO FOR NUMBER 2#THE ONE AND ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THAT PEOPLE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT FOR YEARS TO COME TORRES EMPIRE PUTTING ON THE MAP AND IN THE HISTORY BOOKS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* TO THE TOP FOR SAM TORRES FOR BRINGING THIS EVENT FOR THE SECOND TIME AROUND, THANKS TO SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF FROM THAT DEDICATION CC FAMILY!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *WHATS UP TIM hows Dallas?*


WHAT UP LIL HOMIE YOU DOING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!


----------



## Johnny562

Cant wait!


----------



## SAM TORRES

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *Planning on showing up with my car this year *


RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

ElProfeJose said:


> Can't wait for this show see you guys there. TTT


COME ON WITH IT HOMIE!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

themadmexican said:


> sending in pre-reg apps tonight


ILL BE WAITING FOR IT HOMIE SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 the homeboy sam see u there latin luxury c.c will there


RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *PM BUMP FOR MY BOY SAM FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:*


CANT DO IT WITHOUY YOU ALL SO LETS DO THIS HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

JDIECAST said:


> YOUR THE MAN SAM TORRES YOU MADE IT HAPPAN HERE WE GO FOR NUMBER 2#THE ONE AND ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THAT PEOPLE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT FOR YEARS TO COME TORRES EMPIRE PUTTING ON THE MAP AND IN THE HISTORY BOOKS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANK YOU HOMIE BUT IT WILL ONLY BE A SUPPER BOWL LOWRIDER SHOW IF ALL OUR BEST PLAYER ARE THERE !! THATS YOU ALL!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

mr.glasshouse said:


> * TO THE TOP FOR SAM TORRES FOR BRINGING THIS EVENT FOR THE SECOND TIME AROUND, THANKS TO SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF FROM THAT DEDICATION CC FAMILY!!!*:thumbsup:[/QUOT WE HAVE AND PUT ALOT OF DEDICATION!!!:thumbsup: IN TO OUR SHOWS SEE YOU THERE AND THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

People's Choice said:


> WHAT UP LIL HOMIE YOU DOING GOOD:thumbsup:


*Excellent *


----------



## Title Winner 79

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*Ok looking forward to seeing u and tim  *


----------



## themadmexican

SAM TORRES said:


> ILL BE WAITING FOR IT HOMIE SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:cheesy:


----------



## People's Choice

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *Excellent *


Cool....so the car might be coming.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

SAM TORRES said:


> COME ON WITH IT HOMIE!!!


Morning bump.


----------



## EL RAIDER

had a great time last year my son's bike took 1st place and we will take the 6hours trip again this year


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> CANT DO IT WITHOUY YOU ALL SO LETS DO THIS HOMIE!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


*THATS RIGHT MY BOY ITS GOING TO BE GOOD CANT WAIT TO PUT LA BACK ON THE MAP:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

JDIECAST said:


> YOUR THE MAN SAM TORRES YOU MADE IT HAPPAN HERE WE GO FOR NUMBER 2#THE ONE AND ONLY LOWRIDER SHOW IN LOS ANGELES THAT PEOPLE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT FOR YEARS TO COME TORRES EMPIRE PUTTING ON THE MAP AND IN THE HISTORY BOOKS :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*THATS RIGHT JAMES ITS GOING TO BE GOOD CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THATS RIGHT JAMES ITS GOING TO BE GOOD CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

lowdude13 said:


> ttt :thumbsup:


WASSS UP HOMIES?


----------



## Title Winner 79

People's Choice said:


> Cool....so the car might be coming.....:thumbsup:


*It might, me and my dad are going to try our hardest to try to show it *


----------



## SAM TORRES

EL RAIDER said:


> had a great time last year my son's bike took 1st place and we will take the 6hours trip again this year


Thank you for your support homie!


----------



## People's Choice

STRICTLYBUSINESSJR said:


> *It might, me and my dad are going to try our hardest to try to show it *


No matter what I can't wait to see you and your dad lil homie:thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

SAM TORRES FOR
*"PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES" 
*


----------



## DIPN714

i need my belt;;
BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## Barba

Sam and Marcella, you know were ready!! Much love, Thanks for Making it Happen.....
Jose Barba


----------



## Bear

:h5: *had a blast last year, pulled an all nighter...dont have think the car i have this year will be ready for the show so Ill go as a spectator LoL & do sum parking pimpn *


----------



## Our Image CC

hey homie this is javier from El Jefe 65' i got 10 good show cars ready for your show, 
how can i get the guaranteed entries for my rides, we dont wanna be left outt!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*GOING TO BE A NICE SHOW AND GET THE KIDS READY FOR A FUN DAY IN THE CITY OF ANGLES:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

DIPN714 said:


> i need my belt;;
> BIG AL SAID IT


Come and get it!!! BIG AL DIPN714!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Barba said:


> Sam and Marcella, you know were ready!! Much love, Thanks for Making it Happen.....
> Jose Barba


thank you all for your support torresempire has much love JOSE BARBA!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bear said:


> :h5: *had a blast last year, pulled an all nighter...dont have think the car i have this year will be ready for the show so Ill go as a spectator LoL & do sum parking pimpn *


thank you homie I tell everyone that if your car is no ready than you need to come as a spectacular with your cc shirt on so you can tell every one you were there!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Our Image CC said:


> hey homie this is javier from El Jefe 65' i got 10 good show cars ready for your show,
> how can i get the guaranteed entries for my rides, we dont wanna be left outt!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin:uffin:


pre reg today at torresempire.com and you are guaranteed in!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GOING TO BE A NICE SHOW AND GET THE KIDS READY FOR A FUN DAY IN THE CITY OF ANGLES:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


that's right homie FREE RIDES FOR THE KIS ALL DAY!!!:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Bear

*Mos Def Mr.T ...u prob dont remember but last year we got locked out buy some rent-a-cop & he closed the door on u & u went off on him, told him dont u no who I am!! LoL we laughed our ass off & then went in, 2finish setn up...*


SAM TORRES said:


> thank you homie I tell everyone that if your car is no ready than you need to come as a spectacular with your cc shirt on so you can tell every one you were there!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bear said:


> *Mos Def Mr.T ...u prob dont remember but last year we got locked out buy some rent-a-cop & he closed the door on u & u went off on him, told him dont u no who I am!! LoL we laughed our ass off & then went in, 2finish setn up...*


I remember now homie!LOL!:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> I WONDER IF THIS YEAR, SAM TORRES AND HIS STAFF WILL OVER SALE THE SHOW, THEN CALL THE POLICE OUT AND HAVE GHETTO BIRD TO KICK EVERYONE OUTSIDE OUT,,,THEN BLAME IT ON THE FIRE MARSHALL.......AGAIN??????????? I was pre-registered and had confirmation for roll in last year and I still got escorted out by the Police. I was treated like a criminal. If I remember right it was page 81 on last years Torres Empire Show.



So I guess no answer huh????


----------



## SAM TORRES

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> So I guess no answer huh????


You don't tell us your name? Or your car club? we have no one with this name in our pre reg or any reg at all!!you know me my name Sam Torres who are you let us know if there is anything we can do to make you feel better everyone of you are very in portent to me!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!WE HAD A BLAST LAST YR....


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!WE HAD A BLAST LAST YR....


 right on homie see you there! You guys are going to trip this year it will be the biggest LOWRIDER SHOW IN HISTORY!!! Thanks to all of you!!!:h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## bub916

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAM TORRES

bub916 said:


> :nicoderm:


Wasss up USO!:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

taking the next day off of work. will be doing alot of this


----------



## Martian

25th STREET RIDERS will be there again this year, like everyone else we had a blast last year.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

Was one of the Dopest shows period with a lot of bad ass cars all in the same place


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

@ Sam Torres...Are the rumors true that your renting out the whole LA Convention center and that its going to be a 2 day event??? :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


> taking the next day off of work. will be doing alot of this


I think a lot of us are going to be doing that the next day homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Martian said:


> 25th STREET RIDERS will be there again this year, like everyone else we had a blast last year.....:thumbsup:


25TH STREET RIDERS thank you for all you support homies! See you there!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

lil watcha said:


> Was one of the Dopest shows period with a lot of bad ass cars all in the same place


 thank to all of you guys!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> @ Sam Torres...Are the rumors true that your renting out the whole LA Convention center and that its going to be a 2 day event??? :thumbsup:


It probably going to be like last year it felt like a 3 day show because we moved cars in fri-sat- and show Sunday!! But the show is so big that it is going to be a 3 day show for spectator soon!!!


----------



## drasticbean

it might be worth another from nyc.....:worship:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

QVO


----------



## SAM TORRES

drasticbean said:


> it might be worth another from nyc.....:worship:


Only if you want to be at the biggest LOWRIDER SHOW EVER!!! hope to see you there homie!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


> QVO


Wasss up homie!!


----------



## screwed up loco

drasticbean said:


> it might be worth another from nyc.....:worship:


quit bullshittin u know u gonna be there. fyi the best/cheapest time to book flights in sunday evenings


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


> quit bullshittin u know u gonna be there. fyi the best/cheapest time to book flights in sunday evenings


:thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

TTT


----------



## SAM TORRES

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

:nicoderm:It's that time again! Looking foward to this show.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Yup," it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, so don't try to stop it".


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bad Mamma Jamma said:


> :nicoderm:It's that time again! Looking foward to this show.....


Right on homie girl:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup," it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen, so don't try to stop it".


thats right homie!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> It probably going to be like last year it felt like a 3 day show because we moved cars in fri-sat- and show Sunday!! But the show is so big that it is going to be a 3 day show for spectator soon!!!


*ITS GOING TO BE ALOT OF FUN THEM 3DAYS I CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SAM FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GOING TO BE ALOT OF FUN THEM 3DAYS I CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:*


RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## 714uniques

:drama:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE SAM FOR ANOTHER GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:


Thank you homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

714uniques said:


> :drama:


----------



## SAM TORRES

If any one needs to pre reg go to torresempire.com or you can buy your tickets on line at torresempire.com if you have any other Questions call 817-459-2277 thank you very much!!:h5:


----------



## rightwire

http://torresempire.com/


----------



## SAM TORRES

rightwire said:


> http://torresempire.com/


KLIQUE I'm going to your show to homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> RIGHT ON HOMIE SEE YOU THERE!


*WE WILL SEE U SAM :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*PM BUMP FOR THE HOMIE*


----------



## SAM TORRES

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WE WILL SEE U SAM :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *PM BUMP FOR THE HOMIE*


----------



## BIG LOUU

SOUTH BOUND C.C. WILL BE THERE SAM.


----------



## SAM TORRES

BIG LOUU said:


> SOUTH BOUND C.C. WILL BE THERE SAM.


SOUTH BOUND C.C. IN THE HOUSE SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:


Wasss up homies!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*DEDICATION WILL BE THERE!!! BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE SAM TORRES AND HIS CREW!!!*


----------



## SAM TORRES

WE HAVE DEDICATION in our LOWRIDER COMUNITY :h5:


mr.glasshouse said:


> *DEDICATION WILL BE THERE!!! BIG UPS TO THE HOMIE SAM TORRES AND HIS CREW!!!*


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL BUMPER CHECKING;;;


----------



## brn2hop

GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE AGAIN................


----------



## SAM TORRES

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMER RENO WILL BE THERE AGAIN................
> View attachment 444529


GOODTIMER RENO right homie see you there!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## SAM TORRES

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

This show is gonna be off the hook. We are just a small family club with a big heart. TTT. We will be INTHE HOUSE. TTT.


----------



## SAM TORRES

ElProfeJose said:


> This show is gonna be off the hook. We are just a small family club with a big heart. TTT. We will be INTHE HOUSE. TTT.


The LOWRIDER COMUNITY is one big FAMILIA!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: we thank you very much homie!!


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

BLAST FROM THE PAST: SAN BERNARDINO


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

WHY THEY CALL HIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE"???


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

WE ARE FAMILY..
SAM TORRES AND FAMILY ON STAGE WITH "WAR"


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

_*TORRES EMPIRE*_ *"WE ARE FAMILY TOUR"
*


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

ON STAGE WITH *"BUN B"
*







WITH *DOROUGH
**"ICE CREAM PAINT JOB"
*


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN




----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

THEM SHIRTS ARE NICE


----------



## SAM TORRES

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> THEM SHIRTS ARE NICE
> View attachment 444915


WOW THESE PICS TAKE ME BACK LOVE IT!


----------



## SAM TORRES

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> _*TORRES EMPIRE*_ *"WE ARE FAMILY TOUR"
> *
> View attachment 444906
> View attachment 444907
> View attachment 444908
> View attachment 444909


WE HAVE CAME A LONG WAY !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> ON STAGE WITH *"BUN B"
> *
> View attachment 444910
> 
> WITH *DOROUGH
> **"ICE CREAM PAINT JOB"
> *
> View attachment 444911


THAT'S OUR HOMIE BUN B AND OUR HOMIE DOROUGH!! THEY GOT DOWN THAT DAY!!!:rimshot:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

GT fam will be their...


----------



## SAM TORRES

GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT fam will be their...


IT'S GOODTIMES IN LA AT THE TORRESEMPIRE LOWRIDER SUPPER SHOW SEE YOU THERE HOMOIES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

SAM TORRES said:


> WE HAVE CAME A LONG WAY !!!:thumbsup:


Orale Sam I'm gona try hard And make this show if it's not to late to register:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

guss68imp said:


> Orale Sam I'm gona try hard And make this show if it's not to late to register:thumbsup:


No it's not to late go to torresempire.com today!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

TORRESEMPIRE LOWRIDER SUPPER SHOW SEPT 2 TO PRE REG OR TO BUY TICKETS FOR SHOW GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM OR CALL 817-459-2277 THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BIGEST LOWRIDER SHOW ALL IN DORE EVER AND FREE RIDES FOR THE KIDS! ALL DAY:h5::h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RIGHT ON HOMIES LET DO THIS!!!!


StreetStyleL.A said:


> View attachment 445126
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*LA GENTE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

LET ROLL TO THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> View attachment 445126
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





rolldawg213 said:


> *LA GENTE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


 LA GENTE WAS UP HOMIES SEE YOU AT SHOW!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 445249
> LET ROLL TO THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!


*LET DO THIS LATIN LUXURY WAY LET ROLL TO THE SHOW!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*AM BUMP FOR MY BOY :thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *AM BUMP FOR MY BOY :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup::thumbsup:Right on Homie!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning to all.


----------



## SAM TORRES

ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning to all.


GOOD MORNING HOMIE!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Sam, how is that picture going to work out?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*PM BUMP FOR MY BOY:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *PM BUMP FOR MY BOY:thumbsup:*


THANK YOU HOMIE!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Sam, how is that picture going to work out?


good our fliers are don alridy and posters to but I'll think of something!:thumbsup


----------



## People's Choice

:wave:WHAT UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES

People's Choice said:


> :wave:WHAT UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## SAM TORRES

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt


Wasss up homies?


----------



## MR. MARK V

All paid up and sent the registration form in today.:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

SHOELACES said:


> :nicoderm:


SHOOOOOOOEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## SAM TORRES

People's Choice said:


> :wave:WHAT UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wass up tim do we have pic of the belts for this year??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JDIECAST

*TORRES SUPERSHOW LOS ANGELES*

SAM TORRES THIS IS THEE BIGGEST SHOW IN LOS ANGELES WHAT YOUR DOING IS BRINGING BACK THE LOWRIDER CULTURE LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS THIS IS SOMETHING THAT HAD TO BE DONE YEAH SAM YOUR THEE ONE AND ONLY TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

JDIECAST said:


> SAM TORRES THIS IS THEE BIGGEST SHOW IN LOS ANGELES WHAT YOUR DOING IS BRINGING BACK THE LOWRIDER CULTURE LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS THIS IS SOMETHING THAT HAD TO BE DONE YEAH SAM YOUR THEE ONE AND ONLY TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN :thumbsup:


 DAM HOMIE! THANK YOU VERY MUCH BUT CAN'T DO IT WITHOUT YOU ALL SO LET'S DO THIS HOMIES:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

SAM TORRES said:


> Wass up tim do we have pic of the belts for this year??:biggrin::biggrin:


is it this one sam?


----------



## SAM TORRES

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> is it this one sam?
> View attachment 447000


Yes sir!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sprite

cant wate for this show, i took the trip last year and had a blast. loved everything bout the show only thing that got to me was that there was no were for people to park there trailers or that we had to pay a $80 fee just for a days parking ontop of all the cash one wastes in traveling and food all together just to sopport shows like this....now please dont take this in a wrong way im not hating at all i just want for everyone to take into consideration all the cash, work and time we as loyalty riders take just to keep this lowrider life going, i think every show shoul always have free trailer parking when we pay to regester our cars as we can see trailers and our tow beasts r part of the show too, its just stressful for outof towners like my self to worry bout all these things if they could all be situated at one wich im shure can be done withot extra cost to a rider...thanx anits just mi input i feel some of the show bizz should look into to help a rider out sinse a show aint a show without us all (lowriders)....hope this helps us all save those $80.....see you guyz at the show thnx


----------



## clara62

Word maniacos c.c. will be there strong


----------



## SHOELACES

People's Choice said:


> SHOOOOOOOEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

WOULD BE A BAD ASS T-SHIRT DESIGN >>>


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR MY BOY SAM :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

JDIECAST said:


> SAM TORRES THIS IS THEE BIGGEST SHOW IN LOS ANGELES WHAT YOUR DOING IS BRINGING BACK THE LOWRIDER CULTURE LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS THIS IS SOMETHING THAT HAD TO BE DONE YEAH SAM YOUR THEE ONE AND ONLY TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN :thumbsup:


*THATS RIGHT MY BOY WELL SAID:thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

I WISH I HAD THAT SHIRT:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

*TORRESEMPIRE LA SUPPER SHOW!*



Sprite said:


> <span style="font-family: arial black">cant wate for this show, i took the trip last year and had a blast. loved everything bout the show only thing that got to me was that there was no were for people to park there trailers or that we had to pay a $80 fee just for a days parking ontop of all the cash one wastes in traveling and food all together just to sopport shows like this....now please dont take this in a wrong way im not hating at all i just want for everyone to take into consideration all the cash, work and time we as loyalty riders take just to keep this lowrider life going, i think every show shoul always have free trailer parking when we pay to regester our cars as we can see trailers and our tow beasts r part of the show too, its just stressful for outof towners like my self to worry bout all these things if they could all be situated at one wich im shure can be done withot extra cost to a rider...thanx anits just mi input i feel some of the show bizz should look into to help a rider out sinse a show aint a show without us all (lowriders)....hope this helps us all save those $80.....see you guyz at the show thnx</span>


 I GOT MUCH LOVE AND RESPET FOR YOU AND ALL OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BELIVE ME WHEN I SAY TO YOU I HAVE NO CONTROL OF WHAT THAY CHARGE YOU FOR THE PARKING LOT THATS THERE MONEY I WISH I COULD GET THAT MONEY AND I WOULD CHARGE YOU DIFFENTLY NOW YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER WE ARE DOING THE SHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER ITS NOT THE SPORTS ARINA OR AT THE COLISEUM IT IS THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THE BIGEST THE MOST FAMOUS CONVENTION IN AMERICA RIGHT SMACK IN THE MIDDLE OF DOWN TOWN LA.BUT I FILL YOU ON THE COST THIS SHOW IS THE MOST I HAVE EVER SPENT IF I TOLD YOU WHAT IT COST ME YOU WOULD SEE WAY IT COST SO MUCH BUT ONLY THE BIG BOYS RENT THIS PLACE AND IM WILLING TO PUT ALL MY MONEY ON MY LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BECUSE YOU ALL DESERVE TO BE THERE WHERE THE WORLD IS LOOKING AT YOU ALL!!. LAST YEAR WAS 80$ FOR ALL THREE DAYS. SO THATS LIKE 27$ ADAY BUT AFTER SAYING ALL THAT IM SILL GOING TO TRI TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT THAT IF I CAN src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:"src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52"


----------



## Sprite

SAM TORRES said:


> I GOT MUCH LOVE AND RESPET FOR YOU AND ALL OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BELIVE ME WHEN I SAY TO YOU I HAVE NO CONTROL OF WHAT THAY CHARGE YOU FOR THE PARKING LOT THATS THERE MONEY I WISH I COULD GET THAT MONEY AND I WOULD CHARGE YOU DIFFENTLY NOW YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER WE ARE DOING THE SHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER ITS NOT THE SPORTS ARINA OR AT THE COLISEUM IT IS THE LA CONVENTION CENTER THE BIGEST THE MOST FAMOUS CONVENTION IN AMERICA RIGHT SMACK IN THE MIDDLE OF DOWN TOWN LA.BUT I FILL YOU ON THE COST THIS SHOW IS THE MOST I HAVE EVER SPENT IF I TOLD YOU WHAT IT COST ME YOU WOULD SEE WAY IT COST SO MUCH BUT ONLY THE BIG BOYS RENT THIS PLACE AND IM WILLING TO PUT ALL MY MONEY ON MY LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BECUSE YOU ALL DESERVE TO BE THERE WHERE THE WORLD IS LOOKING AT YOU ALL!!. LAST YEAR WAS 80$ FOR ALL THREE DAYS. SO THATS LIKE 27$ ADAY BUT AFTER SAYING ALL THAT IM SILL GOING TO TRI TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT THAT IF I CAN src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:"src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52" class="inlineimg"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/h5.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":h5:" smilieid="52"


thnx for understanding. And belive me i understand your part too an im shure i speak for lots of people when i say im proud of what you been able to pull off that no one has been able to do in years. Iment no harm i just wanted to put my 2 cents out there to see if maybe somthing could be done to help out a rider. I doesnt hurt to try sometimes as long as its done in a respectfull matter. but thnx again for you reply an cant wate till show time cause there hasnt been a better plase to lowride than mother city of LA.:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

clara62 said:


> Word maniacos c.c. will be there strong


Thank you for your support homies!?,:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


>


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE AGAIN !!


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN




----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE AGAIN !!


Wasss up homie!


----------



## 87euro

TTT FROM GOODTIMES CC. INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## SAM TORRES

87euro said:


> TTT FROM GOODTIMES CC. INLAND EMPIRE


*GOODTIMES IE BABY:thumbsup:*


----------



## TONY M

MANIACOS L.A CC WILL B THERE


----------



## SAM TORRES

TONY M said:


> MANIACOS L.A CC WILL B THERE


MANIACOS LA CC will be in there house!!:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## SAM TORRES

brn2hop said:


> View attachment 447876


RIGHT ON HOMIES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


LET'S DO THIS HOMIES!!!:yessad:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES car club will be there


----------



## A&M-Custom

:loco:


People's Choice said:


> :wave:WHAT UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

A&M-Custom said:


> :loco:


:no:ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElReyJr

I will definitely try my hardest to make it. If i do, I wish to see 70+ Lifestyle cars there. Wishful thinking!


----------



## rolldawg213

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


WASSS UP HOMIES!?:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES car club will be there


GOODTIMES IN LA!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

A&M-Custom said:


> :loco:


WASSS UP HOMIE YOU READY!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

ElReyJr said:


> I will definitely try my hardest to make it. If i do, I wish to see 70+ Lifestyle cars there. Wishful thinking!


DID YOU NOT MAKE IT LAST YEAR!!! DAMM YOUWOULD OF SEAN THAT!!! BETTER MAKE IT THISS YEAR! THIS YEAR THERE ARE CLUBS BRINING BIG NUMBERS TO!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

rolldawg213 said:


> *TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


_LA GENTE!!!TAKING THE LA SHOW TO THE TOP!!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*PM BUMP FOR THE BEST LA SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## JDIECAST

*THE ONE AND ONLY FAMILY SUPERSHOW HISTORY #2*

LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THEE BOMB THIS YEAR SHOW WILL BE THEE BEST OF THEE BEST AND IT WILL BE SOMETHING THAT PEOPLE WILL TALK ABOUT IT FOR THE NEXT 20 YEARS AND THANKS TO SAM TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF TO BRING A SHOW OF THIS MAGNETUDE TO LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA ALL THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW TORRES EMPIRE SUPPORT WHEN I FIRST MET YOU SAM YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO MAKE THINGS HAPPAN IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOUR MAKEING IT HAPPAN SAM AND YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB THIS IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS IN THEE LOWRIDER WORLD WAY TO GO TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

JDIECAST said:


> LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THEE BOMB THIS YEAR SHOW WILL BE THEE BEST OF THEE BEST AND IT WILL BE SOMETHING THAT PEOPLE WILL TALK ABOUT IT FOR THE NEXT 20 YEARS AND THANKS TO SAM TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF TO BRING A SHOW OF THIS MAGNETUDE TO LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA ALL THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW TORRES EMPIRE SUPPORT WHEN I FIRST MET YOU SAM YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO MAKE THINGS HAPPAN IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOUR MAKEING IT HAPPAN SAM AND YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB THIS IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS IN THEE LOWRIDER WORLD WAY TO GO TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

CHOLO DJ WITH OLDIES OLD SCHOOL AND FUNK KEEPIN IT CHOLO!!


----------



## brn2hop

SENT OUT MY PRE REG YESTERDAY........CANT WATE TILL SHOWTIME...........:naughty:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

JDIECAST said:


> LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THEE BOMB THIS YEAR SHOW WILL BE THEE BEST OF THEE BEST AND IT WILL BE SOMETING THAT PEOPLE WILL TALK ABOUT IT FOR THE NEXT 20 YEARS AND THANKS TO SAM TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF TO BRING A SHOW OF THIS MAGNETUDE TO LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA ALL THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW TORRES EMPIRE SUPPORT WHEN I FIRST MET YOU SAM YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO MAKE THINGS HAPPAN IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOUR MAKEING IT HAPPAN SAM AND YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB THIS IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS IN THEE LOWRIDER WORLD WAY TO GO TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

JDIECAST said:


> LAST YEAR SHOW WAS THEE BOMB THIS YEAR SHOW WILL BE THEE BEST OF THEE BEST AND IT WILL BE SOMETHING THAT PEOPLE WILL TALK ABOUT IT FOR THE NEXT 20 YEARS AND THANKS TO SAM TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF TO BRING A SHOW OF THIS MAGNETUDE TO LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA ALL THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW TORRES EMPIRE SUPPORT WHEN I FIRST MET YOU SAM YOU SAID YOU WANTED TO MAKE THINGS HAPPAN IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOUR MAKEING IT HAPPAN SAM AND YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB THIS IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE HISTORY BOOKS IN THEE LOWRIDER WORLD WAY TO GO TORRES EMPIRE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR LOVE AND THE LOVE OF OUR LOWRIDER COMMUNITY!!! LET'S DO THIS HOMIE'S:h5::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

[:thumbsup:QUOTE=66 CHEVY VALLEEROS;15256378]*PM BUMP FOR THE BEST LA SUPER SHOW:thumbsup:*[/QUOTE]:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

djmikethecholodj said:


> CHOLO DJ WITH OLDIES OLD SCHOOL AND FUNK KEEPIN IT CHOLO!!


*​CHOLO YOU ANT SOLO WE ALL LOVE OLDIES AND OLD SCHOOL FUNK!!!*:rimshot:


----------



## OG 61

OK quick question for the online registration how do you attach the entry forms and pictures? is it after you pay drop your Credit Card info?


----------



## rolldawg213

SAM TORRES said:


> _LA GENTE!!!TAKING THE LA SHOW TO THE TOP!!!!_:thumbsup:


:cheesy:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here..


----------



## SAM TORRES

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here..


right on homie!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

OG 61 said:


> OK quick question for the online registration how do you attach the entry forms and pictures? is it after you pay drop your Credit Card info?


Call the number on the form and he can help you out:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Trying to make it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

attachment.php?attachmentid=449477&stc=1&d=1331440870


----------



## SAM TORRES

stacklifehydraulics said:


> attachment.php?attachmentid=449477&stc=1&d=1331440870


YOU NEED TO BE THERE:thumbsup:HOMIES!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sup Players. TTT.


----------



## Bear

*LoL yep goodtimes ...cant wait 4this year now... Hmm wonder which hyna Ima take this year...:drama: *


SAM TORRES said:


> I remember now homie!LOL!:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## SAM TORRES

ElProfeJose said:


> Sup Players. TTT.


Wasss up homie!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bear said:


> *LoL yep goodtimes ...cant wait 4this year now... Hmm wonder which hyna Ima take this year...:drama: *


show us some pics of the hynas and we will halp you pic!LOL:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Bear

*LoL 4sho... glad none of them are on here... ugh oh wait... hno: Doh!:facepalm:*


SAM TORRES said:


> show us some pics of the hynas and we will halp you pic!LOL:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Ethan61

Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Ethan61 said:


> Can't Wait!!!!


It's going to be the biggest ever!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

brn2hop said:


> SENT OUT MY PRE REG YESTERDAY........CANT WATE TILL SHOWTIME...........:naughty:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425

STYLISTICS. INLAND EMPIRE IS PRE REGISTERED AND WILL BE THEIR. LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. LAST YEARS WAS A GREAT SHOW I KNOW THIS ONE WILL BE EVEN BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

eric0425 said:


> STYLISTICS. INLAND EMPIRE IS PRE REGISTERED AND WILL BE THEIR. LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. LAST YEARS WAS A GREAT SHOW I KNOW THIS ONE WILL BE EVEN BETTER :thumbsup:


STYLISTICS I E WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> SAM TORRES "THE TORRES EMPIRE" BRINGS BACK THE FUN, FOR ALL LOWRIDER FAMILIA WORLDWIDE. COME ONE, COME ALL!! ALL OUT "FAMILY" EVENT. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT THE "PEOPLE'S CHOICE" TIM @ 214-356-0352View attachment 440288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Los Angeles Supershow - Sept 2, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Torres Empire Family is back for another AMAZING lowrider event and car show at the LA Convention Center on September 2nd, 2012! Click below for show details and to *ORDER YOUR TICKETS ONLINE*
> 
> 
> *September 2012 LA Convention Center Car Show Will Be UNFORGETTABLE!*
> 
> This year's LA Convention Center Car Show is going to be another exciting production from Torres Empire. We will have a top music industry DJ as well as a family-friendly event for all in attendance.
> *CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE YOUR LA CONVENTION CENTER CAR SHOW ETICKETS ONLINE*
> *Contact Us Today for more car show info or to inquire about any of our products and/or services!*
> 
> *EXHIBITORS: Be sure to download, fill-in and mail back the Vendor Registration form below.*
> 
> 
> *CLICK HERE to complete our Online Contestant Registration or print and complete the registration form below*
> 
> ​





THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> View attachment 447743


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

People's Choice said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WAS UP TIM ARE THESE GUYS READY FOR SHOW!!!


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

SAM TORRES said:


> WAS UP TIM ARE THESE GUYS READY FOR SHOW!!!


:yes:YEP YEP


----------



## chef

Yeah boy I just sent the pre reg for a few of us , the rest should be coming in a few days LA GENTE CC is going to be deep this year , ttft for Sam and thanks for bringing it back where it belongs LOS ANGELES


----------



## SAM TORRES

YEAH BOY LA GENTE IN THE HOUSE!!!!! SEE YOU IN LA HOMIES!!!:thumbsup:


chef said:


> Yeah boy I just sent the pre reg for a few of us , the rest should be coming in a few days LA GENTE CC is going to be deep this year , ttft for Sam and thanks for bringing it back where it belongs LOS ANGELES


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Impalas Magazine will be in the House!!!!!!!


----------



## ciscosfc

Flying out there this year!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

My only complaint is truck and trailer parking. Is it going to be $100 again like last year? If so will that include registration as well?


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

SAM WITH SOME OF OUR FRIENDS FROM ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN




----------



## People's Choice

MicrophoneFiend said:


> My only complaint is truck and trailer parking. Is it going to be $100 again like last year? If so will that include registration as well?


We are working on that to make it easy for everybody this year:thumbsup:


----------



## speedyshowtime

The most Anticipated Car Shows this Summer 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Brougham

cant wait!!! ...hopefully the trophies will be better


----------



## People's Choice

Mr. Brougham said:


> cant wait!!! ...hopefully the trophies will be better


They will be:thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

ttt


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

Can't wait for this show, It's going to be another great show!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Mr. Brougham said:


> cant wait!!! ...hopefully the trophies will be better


THAY WILL BE BETTER THIS YEAR YOUR GOING TO LIKE THEM!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

speedyshowtime said:


> The most Anticipated Car Shows this Summer 2012:thumbsup:


*YOU SAID THAT RIGHT HOMIE THE MOST ANTICIPATED AND THE BIGGEST TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW EVER THANKS TO ALL OUR LOWRIDER HOMIES!!!*:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Bad Mamma Jamma said:


> Can't wait for this show, It's going to be another great show!


RIGHT ON HOMEGIRL!!! SEE YOU THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

YEP YEP:yes:


----------



## prestige

Prestige car club will be bringing striptease


----------



## JDIECAST

*TALK OF THE TOWN TORRES EMPIRE LOS ANGELES SUPERSHOW*

THEE TALK OF LOS ANGELES TORRES EMPIRE SUPERSHOW THIS YEAR HISTORY WILL BE MADE ONE MORE TIME IT WILL BE GOING IN TO THEE HISTORY BOOKS EVERYBODYS JUST WAITING FOR SEPT 2 2012 THATS THE BIG DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD TO COME OUT AND HAVE A BLAST JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS BRINGING OUT THOSE OLD MEMORIES OF A GREAT SUPERSHOW IN THE HEART OF DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

Click Banner----->>>>><<<<<-----Click Banner

CUSTOMCARFORUMS.COM is a website designed for all custom cars, not just lowriders.

Feel free to register on the site and check it out.

Custom Car Forums Blogs

Add your event to the Custom Car Show Calendar​


----------



## screwed up loco

JDIECAST said:


> THEE TALK OF LOS ANGELES TORRES EMPIRE SUPERSHOW THIS YEAR HISTORY WILL BE MADE ONE MORE TIME IT WILL BE GOING IN TO THEE HISTORY BOOKS EVERYBODYS JUST WAITING FOR SEPT 2 2012 THATS THE BIG DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD TO COME OUT AND HAVE A BLAST JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS BRINGING OUT THOSE OLD MEMORIES OF A GREAT SUPERSHOW IN THE HEART OF DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

*PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE STRIPTEASEING!!!! AT THE TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!!*:thumbsup:


prestige said:


> Prestige car club will be bringing striptease


----------



## SAM TORRES

JDIECAST said:


> THEE TALK OF LOS ANGELES TORRES EMPIRE SUPERSHOW THIS YEAR HISTORY WILL BE MADE ONE MORE TIME IT WILL BE GOING IN TO THEE HISTORY BOOKS EVERYBODYS JUST WAITING FOR SEPT 2 2012 THATS THE BIG DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER WORLD TO COME OUT AND HAVE A BLAST JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS BRINGING OUT THOSE OLD MEMORIES OF A GREAT SUPERSHOW IN THE HEART OF DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES :thumbsup::thumbsup:


*IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO MAKE HISTORY ONE MORE TIME TOGETHER WE CAN DO ANYTHING WE WONT TO!!!*:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

hope you guys get better trophies and better judges this year


----------



## SAM TORRES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> hope you guys get better trophies and better judges this year


IKNOW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE THEM THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> hope you guys get better trophies and better judges this year


I KNOW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE THEM THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SAM TORRES said:


> I KNOW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE THEM THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOVE WHO THE TROPHIES


----------



## SAM TORRES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> LOVE WHO THE TROPHIES


Yes the trophies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:make sure u ave different judges


SAM TORRES said:


> Yes the trophies!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WATS YUP WTH THE JUDGES


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:make sure u ave different judges


----------



## drasticbean

speedyshowtime said:


> The most Anticipated Car Shows this Summer 2012:thumbsup:


*should i make this or go to vegas.....*


----------



## SAM TORRES

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:make sure u ave different judges


MAN I CAN'T ASK MORE FROM THE JUDGES THAY DID ALOT OF WORK LAST YEAR. THERE WAS MORE CARS AT OUR SHOW THAN ANY SHOW ANY WHERE LAST YEAR NO ONE NOT EVEN LV SHOW HAD MORE THAN US WE HAD 1200 CAR's LV SHOW HAD 700 CAR's! THERE WAS CAR's THAT DID NOT WIN A TROPHIE THAT WOULD HAVE WON BEST OF SHOW SOME WHERE ELS!!! WE HAD ABOUT 15 JUDGES WHICH JUDGES DON'T YOU LIKE?IT WOULD BE HARD JUST FOR YOU TO TELL US WHICH ONE YOU DON'T LIKE!!! THE JUDGES ARE FROM ALL OVER THE USA! SORRY HOMIE THERE JUST NOT MORE THAN I CAN DO ABOUT THAT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61

Spots still avalible?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SAM TORRES said:


> MAN I CAN'T ASK MORE FROM THE JUDGES THAY DID ALOT OF WORK LAST YEAR. THERE WAS MORE CARS AT OUR SHOW THAN ANY SHI CAN ONLY OW ANY WHERE LAST YEAR NO ONE NOT EVEN LV SHOW HAD MORE THAN US WE HAD 1200 CAR's LV SHOW HAD 700 CAR's! THERE WAS CAR's THAT DID NOT WIN A TROPHIE THAT WOULD HAVE WON BEST OF SHOW SOME WHERE ELS!!! WE HAD ABOUT 15 JUDGES WHICH JUDGES DON'T YOU LIKE?IT WOULD BE HARD JUST FOR YOU TO TELL US WHICH ONE YOU DON'T LIKE!!! THE JUDGES ARE FROM ALL OVER THE USA! SORRY HOMIE THERE JUST NOT MORE THAN I CAN DO ABOUT THAT!!!:thumbsup:


LUXURY CLASS WAS JUDGED WRONG I CAN ONLY SPEAK FOR THE CARS I KNOW THAT GOT JUDGED WRONG


----------



## luv_my58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> LUXURY CLASS WAS JUDGED WRONG I CAN ONLY SPEAK FOR THE CARS I KNOW THAT GOT JUDGED WRONG


Yup! I got 1st place 90s and my car is an 84.LOL ...Makes no difference cause the awards sucked anyway. Definitely not a show I would be attending this year.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SEEE WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT SAM


luv_my58 said:


> Yup! I got 1st place 90s and my car is an 84.LOL ...Makes no difference cause the awards sucked anyway. Definitely not a show I would be attending this year.


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

:drama:


----------



## drasticbean

Will Lowrider be there to cover it. Will cars be able to quailfy for the super show


----------



## People's Choice

drasticbean said:


> Will Lowrider be there to cover it. Will cars be able to quailfy for the super show


No Lowrider will not be there to cover it this will not be a sanction show.


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

the only thing about this show was the hop hopefully you guys cuold get to the cars to hop at a better pit


----------



## People's Choice

charlieshowtime said:


> the only thing about this show was the hop hopefully you guys cuold get to the cars to hop at a better pit


We gotcha:thumbsup:


----------



## charlieshowtime

People's Choice said:


> We gotcha:thumbsup:


and i wasnt trying to say it in a bad way niether just giving you guys an advise


----------



## People's Choice

charlieshowtime said:


> and i wasnt trying to say it in a bad way niether just giving you guys an advise


No problem homie:thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

:thumbsup:


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

drasticbean said:


> *should i make this or go to vegas.....*


do BOTH


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> do BOTH


Agree go to BOTH!!! 2 Great shows to look foward too....


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTT FOR THE SHOW OF THE YEAR*:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

People's Choice said:


> No Lowrider will not be there to cover it this will not be a sanction show.


Oh wow.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE SAM*


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE SAM*


That's my homie!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:loco: 12OO CARS, OR 12OO ENTRYS TOTAL? COM ON BRO, DA PLACE AINT DAT DAM BIG 2 BEGIN WITH MAN! LOTS OF CARS THUR WERENT JUDGED AT AT ALL!! BUT ITS ALL GOOD, PEOPLE WANNA KEEP GOING BAK, DATS THUR FAULT, NOT YURS SAM!! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

SAM TORRES said:


> MAN I CAN'T ASK MORE FROM THE JUDGES THAY DID ALOT OF WORK LAST YEAR. THERE WAS MORE CARS AT OUR SHOW THAN ANY SHOW ANY WHERE LAST YEAR NO ONE NOT EVEN LV SHOW HAD MORE THAN US WE HAD 1200 CAR's LV SHOW HAD 700 CAR's! THERE WAS CAR's THAT DID NOT WIN A TROPHIE THAT WOULD HAVE WON BEST OF SHOW SOME WHERE ELS!!! WE HAD ABOUT 15 JUDGES WHICH JUDGES DON'T YOU LIKE?IT WOULD BE HARD JUST FOR YOU TO TELL US WHICH ONE YOU DON'T LIKE!!! THE JUDGES ARE FROM ALL OVER THE USA! SORRY HOMIE THERE JUST NOT MORE THAN I CAN DO ABOUT THAT!!!:thumbsup:


 :thumbsdown: 1200 HUH? COM ON REALLY!! :x:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR SAM*


----------



## OG 61

BACK 

T

T

T


----------



## People's Choice

El Aztec Pride said:


> :loco: 12OO CARS, OR 12OO ENTRYS TOTAL? COM ON BRO, DA PLACE AINT DAT DAM BIG 2 BEGIN WITH MAN! LOTS OF CARS THUR WERENT JUDGED AT AT ALL!! BUT ITS ALL GOOD, PEOPLE WANNA KEEP GOING BAK, DATS THUR FAULT, NOT YURS SAM!! LOL! :rofl:


Last year there was a lot of cars and how many we really don't know, but that was last year and we learn from our mistakes and will make sure we won't have problems like that again. LA is where it all started and we want to keep the tradition alive by having it in LA where it belongs, so if people keep coming back then the tradition stay alive and everybody will know that LA is the place, so if you make it to the show I hope you enjoy yourself if not you will miss a good show. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE




----------



## El Aztec Pride

People's Choice said:


> Last year there was a lot of cars and how many we really don't know, but that was last year and we learn from our mistakes and will make sure we won't have problems like that again. LA is where it all started and we want to keep the tradition alive by having it in LA where it belongs, so if people keep coming back then the tradition stay alive and everybody will know that LA is the place, so if you make it to the show I hope you enjoy yourself if not you will miss a good show. Thanks:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice




----------



## ElProfeJose

To the top.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Our tight knitt LATINS FINEST family will be there. Not only for the support. But to see the firme ass cars. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT. IM ALREADY REGISTERING


ElProfeJose said:


> Our tight knitt LATINS FINEST family will be there. Not only for the support. But to see the firme ass cars. TTT.


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Sam, I'll be there this year...

Laid down kandy yellow over the gold base and gold flake. Plus got all the powder coated parts back. Shoot 3-4 coats of clear tomorrow and then get my rolling chassis back onto my car..

View attachment 447640
View attachment 447641
View attachment 447643
View attachment 447646
View attachment 447648
View attachment 447653
View attachment 447654
View attachment 447658
View attachment 447661
View attachment 447666


I'm on the come back this year...


----------



## People's Choice

Homie Styln said:


> Sam, I'll be there this year...
> 
> Laid down kandy yellow over the gold base and gold flake. Plus got all the powder coated parts back. Shoot 3-4 coats of clear tomorrow and then get my rolling chassis back onto my car..
> 
> View attachment 447640
> View attachment 447641
> View attachment 447643
> View attachment 447646
> View attachment 447648
> View attachment 447653
> View attachment 447654
> View attachment 447658
> View attachment 447661
> View attachment 447666
> 
> 
> I'm on the come back this year...
> View attachment 458271


:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61

*
STYLE will be there :biggrin:








*


----------



## SAM TORRES

STYLECC61 said:


> *
> STYLE will be there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We will see you there Homies:


----------



## SAM TORRES

STYLECC61 said:


> *
> STYLE will be there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We will see you there Homies:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT ITS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY LOTS OF NICE EYE CANDY COMING OUT TTT FOR SAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> *
> STYLE will be there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

A&M-Custom said:


> :thumbsup:


WHAT UP HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## 714uniques

IS THIS ON LABOR DAY WEEKEND ?????????


----------



## Johnny562

Sold out yet???????


----------



## SAM TORRES

Johnny562 said:


> Sold out yet???????[/QUO OVER1/2 SOLD IT'S ALL UPSTAIRS AND DOWNSTAIRS WE HAVE A GOOD SHOW FOR YOU ALL!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

SAM TORRES said:


> Johnny562 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sold out yet???????[/QUO OVER1/2 SOLD IT'S ALL UPSTAIRS AND DOWNSTAIRS WE HAVE A GOOD SHOW FOR YOU ALL!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Will be registering tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAM TORRES

*Thank you homie for supporting our show!!*


Johnny562 said:


> SAM TORRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Will be registering tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAM TORRES

*Thank you homie for supporting our show!!*


Johnny562 said:


> SAM TORRES said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Will be registering tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## gee65impala

When is this please pm with info thanks


----------



## People's Choice

gee65impala said:


> When is this please pm with info thanks


September 2nd at the Los Angeles Convention Center if you have any questions please contact Tim at 214-356-0352 or go to our website at torresempire.com:thumbsup:


----------



## Sprite

QUESTION. HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO GET THE PRE REG PAPER WORK SENT BACK OR DO YOU GET IT WITH THE BRACELETS THE DAY OF THE SHOW? GRACIAS.:dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco

damn 2 floors this year??? even DUB and LRM couldn't do that. Insane! :wow:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

UNIQUES PEDAL CAR CLUB. Rolling deep busting out a few more. At this show. We just need more love to the pedal cars and more clases for us

Can't wait for this bad ass show


----------



## Amahury760

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES PEDAL CAR CLUB. Rolling deep busting out a few more. At this show. We just need more love to the pedal cars and more clases for us
> 
> Can't wait for this bad ass show










I second that, you guys need to add extra categorys for pedal cars since some people spend more money on the pedal cars than some spend on a low rider bike. Not all of us go expecting to win a trophy but if you pay to enter a show then u expect to compete and if they you loose well at least you know you where judged and got beat fair and square, but when you enter and you don't get judged or there is only one category then it's pretty much a waste of money. Last year it was a bad show so hope this year it's even better.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady

Amahury760 said:


> I second that, you guys need to add extra categorys for pedal cars since some people spend more money on the pedal cars than some spend on a low rider bike. Not all of us go expecting to win a trophy but if you pay to enter a show then u expect to compete and if they you loose well at least you know you where judged and got beat fair and square, but when you enter and you don't get judged or there is only one category then it's pretty much a waste of money. Last year it was a bad show so hope this year it's even better.


X94


----------



## Blue94cady

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES PEDAL CAR CLUB. Rolling deep busting out a few more. At this show. We just need more love to the pedal cars and more clases for us
> 
> Can't wait for this bad ass show


Nice pics


----------



## OG 61

Back

T

T

T


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Looking forward to this 4 sure!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Amahury760 said:


> I second that, you guys need to add extra categorys for pedal cars since some people spend more money on the pedal cars than some spend on a low rider bike. Not all of us go expecting to win a trophy but if you pay to enter a show then u expect to compete and if they you loose well at least you know you where judged and got beat fair and square, but when you enter and you don't get judged or there is only one category then it's pretty much a waste of money. Last year it was a bad show so hope this year it's even better.


Qvo. Compa como estas ?
Ur right they need to have og ,streat,mild, and full there a lot off pedal cars in the game. This past weeken one of my fam member took one bad ass pedal car out to mesa and lost best display to a bike that was simple its not fair at all.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Blue94cady said:


> Nice pics


;-)


----------



## People's Choice

Sprite said:


> QUESTION. HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE TO GET THE PRE REG PAPER WORK SENT BACK OR DO YOU GET IT WITH THE BRACELETS THE DAY OF THE SHOW? GRACIAS.:dunno:


 We will notify you and you will get your wristbands when you check in for move in:thumbsup:


----------



## rudster

Sam and tim this is rudy. We will be sorted this month for shure looking forward to this show. We will be Coming deep. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Blue94cady

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> ;-)


Lla ves burro no love for the pedal. Cars


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Blue94cady said:


> Lla ves burro no love for the pedal. Cars


I see that


----------



## Blue94cady

In woodland last year they had one class for pedal cars and a 250 price but that was marcela gues not in LA :buttkick:


----------



## People's Choice

rudster said:


> Sam and tim this is rudy. We will be sorted this month for shure looking forward to this show. We will be Coming deep. Thanks for your patience.


:thumbsup:Gotcha bro:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE SOME PEDDLE CAR CLASSES PLUS CASH AND A BELT!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Thats wats up


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

People's Choice said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE SOME PEDDLE CAR CLASSES PLUS CASH AND A BELT!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


Tanks tim for the love mutch apretiated
See u in sep


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

People's Choice said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE SOME PEDDLE CAR CLASSES PLUS CASH AND A BELT!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> Tanks tim for the love mutch apretiated
> See u in sep


I gotcha bro:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESA_916




----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

ttt


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

TTT:facepalm:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Are there gonna be any midgets at the show:x:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT:thumbsup:*


:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## People's Choice




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## [email protected]

ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
6 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTT


RIGHT ON HOMIS!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## OG 61

Looking forward to this


----------



## [email protected]

BUMP.TTT


----------



## King61




----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

OG 61 said:


> Looking forward to this


so are we homie cant wait!!hno:


----------



## SAM TORRES

[email protected] said:


> BUMP.TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


King61 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## azteca de oro

*will be there*

View attachment 465934


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## uniques928




----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

*TTT*


----------



## VEINStheONE

Can't wait for this show.....we just pre registered last week it's on....hno::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

People's Choice said:


> :h5:


WAS UP TIM DO WE HAVE A PIC OF THE NEW BELT WHO WANT'S TO SEE THE BELT!!!


----------



## People's Choice

SAM TORRES said:


> WAS UP TIM DO WE HAVE A PIC OF THE NEW BELT WHO WANT'S TO SEE THE BELT!!!


:shh: IT'S A SUPRISE:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

:drama:


----------



## CPT BOY

SAM TORRES said:


> WAS UP TIM DO WE HAVE A PIC OF THE NEW BELT WHO WANT'S TO SEE THE BELT!!!


:yes:


----------



## NastyBoy

The crew at 4myride will be there again to provide coverage! Please PM me if you have any questions or ideas.

Last year: http://4myride.com/event/7-31-2011/...-Convention-Center-Los-Angeles-CA-41F2HbAA1ab


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Is It true that it's sold out already?


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## People's Choice

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Is It true that it's sold out already?


Not yet:no:


----------



## SAM TORRES

screwed up loco said:


>


----------



## screwed up loco

SAM TORRES said:


>


----------



## Barba

What up Sam and Marcella,,,,Were getting ready....:werd:


----------



## eric0425

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


>


:thumbsup::yes::h5:


----------



## 76 Glass

Is this show sold out???


----------



## People's Choice

76 Glass said:


> Is this show sold out???


Not yetuffin:


----------



## Sprite

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## People's Choice

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## People's Choice

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


WE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

Sent my Pre-reg


----------



## People's Choice

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Sent my Pre-reg


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE SAM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:*


----------



## SAM TORRES

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE SAM KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:*


Thank you Homies!!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## prestige

_To the top for Sam torres,already paid for cant wait,TO THE TOP FOR SAM_


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

prestige said:


> _To the top for Sam torres,already paid for cant wait,TO THE TOP FOR SAM_


Right on homie see you at the show!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## MELLOMAN

*GOODTIMES C.C. WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!*_


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

*TO THE TOP FOR BIG SAM AND THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE*


----------



## SAM TORRES

*IT'S GOOD TIMES IN LA AGAIN SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!:thumbsup:*


MELLOMAN said:


> *GOODTIMES C.C. WILL BE THERE...*


----------



## SAM TORRES

:h5:


chewie said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

IMPERIALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## People's Choice

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR BIG SAM AND THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE*


:h5:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## rudster

Looking forward to this show it's gonna be epic. Groupe is definitely gonna be in the house.


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASSSS UP HOMIES SEE YOU ALL THERE YOU ALL PUT IT DOWN LAST YEAR WITH BIG NUMBERS THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!:thumbsup:


CPT BOY said:


> IMPERIALS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SAM TORRES

GROUPE IS PUTTING IT DOWN THIS YEAR I CAN'T TELL YOU THERE NUMBER OF CARS SO FARE BUT THE NUMBERS ARE BIG!!! THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!:thumbsup:


rudster said:


> Looking forward to this show it's gonna be epic. Groupe is definitely gonna be in the house.


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

who has pics of there car that they are bringing to the show!!


----------



## Barba

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

*premier city of Angels*.....


----------



## Barba

*8 cents...all the way from South Carolina....Premier CC*


----------



## Barba

*California Classic.....Premier City of Angels*


----------



## Barba

*7th. Letter*


----------



## Barba

*House of Blues*


----------



## Barba

*Lemonlaid 58,,,,*


----------



## Barba

*NOMADSLAND 56*


----------



## Barba

*CALIPENO*


----------



## Barba

*EL TRESE*


----------



## Barba

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa156/barba_bucket/IMG-20120211-00391.jpg[/IMG
[SIZE=5][COLOR=#0000ff][B]OG RAG AKA BACKSEAT DRIVER[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Barba

*HERE IT IS.....*


----------



## Barba

*GANGSTER LEAN 62*


----------



## Barba




----------



## rag61

Barba said:


> *premier city of Angels*.....


Yes sir!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## rag61

Barba said:


> *HERE IT IS.....*


Is that my 61??? Haha!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE BC
13. FABIANS IE BC


----------



## SAM TORRES

NOW THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAN ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THIS YEAR WE ARE DOING IT BIG YOU ALL WILL NEVER FORGET THIS SHOW,!


Barba said:


>


----------



## azteca de oro

will be there.


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIES:thumbsup:


azteca de oro said:


> View attachment 475875
> will be there.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

Im pre registerd! Time to put in some work, see you all there!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

RAIDERSEQUAL said:


> Im pre registerd! Time to put in some work, see you all there!:thumbsup:


we thank you for all the support and love we get from you all you will never forget this show!!! thank to all of you!!in our lowrider comunity!!:thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom

So Who Performing at this Yr CarShow Sam ?


----------



## OG 61

*T


T


T*


----------



## premier66

Barba said:


> *CALIPENO*


----------



## People's Choice

A&M-Custom said:


> So Who Performing at this Yr CarShow Sam ?


BOBBY JIMMY, DR. ROCK AND THE FILA FRESH CREW, AND LIEING MY ASS OFF:thumbsup:


----------



## JDIECAST

*TORRES EMPRIE LA FAMILIA TOUR THIS IS ONE SHOW TO GO DOWN IN HISTORY*

THIS SHOW IS THE ONE EVERYBODYS TALKEN ABOUT FROM DOWN SOUTH TO THE HIGH NORTH EVERYBODY CANT WAIT THIS SHOW IS DRAWING ALOT OF ENERGY BECAUSE ITS GOING DOWN IN THEE BOOKS HISTORY MADE ONE MORE TIME THANK YOU TORRES EMPIRE FOR BRINGING THIS BACK TO LOS ANGELES EVERYBODY WE TALKED TO ABOUT THIS SHOW HAS SAID NOTHING BUT POSTIVE FEED BACK ON SEPTEMBER 2 2012 LETS EVERBODY COME SHOW SOME SUPPORT WE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT THIS SHOW FOR YEARS IT WILL BE ONE OF ITS KIND THANK YOU SAM TIM THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILIA :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom

:rofl: By the Way it's lucio ...


People's Choice said:


> BOBBY JIMMY, DR. ROCK AND THE FILA FRESH CREW, AND LIEING MY ASS OFF:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

premier66 said:


> View attachment 477906


:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## [email protected]

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

A&M-Custom said:


> :rofl: By the Way it's lucio ...


I KNOW:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

JDIECAST said:


> THIS SHOW IS THE ONE EVERYBODYS TALKEN ABOUT FROM DOWN SOUTH TO THE HIGH NORTH EVERYBODY CANT WAIT THIS SHOW IS DRAWING ALOT OF ENERGY BECAUSE ITS GOING DOWN IN THEE BOOKS HISTORY MADE ONE MORE TIME THANK YOU TORRES EMPIRE FOR BRINGING THIS BACK TO LOS ANGELES EVERYBODY WE TALKED TO ABOUT THIS SHOW HAS SAID NOTHING BUT POSTIVE FEED BACK ON SEPTEMBER 2 2012 LETS EVERBODY COME SHOW SOME SUPPORT WE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT THIS SHOW FOR YEARS IT WILL BE ONE OF ITS KIND THANK YOU SAM TIM THE TORRES EMPIRE FAMILIA :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## King61




----------



## SAM TORRES

THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT OF TRAFFIC :thumbsup: AT THE TORRESEMPIRE LA SUPER SHOW


King61 said:


>


----------



## SAM TORRES

SEE YOU THERE HOMIES THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> TTT


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

​wassssss up homies!!!


Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 478747


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR MY BOY SAM AND HIS CREW:thumbsup:*


----------



## Phatpan

Saveing My Hard Earned Money On Low Rider Tour Super Show!!! You Can't Qualify Here !!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

THAT'S COOL HOMIE SAVE YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY AND DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT HOMIE! AS LONG AS YOUR SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY THAT'S ALL THAT MATERS YOU WORKED HORD FOR IT! But your on the wrong THREAD THIS IS TORRESEMPIRE THREAD I THINK YOUR LOOKING FOR LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER THREAD IF THEY HAVE ONE! HOPFULLY YOU WILL SAVE ENOUGH HARD EARNED MONEY NEXT YEAR SO YOU CAN COME TO OUR SHOW! WE HAVE A LOT TO OFFER OUR LOWRIDER COMUNITY LIKE KIDS 10AND UNDER FREE AND FREE RIDES FOR THE KIDS NOT BECUSE WE HAVE TO BECUSE WE KNOW THAT THE KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE AND WE ARE TRIING TO WORK ON MAKEING OUR COMUNITY BIGGER! Thank you and have fun in LV!!:thumbsup: N


Phatpan said:


> Saveing My Hard Earned Money On Low Rider Tour Super Show!!! You Can't Qualify Here !!!


----------



## chef

well said sam my son and his cousins had a great time last year at the show and you know it was good if hes looking foward to the show , i told him we are going and he remembered the show and was excited that the club was going (LA GENTE CC ) is going to be thier strong this year bikes,special interest,cars, so see you guys out thier keep up the good work


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


chef said:


> well said sam my son and his cousins had a great time last year at the show and you know it was good if hes looking foward to the show , i told him we are going and he remembered the show and was excited that the club was going (LA GENTE CC ) is going to be thier strong this year bikes,special interest,cars, so see you guys out thier keep up the good work


----------



## TraditionCC

Tradition CC will be in the house!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3

Any room left for pre reg


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER

CHARLOTTE,NC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## People's Choice

sp00kyi3 said:


> Any room left for pre reg


Yes:yes:


----------



## eddieflores78

UNIDOS Los Angeles Car Club will be coming in strong just like last year!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to it......


----------



## Striptease

_ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE BRING STRIPTEASE..._


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Can't wait for this show!!!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> THAT'S COOL HOMIE SAVE YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY AND DO WHAT YOU WANT WITH IT HOMIE! AS LONG AS YOUR SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY THAT'S ALL THAT MATERS YOU WORKED HORD FOR IT! But your on the wrong THREAD THIS IS TORRESEMPIRE THREAD I THINK YOUR LOOKING FOR LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER THREAD IF THEY HAVE ONE! HOPFULLY YOU WILL SAVE ENOUGH HARD EARNED MONEY NEXT YEAR SO YOU CAN COME TO OUR SHOW! WE HAVE A LOT TO OFFER OUR LOWRIDER COMUNITY LIKE KIDS 10AND UNDER FREE AND FREE RIDES FOR THE KIDS NOT BECUSE WE HAVE TO BECUSE WE KNOW THAT THE KIDS ARE OUR FUTURE AND WE ARE TRIING TO WORK ON MAKEING OUR COMUNITY BIGGER! Thank you and have fun in LV!!:thumbsup: N


*THATS RIGHT SAM MY 3KIDS HAD LOTS OF FUN @ LAST YR SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

eddieflores78 said:


> UNIDOS Los Angeles Car Club will be coming in strong just like last year!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to it......


UNIDOS LOS ANGELES IN THE HOUSE ONE MORE TIME THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*ttmft*


----------



## SAM TORRES

Striptease said:


> _ROYAL FANTASIES WILL BE BRING STRIPTEASE..._


RIGHT ON HOMIES WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!! MAN THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE CRAZZZZZY!!!:h5:


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Can't wait for this show!!![/QUOTEWE CANT WAIT ETHER!YOU KNOW THIS SHOW IS GOING TO BE ALL UPSTAIRS AND ALL DOWN STAIRS AND WE HAVE ALOT TO OFFER NOT ONLY FOR THE PARTICIPANT BUT ALSO FOR THE SPECTATOR WE WILL HAVE A CONCERT WE WILL HAVE BOOTHS WITH PEOPLE LIKE MR CARTOON AND TOPO THE WIDE BODY KING ISH FROM WESTCOST AND DANNY D'S FROM LIFESTYLE WE HAVE DUB'S AND YOUR'S TRULY SAM TORRES FROM TORRES EMPIRE AND KID'S RIDES ARE (FREE`FREE) ALL DAY!! DON'T MISS OUT HOMIES!!!:h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## toker1

TTT!! Gonna b there this year!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

*CAN'T WAIT IT'S GONNA BE GOOD*


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

toker1 said:


> TTT!! Gonna b there this year!!!!!!!!


good homie this year is going to be two times bigger!!:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

SAM TORRES said:


> good homie this year is going to be two times bigger!!:thumbsup:


I could not think of it being any better, it was such a good show you greeted me and my family with a welcome, indoors was nice and cool my kids enjoyed bounce houses and bull ride and other activities, plenty of good food,the best cars in the world displayed,the only thing I could think of that would be an asset for the viewers is an all out hop get all the heavy Hitters to come out an play this year Sam. Overall this is the best show I have ever been to. Can't wait.


----------



## screwed up loco

can't have a show this big without a slamming pre-party the night before. lots of venues next to the conv ctr: icon, conga room, Mayan, vault, etc. just stay away from belasco, those guys are assholes :thumbsdown:


----------



## People's Choice

UCEFAMILY said:


> I could not think of it being any better, it was such a good show you greeted me and my family with a welcome, indoors was nice and cool my kids enjoyed bounce houses and bull ride and other activities, plenty of good food,the best cars in the world displayed,the only thing I could think of that would be an asset for the viewers is an all out hop get all the heavy Hitters to come out an play this year Sam. Overall this is the best show I have ever been to. Can't wait.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

what da pay out for the dpr gona receiveuffin:


----------



## People's Choice

DIPN714 said:


> what da pay out for the dpr gona receiveuffin:


We will be putting that info out real soon:thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC

how is move in working ......are we asigned move in times..........and are we gonna get confirmations with that????


----------



## TraditionCC

how is move in working ......are we asigned move in times..........and are we gonna get confirmations with that????


----------



## People's Choice

TraditionCC said:


> how is move in working ......are we asigned move in times..........and are we gonna get confirmations with that????


We will let you know real soon:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj

qvo ttt


----------



## chef

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## mrJunebug1962

Is there still spots available??


----------



## People's Choice

mrJunebug1962 said:


> Is there still spots available??


YES:yes:


----------



## OG 61

TTT

Do we have plain for a better roll in?????

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## People's Choice

OG 61 said:


> TTT
> 
> Do we have plain for a better roll in?????
> 
> TTT


Yes we do:yes:


----------



## rolldawg213

can i upgrade from a 10x20 to a 20x20


----------



## People's Choice

rolldawg213 said:


> can i upgrade from a 10x20 to a 20x20


Yes you can just pm me your info:thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

what are the rules and payout for the hop?


----------



## People's Choice

nme1 said:


> what are the rules and payout for the hop?


Will have that for you next week:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 439499
> *TTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*JUST A FEW MONTHS AWAY FROM ANOTHER GOOD SHOW TTT FOR SAM AND HIS CREW:thumbsup:*


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## People's Choice

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST A FEW MONTHS AWAY FROM ANOTHER GOOD SHOW TTT FOR SAM AND HIS CREW:thumbsup:*


No bullshit we want to thank everybody for being a part of this event:worship:


----------



## toker1

SAM TORRES said:


> good homie this year is going to be two times bigger!!:thumbsup:


TTT!!!!_


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

TTT!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

:boink:


----------



## People's Choice

::thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

TO THE TOP


----------



## chef

you going to see us thier


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## JDIECAST

*ITS TORRES EMPIRE SUPER SHOW ROUND TWO*

ITS COMING IT WILL BE HERE WHAT EVERBODYS BEEN WAITING FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ITS ONE OF A KIND FOR EVERYBODY IT WILL BE BIGGER BETTER YOU PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD COME ONE COME ALL BECAUSE YOU WILL REAMEMBER THIS SHOW ITS ONE OF ITS KIND EVERYBODY WILL ENJOY THEM SELFS KIDS WILL HAVE A BLAST IN KIDS AREA THERE WILL BE SO MUCH FUN ITS ALL FOR ARE LOWRIDER GENTE THANKS TO SAM COOKIE TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JDIECAST

*ITS TORRES EMPIRE SUPER SHOW ROUND TWO*

ITS COMING IT WILL BE HERE WHAT EVERBODYS BEEN WAITING FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ITS ONE OF A KIND  FOR EVERYBODY IT WILL BE BIGGER BETTER YOU PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD COME ONE COME ALL BECAUSE YOU WILL REAMEMBER THIS SHOW ITS ONE OF ITS KIND EVERYBODY WILL ENJOY THEM SELFS KIDS WILL HAVE A BLAST IN KIDS AREA THERE WILL BE SO MUCH FUN ITS ALL FOR ARE LOWRIDER GENTE THANKS TO SAM COOKIE TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF. 
=":thumbsup:"


----------



## People's Choice

JDIECAST said:


> ITS COMING IT WILL BE HERE WHAT EVERBODYS BEEN WAITING FOR THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW THIS IS ONE SHOW YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ITS ONE OF A KIND FOR EVERYBODY IT WILL BE BIGGER BETTER YOU PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD COME ONE COME ALL BECAUSE YOU WILL REAMEMBER THIS SHOW ITS ONE OF ITS KIND EVERYBODY WILL ENJOY THEM SELFS KIDS WILL HAVE A BLAST IN KIDS AREA THERE WILL BE SO MUCH FUN ITS ALL FOR ARE LOWRIDER GENTE THANKS TO SAM COOKIE TIM AND TORRES EMPIRE STAFF. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

only 11 weeks to go. where does the time go? :wow:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> only 11 weeks to go. where does the time go? :wow:


::dunno:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Time is going by quick.


----------



## SAM TORRES

Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

SAM TORRES said:


> Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:


ME:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

Me T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj

SAM TORRES said:


> Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:




NOT ME.


----------



## CPT BOY

SAM TORRES said:


> Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:


The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

SAM TORRES said:


> Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:


I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

Johnny562 said:


> I'll be there :thumbsup:


Will your car be there too?


----------



## screwed up loco

SAM TORRES said:


> Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:


Real question is, who isn't?


----------



## JDIECAST

US :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JDIECAST

*US*

US:thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

SAM TORRES said:


> Who's coming to the big show!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics cc. Will be there


----------



## SAM TORRES

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics cc. Will be there


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

CPT BOY said:


> Will your car be there too?


Yes, of course


----------



## USMC59

SUPERIORS OC will be there!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Johnny562 said:


> Yes, of course


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Right on homies I can't wait this show is going to make history again but this time not only the BIGGEST TORRESEMPIRE LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE WORLD BUT THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN HISTORY OF LOWRIDING EVER!!! BUT ENOUGH TALK!!!! JUST WAIT AND SEE!!!! SO ALL OF YOU OUT THERE THAT HAS NOT PRE REG BETTER HURY UP AND GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM:h5: 


artkrime said:


> SUPERIORS OC will be there!


----------



## MUFASA

Any info on the hop ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*NO FLYER YET WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## screwed up loco

OMAR TRECE said:


> *NO FLYER YET WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


calmate papa


----------



## LOWDOWN62

_TTT... :thumbsup:_


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

Q-vo Sam,it was firme cutting it up with you homie at the REALITY show this past weekend.we will see you at your show. ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR MY BOY SAM AND CREW ITS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SAM TORRES said:


> Right on homies I can't wait this show is going to make history again but this time not only the BIGGEST TORRESEMPIRE LOWRIDER SHOW IN THE WORLD BUT THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER SHOW IN HISTORY OF LOWRIDING EVER!!! BUT ENOUGH TALK!!!! JUST WAIT AND SEE!!!! SO ALL OF YOU OUT THERE THAT HAS NOT PRE REG BETTER HURY UP AND GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM:h5:


*
FLYER PLEASE SO WE CAN PASS THE WORD CORRECTLY !*


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

MUFASA said:


> Any info on the hop ?


flyer is on PAGE ONE


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

People's Choice said:


> :h5:


SAM TORRES "THE TORRES EMPIRE" BRINGS BACK THE FUN, FOR ALL LOWRIDER FAMILIA WORLDWIDE. COME ONE, COME ALL!! ALL OUT "FAMILY" EVENT. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT THE "PEOPLE'S CHOICE" TIM @ 214-356-0352 View attachment 440288









*The Los Angeles Supershow - Sept 2, 2012*












The Torres Empire Family is back for another AMAZING lowrider event and car show at the LA Convention Center on September 2nd, 2012! Click below for show details and to *ORDER YOUR TICKETS ONLINE*


*September 2012 LA Convention Center Car Show Will Be UNFORGETTABLE!*

This year's LA Convention Center Car Show is going to be another exciting production from Torres Empire. We will have a top music industry DJ as well as a family-friendly event for all in attendance.
*CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE YOUR LA CONVENTION CENTER CAR SHOW ETICKETS ONLINE*
*Contact Us Today for more car show info or to inquire about any of our products and/or services!*

*EXHIBITORS: Be sure to download, fill-in and mail back the Vendor Registration form below.*


*CLICK HERE to complete our Online Contestant Registration or print and complete the registration form below*

​


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

*CLICK ON FLYER TO ENLARGE*


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> FLYER PLEASE SO WE CAN PASS THE WORD CORRECTLY !*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...custom-carshow-flyer_2012_revised_webonly.jpg


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-recent-pics-eazy-e-mint-green-63-impala.html

Gonna take this car out to this show for everyone to see


----------



## People's Choice

westcoastlowrider said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-recent-pics-eazy-e-mint-green-63-impala.html
> 
> Gonna take this car out to this show for everyone to see


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SAM TORRES

THAT'S WHAT I CALL A LIL HISTORY INSIDE MORE HISTORY TO MAKE IT BIG HISTORY:h5:


westcoastlowrider said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-recent-pics-eazy-e-mint-green-63-impala.html
> 
> Gonna take this car out to this show for everyone to see


:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider

SAM TORRES said:


> THAT'S WHAT I CALL A LIL HISTORY INSIDE MORE HISTORY TO MAKE IT BIG HISTORY:h5::h5:


Pm me or txt me 714-401-3854 to get all te info my email is trippin


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## People's Choice

westcoastlowrider said:


> Pm me or txt me 714-401-3854 to get all te info my email is trippin


I GOTCHA:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

whats da pay out for da hop;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

nooooo...."I GOTCHA"


----------



## People's Choice

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> nooooo...."I GOTCHA"
> View attachment 503988
> View attachment 503990


WHY YOU PUT MY BUSINESS IN THE STREET?:dunno: YOU BETTER BE GLAD YOU MY HOMEBOY ARE YOU WAS GONNA GET DEALT WITH:guns:. THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## freshmexevents

JULY 8 SANTA BARBARA, ELING PARK. INFO JAIME(805)986-0702


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

People's Choice said:


> WHY YOU PUT MY BUSINESS IN THE STREET?:dunno: YOU BETTER BE GLAD YOU MY HOMEBOY ARE YOU WAS GONNA GET DEALT WITH:guns:. THANKS HOMIE:thumbsup:


The People's Choice


----------



## MUFASA

THEWEBKINGPIN said:


> flyer is on PAGE ONE


Didnt see no hop info, categories, payout, rules , etc.


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> Didnt see no hop info, categories, payout, rules , etc.


It's coming:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Code:


[CODE][HR][/HR]

[/CODE]


freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 504014
> JULY 8 SANTA BARBARA, ELING PARK. INFO JAIME(805)986-0702


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

Blue_moon69 said:


> T T T


WASSS UP HOMIES?:h5:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC59

Ok, so I did the online form registration, for (3) 10x20 spots and (1) 20x20. However, it says to submit 2 pictures for the 20x20. How or where do I submit these pictures?


----------



## People's Choice

artkrime said:


> Ok, so I did the online form registration, for (3) 10x20 spots and (1) 20x20. However, it says to submit 2 pictures for the 20x20. How or where do I submit these pictures?


Send pics to Torres Empire 2340 W. Pkwy. Pantego Tx. 76013:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT.


----------



## T0P N0TCH R8G4L

We will be there too lookin forward to it ...my son and i had a blast @ last years show we cant wait for Sep. 2nd's car show


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Is there still room for cars??


----------



## MIRACLE

HOW MUCH ARE THE TICKETS FOR SPECTATORS?


----------



## People's Choice

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Is there still room for cars??


Yes:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

MIRACLE said:


> HOW MUCH ARE THE TICKETS FOR SPECTATORS?


GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFORMATION:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass

AZTEC IMAGE cc... Will be there....


----------



## 76 Glass

Are you guy's gonna mail out confirmations???


----------



## People's Choice

76 Glass said:


> Are you guy's gonna mail out confirmations???


After the August 12th deadline we will send out the confirmation:thumbsup:


----------



## azteca de oro

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## A&M-Custom

Would be nice to have a DFW hopper representing out there


----------



## People's Choice

A&M-Custom said:


> Would be nice to have a DFW hopper representing out there


Well bring it:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## OG 61




----------



## premier66

People's Choice said:


> After the August 12th deadline we will send out the confirmation:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:h5:


----------



## SLW N LW

Where can we get the Rules & Catagory info?:dunno:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> Didnt see no hop info, categories, payout, rules , etc.


26" lockup for street! 8 batteries max


----------



## MUFASA

Also for the hop is there going to be independent judges or out of state judges like last year with no *"FAVORITISM"* to anyone out here.


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> 26" lockup for street! 10 batteries max


:rofl: y, cuz u cant get to the bumper with less ??? Lmao...


----------



## Toro

I missed it last year, but for sure will be there this year.....see everyone there.....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> Also for the hop is there going to be independent judges or out of state judges like last year with no *"FAVORITISM"* to anyone out here.


I am a judge! Anymore. Questions?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> :rofl: y, cuz u cant get to the bumper with less ??? Lmao...


I'm not hopping at this event


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Complete.hop Rules coming soon!


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I am a judge! Anymore. Questions?


THERE GOES THIS HOP CONTEST :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> I'm not hopping at this event


:thumbsup: weighted "street" hoppers shouldnt be weighted


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: weighted "street" hoppers shouldnt be weighted


Your still sore over the last hop


----------



## 96tein

So if i dont get my pre reg in but get there early move in day will i be able to still get in with a bicycle 6'x7' display....?


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Your still sore over the last hop


Nope, u missed the after hop !!


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## jimmielow




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> Nope, u missed the after hop !!


All make a special class (stock/ street ) 0 rear mods 6 batteries 3 makes a class all bring a tap measure and check all cars after you pay and reg.


----------



## People's Choice

96tein said:


> So if i dont get my pre reg in but get there early move in day will i be able to still get in with a bicycle 6'x7' display....?


Deadline is August 12th you have time to still register:thumbsup:


----------



## Elwood

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: weighted "street" hoppers shouldnt be weighted










ALL GATE NO WEIGHT BUILT BY STACKLIFE


----------



## MUFASA

Elwood said:


> View attachment 510150
> 
> ALL GATE NO WEIGHT BUILT BY STACKLIFE


BRING IT


----------



## Elwood

MUFASA said:


> BRING IT


I WILL


----------



## old man lets hop

uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983

:drama:


Elwood said:


> I WILL


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

Sunday Slacker Magazine plans to attend. www.sundayslacker.com


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## Blue_moon69

Bump T T T


----------



## People's Choice

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE STILL HAVE SPACES AVAILABLE FOR THE SHOW AND NO ONE WILL BE TURNED AWAY CAUSE WE HAVE UPSTAIRS AND DOWNSTAIRS SO THERE IS PLENTY OF SPACES FOR YOU. REGISTRATION ENDS AUGUST 12TH SO HURRY UP AND GET THEM IN AND FOR ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE REGISTERED THANKS FOR BEING A PART OF THE SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

I will be posting hop rules &payout for street, single modified, double modified, & radical. Tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Hop Rules
Single pump street.
26" rear lockup
8 batteries
13" tires

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Single pump modified
36" lockup
10 batteries
13"/14" tires
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Double pump modified
36" lockup
14 batteries
13"/14" tires
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Radical. Single & double same class
unlimited
No getting stuck
No double switching
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Payout. For all classes!!!!!!!!!!!! 
First place
600 + championship belt
Second place
300
Third place
150
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Pm me if you have any questions


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

BACKBUMMPRJUAN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH TEAM ALLSTARS:thumbsup: AND THE STRICKY HOPP SQUARD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

My wife is hopping too so bring your best 
Good luck see everyone soon!


----------



## DIPN714

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Hop Rules
> Single pump street.
> 26" rear lockup
> 8 batteries
> 13" tires
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Single pump modified
> 36" lockup
> 10 batteries
> 13"/14" tires
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Double pump modified
> 36" lockup
> 14 batteries
> 13"/14" tires
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Radical. Single & double same class
> unlimited
> No getting stuck
> No double switching
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Payout. For all classes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> First place
> 600 + championship belt
> Second place
> 300
> Third place
> 150
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Pm me if you have any questions


:rofl:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> :rofl:


Come thru check it out I'm sorry we don't have a circus. Class!


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Come thru check it out I'm sorry we don't have a circus. Class!


:shocked:


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## Progressives Rider

i have a dbl pump street buick lock up about 28 inches would that land under dbl pump modified or would u be makiing a class for that.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Progressives Rider said:


> i have a dbl pump street buick lock up about 28 inches would that land under dbl pump modified or would u be makiing a class for that.


As of today you would be in the mod class.
However its possible we may ad a super street class for the cars that are to big for street. And too small for modified.


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

If anyone has concerns about hop classes or rules. Hit me up soon or we're rolling with what's already been posted. Thanks


----------



## screwed up loco

just make sure the bikini contest chicks are on point this year :rofl:


----------



## Elwood

stacklifehydraulics said:


> As of today you would be in the mod class.
> However its possible we may ad a super street class for the cars that are to big for street. And too small for modified.


WELL THEN MAKE THAT CLASS THEN:dunno:W.t.f.


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame




----------



## OMAR TRECE

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 439499
> *TTT:thumbsup:*[


----------



## OG 61




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

We are. Adding a super street. Class!

28" lockup
10 batteries
13" tires


----------



## gema68

TTT UNIDOS LA IS GETTING READY


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for torres empire and peoples choice :thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Are there specific rules for bicycles as far as operability?


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

Where can we find the car show rules and categories?:dunno:


----------



## mandoemex

*Krazy Kutting Car Club Plaques and Lowriding Parts will be there with a huge booth selling our in stock parts and taking orders for sure prices will be great at the show bring your cash. Any one Ordering Plaques at the Show will definetly be hooked up, and if you need Plaques before the show call us at (928)-750-2324 or (928)750-2325








































































































































































































*


----------



## People's Choice

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT for torres empire and peoples choice :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Blue94cady

mandoemex said:


> *Krazy Kutting Car Club Plaques and Lowriding Parts will be there with a huge booth selling our in stock parts and taking orders for sure prices will be great at the show bring your cash. Any one Ordering Plaques at the Show will definetly be hooked up, and if you need Plaques before the show call us at (928)-750-2324 or (928)750-2325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice see u there mando


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be in the house.


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

The hop is hot! 5 classes $4750.00 in cash and five champion ship belts up for grabs!


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

ttt


----------



## mandoemex

For Sure Shaggy you taking your rides? Here is more of what we will have in stock


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## bagged02

Sam what up homie. Curtis slade's homie(Marc)I came out with curtis abbey and alana. One of my best lowriding memory was 3 yrs ago coming out to your crib in funkytown for a party you were having at your home. You did a HOP OFF just for the hell of it. BBQ, drinks just to get us lowriders out and enjoying company of what we do, lowriding. I didnt know at tha time man, but you da man, BOSS. Much love homie, hope to see ya at some shows in ft worth,dallas soon. I know you still doing ya thing in cali, thanks for all ya do for the lowrider community.


----------



## Bear

Happy Bday Mr T !! Do it Low n Slow...


----------



## mandoemex

We have never charged design fees or set-up fees and we never will. No minimum orders. Can't wait for the show


----------



## bagged02

Thank you for keepin it real and being a place to get cc plaques. When we were ridin hard it was a issue finding a place to cut them and chrome em for us. desirableimages.


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## CPT BOY

Who's judging this year?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT THE DEADLINE FOR REGISTRATION IS AUGUST 12TH, SO YOU STILL HAVE TIME AND YES WE DO HAVE ROOM FOR YA!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

CPT BOY said:


> Who's judging this year?



:dunno:


----------



## Wicked95

CPT BOY said:


> Who's judging this year?





CPT BOY said:


> :dunno:


Here is the crew that is judging. Best judging crew. Waz up Bird!!!


----------



## CPT BOY

Wicked95 said:


> Here is the crew that is judging. Best judging crew. Waz up Bird!!!



:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

when will we be getting the move in days?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPHOLISTRY
BEST INGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
__2 BEST OF SHOWS
__CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
*_


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## screwed up loco

LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE
> AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!
> *_


make sure those girls wear something other than those lame shorts they wear at Hooters. spandex, leggings, biker shorts, daisy dukes, something. the standard shorts are outdated and not sexy at all.


----------



## People's Choice

MOVE IN TIMES FOR THE SHOW IS FRIDAY AUGUST 31st 2pm-9pm and SATURDAY SEPTEMBER 1st from 7am-7pm. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT MOVE IN OR CONFIRMATION YOU CAN CALL ME, TIM AT 214-356-0352 OR EMAIL ME AT [email protected] AND I CAN HELP YOU. THANKS FOR BEING A PART OF THE SHOW.:thumbsup:


----------



## jose luis

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM AND THERE WILL BE NO CARS OUTSIDE THIS SHOW IS ALL INSIDE AND THE MOVE IN WILL NOT BE LIKE IT WAS LAST YEAR, SO IF YOU HAVEN'T REGISTERED YOU BETTER HURRY UP CAUSE AUGUST 12th IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 AND I CAN HELP YOU. THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*TTMFT FOR HOMIES*


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Phatpan

People's Choice said:


> JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM AND THERE WILL BE NO CARS OUTSIDE THIS SHOW IS ALL INSIDE AND THE MOVE IN WILL NOT BE LIKE IT WAS LAST YEAR, SO IF YOU HAVEN'T REGISTERED YOU BETTER HURRY UP CAUSE AUGUST 12th IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS CALL TIM AT 214-356-0352 AND I CAN HELP YOU. THANKS:thumbsup:


Wow Sounds Like You Haven't Sold Out Like Last Year!!!


----------



## People's Choice

Phatpan said:


> Wow Sounds Like You Haven't Sold Out Like Last Year!!!


WE HAVE MORE ROOM THIS YEAR THAN LAST YEAR.....ALL INDOORS UPSTAIRS AND DOWNSTAIRS:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay

Any idea when we will get our confirmations. back..


----------



## People's Choice

blue jay said:


> Any idea when we will get our confirmations. back..


After the August 12th deadline:thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> ttt


BIRD:wave:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

IF ANYBODY WANT TO KNOW THE STATUS OF THERE CONFIRMATION YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] OR PM ME OR JUST CALL 214-356-0352 AND I CAN HELP YOU OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13

TTT.... !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


CPT BOY said:


> Who's judging this year?


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT


----------



## People's Choice

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> BIRD:wave:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats up Tim??

SIC Crew looking forward to working with you guys!!!


----------



## blue jay

People's Choice said:


> After the August 12th deadline:thumbsup:


Ok thanks...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

stacklifehydraulics said:


> We are. Adding a super street. Class!
> 
> 28" lockup
> 10 batteries
> 13" tires


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Hop Rules
> Single pump street.
> 26" rear lockup
> 8 batteries
> 13" tires
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Single pump modified
> 36" lockup
> 10 batteries
> 13"/14" tires
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Double pump modified
> 36" lockup
> 14 batteries
> 13"/14" tires
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Radical. Single & double same class
> unlimited
> No getting stuck
> No double switching
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Payout. For all classes!!!!!!!!!!!!
> First place
> 600 + championship belt
> Second place
> 300
> Third place
> 150
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Pm me if you have any questions


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## People's Choice

Bird said:


> Whats up Tim??
> 
> SIC Crew looking forward to working with you guys!!!


AWREADY PLAYA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

JUST TO LET YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A COUPLE OF DAYS LEFT FOR PRE REGISTRATION (AUGUST 12TH):thumbsup:


----------



## Ethan61

what time is the hop?


----------



## People's Choice

Hop will start around 1:thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

All. Hoppers need to be there by 11:30 for registration & inspection to be properly classed


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## Ethan61

So the hop starts around 1, will there be an announcement and signed post to let eveyone know where to go at 1??

Thanks.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Ethan61 said:


> So the hop starts around 1, will there be an announcement and signed post to let eveyone know where to go at 1??
> 
> Thanks.


Yes


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## lefty13

People's Choice said:


> After the August 12th deadline we will send out the confirmation:thumbsup:


. :thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

Can u register for the hop the day of the show? or do u have to register before and how much to register?


----------



## 76 Glass

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

909 Bumpercheck said:


> Can u register for the hop the day of the show? or do u have to register before and how much to register?


You can register the day of:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 64Rag

Bird said:


> ttt


Hopefully you get paid bird, these guys are known for not paying the people they owe. Good luck with that!


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

People's Choice said:


> You can register the day of:thumbsup:


Thanks can't wait


----------



## Barba

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS.....*


----------



## rolldawg213

*La Gente Familia will be in the house!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OG 61

Just around the corner........


----------



## People's Choice

OG 61 said:


> Just around the corner........


YEP YEP:yes:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

People's Choice said:


> YEP YEP:yes:


can i still register 1 more car.?


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## People's Choice

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> can i still register 1 more car.?


Registration is over but you can still put your car in the show by registering that Friday or Saturday before the show:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## MEXICA

Suave mexhikas


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

People's Choice said:


> Registration i. s over but you can still put your car in the show by registering that Friday or Saturday before the show:thumbsup:


Coo gracias


----------



## Barba

when will you send out confirmations for pre regs?? Thanks, JB


----------



## sicksurside

WHATS UP SAM!!! EVIL~SIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Barba said:


> when will you send out confirmations for pre regs?? Thanks, JB


We will start next week after we finish putting all the names in the system :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## MUFASA

People's Choice said:


> We will start next week after we finish putting all the names in the system :thumbsup:


TIM, CAN U FIRE THE HOP JUDGE ??? THX, KEEP ME POSTED


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> TIM, CAN U FIRE THE HOP JUDGE ??? THX, KEEP ME POSTED


:]don't hate cause I wont take your bribe


----------



## MUFASA

stacklifehydraulics said:


> :]don't hate cause I wont take your bribe


U STILL MAD CUZ I WONT TEACH U HOW TO BUILD A CAR W NO WEIGHT ???? :dunno:

TEACH ME HOW TO BUILD THEM DANCERS....LMAO, AND ILL TEACH U HOW TO BUILD A CAR W NO WEIGHT !


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> TIM, CAN U FIRE THE HOP JUDGE ??? THX, KEEP ME POSTED


YOU ARE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## MUFASA

People's Choice said:


> YOU ARE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!


DOES THIS MEAN NO ????? :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> DOES THIS MEAN NO ????? :dunno:


YOU WANT ME JUDGE?


----------



## MUFASA

People's Choice said:


> YOU WANT ME JUDGE?


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup:


OK YOU WON HOP OVER:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady

Lol


----------



## screwed up loco

:facepalm:


----------



## MUFASA

People's Choice said:


> OK YOU WON HOP OVER:h5:


:h5: Mah ***** !!!





CAN I GET PAID NOW ?? :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> :h5: Mah ***** !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I GET PAID NOW ?? :dunno:


CHECK IS IN THE MAIL:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

People's Choice said:


> CHECK IS IN THE MAIL:thumbsup:


:scrutinize: U KNOW I ONLY ACCEPT CASH !!!

:twak:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> :scrutinize: U KNOW I ONLY ACCEPT CASH !!!
> 
> :twak:


I GOTCHA:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

People's Choice said:


> We will start next week after we finish putting all the names in the system :thumbsup:


I got mine right after I paid back in April. Is there something else I need?


----------



## OG 61

T


T

T


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

whats up with the bikes move in ?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom

TTTuffin:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> whats up with the bikes move in ?


x2


----------



## People's Choice

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> whats up with the bikes move in ?


Move in is Friday from 2pm-7pm and Saturday from 7am-7pm:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## TucsonMC86

People's Choice said:


> Registration is over but you can still put your car in the show by registering that Friday or Saturday before the show:thumbsup:


Can I still register my bike, is there still room?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

No confirmation for roll in time?


----------



## People's Choice

TucsonMC86 said:


> Can I still register my bike, is there still room?


Yes you can that Friday or Saturday before the show:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> No confirmation for roll in time?


You can come Friday from 2-9pm and Saturday from 7-7pm:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

You guys are sending out conformations this week right?


----------



## People's Choice

ENDANGERED SPECIES said:


> You guys are sending out conformations this week right?


Yep:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

Cool thanks, cant wait for this show hno:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

Morning bump!!


----------



## TucsonMC86

People's Choice said:


> Yes you can that Friday or Saturday before the show:thumbsup:


cool thanks :thumbsup:, is there a certain time frame on saturday?


----------



## droppedltd

Is there any info on trailer parking? need to know asap please


----------



## People's Choice

droppedltd said:


> Is there any info on trailer parking? need to know asap please


We will have that hopefully today or tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE

What about electricity how is that going to work out with the convention center? Do you know the fees?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

People's Choice said:


> We will have that hopefully today or tomorrow:thumbsup:


i did the pre reg but didn't tell me how to pay ?

*Car Show Contestant Registration*

Reference #: 6541137
Status: Complete
Date: 2012-03-16 21:47:21, Duration: 2m 46s


----------



## OG 61

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i did the pre reg but didn't tell me how to pay ?
> 
> *Car Show Contestant Registration*
> 
> Reference #: 6541137
> Status: Complete
> Date: 2012-03-16 21:47:21, Duration: 2m 46s



Just call Torres Empire direct. They called me today to confirm our Registration......


----------



## westcoastlowrider

droppedltd said:


> Is there any info on trailer parking? need to know asap please


X2


----------



## People's Choice

If you have any questions about your confirmation either PM, call 214-356-0352, or email [email protected] and I can help you out:thumbsup:


----------



## LitoHHH1

Wat is the fee for the Hoppers


----------



## gema68

2. MORE WEEKS UNIDOS LOS ANGELES ROLLING DEEP :worship:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Gettin the Eazy E trey ready for the show :nicoderm: TTMFT FOR THE Show AND PEOPLES CHOICE uffin:


----------



## RIDES3

:thumbsup:


People's Choice said:


> If you have any questions about your confirmation either PM, call 214-356-0352, or email [email protected] and I can help you out:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

LitoHHH1 said:


> Wat is the fee for the Hoppers


65.00


----------



## People's Choice

HD-JESSE said:


> What about electricity how is that going to work out with the convention center? Do you know the fees?


Hopefully today I will know something:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

People's Choice said:


> If you have any questions about your confirmation either PM, call 214-356-0352, or email [email protected] and I can help you out:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## screwed up loco

any word on music artists performing and preparties the night before?


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> any word on music artists performing and preparties the night before?


This year we going with Tierra and Brenton Wood and have no idea about any pre-show party:dunno:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> This year we going with Tierra and Brenton Wood and have no idea about any pre-show party:dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## droppedltd

any word on trailer parking


----------



## OG 61




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

People's Choice said:


> 65.00


60 and some carne asada tacos & a diet coke.!


----------



## rolldawg213

hno:almost time


----------



## People's Choice

droppedltd said:


> any word on trailer parking


We are talking to the convention center and we are trying our best to get it as low as we can for everybody so hopefully I will find out something soon and when I do I will post it ASAP:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

If you need any info about confirmations please just call me at 214-356-0352 and ask for Tim:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

less than 2 weeks TTMFT


----------



## MEXICA

OG 61 said:


>


ttt


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE L,A WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SHOELACES

People's Choice said:


> If you need any info please just call me at 214-356-0352 and ask for Tim:thumbsup:


uffin:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## LoOpY

LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT LA FAMILIA TORRES EMPIRE :thumbsup::biggrin: TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Does anybody have the guys number from torres empire that goes to the shows with his vender booth


----------



## People's Choice

SHOELACES said:


> uffin:


WHAT UP!!!!!!


----------



## People's Choice

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Does anybody have the guys number from torres empire that goes to the shows with his vender booth


His name is James 213-884-6939


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Thanks bro


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Bump


----------



## People's Choice

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Thanks bro


GOTCHA:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*LA GENTE C.C. WILL BE THERE*:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

WHATS DA HOP CHECK IN TIME AND HOW MUCH;;AND HOW MUCH CASH 1ST PLACE DPR


----------



## Maximus1959

Driving down from Seattle. Any way I can purchase a couple of wrist bands prior to leaving? I am sure the line is going to be super looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong the day of the show.


----------



## blue jay

Can someone please tell me who to contact for confirmation.ive call a guy named tim.and he has no idea why i keep calling him..we pre reg about 3 months ago...any info please..thanks


----------



## blue jay

blue jay said:


> Can someone please tell me who to contact for confirmation.ive call a guy named tim.and he has no idea why i keep calling him..we pre reg about 3 months ago...any info please..thanks


Ok i finaly got ahold of tim..thanks..good lookin out..its on and crackin.see you all there


----------



## Johnny562

How much for wristbands Friday/Saturday?


----------



## screwed up loco

Johnny562 said:


> How much for wristbands Friday/Saturday?


x2

I'd like to buy one if I could. I'm not far from the conv ctr so I can roll there during the setup no problem. I just need one


----------



## People's Choice

Wristbands will be sold for a HOT 20 Friday and Saturday:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> Wristbands will be sold for a HOT 20 Friday and Saturday:thumbsup:


thanks. just go to the booth selling them during setup like at the lrm shows?


----------



## MUFASA

Ummmmmm, can I still hop ? Tim dq'd me like 6x already :yessad:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin:


----------



## DETONATER

:run:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> thanks. just go to the booth selling them during setup like at the lrm shows?


Yep yep:yes:


----------



## People's Choice

MUFASA said:


> Ummmmmm, can I still hop ? Tim dq'd me like 6x already :yessad:


You still in :h5:


----------



## screwed up loco

will there be a beer garden/alcohol sales? :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Hope you guys can add the midniters to the list of performers. I know they perform at the Santa Fe Springs swapmeet all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66

Thanks for the confirmation and the info Tim.....TORRES EMPIRE IS ON TOP OF THINGS!!! GREAT JOB!...:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

premier66 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation and the info Tim.....TORRES EMPIRE IS ON TOP OF THINGS!!! GREAT JOB!...:thumbsup:


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> will there be a beer garden/alcohol sales? :cheesy:


Sorry bro not this time:nosad:


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> Sorry bro not this time:nosad:


all good. i'll save that for the parking lot before I go in


----------



## 62ssrag

Where the presale tickets being sold in OC


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

How much will the tickets cost the day of the show?


----------



## People's Choice

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much will the tickets cost the day of the show?


25.00


----------



## drasticbean

Dam. I'm going to miss out on this one. 
It's to close to Vegas for me.


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

People's Choice said:


> 25.00


Cool thanks. 

Looking forward to this show.


----------



## premier66

drasticbean said:


> Dam. I'm going to miss out on this one.
> It's to close to Vegas for me.


The LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW Sept 2, 2012 IS the Show not to miss...... GOT TORRES EMPIRE??? THE CITY OF ANGELS SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Heard a commercial for this on 93.5 Kday


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## Barba

premier66 said:


> The LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW Sept 2, 2012 IS the Show not to miss...... GOT TORRES EMPIRE??? THE CITY OF ANGELS SUPER SHOW!!!


RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Barba said:


> RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


X64


----------



## premier66

Barba said:


> RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Barba said:


> RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


X59 last year I went to both LA and Vegas and I thought hands down the LA one was better and it's only 5 mins right around the corner from my house just cross the la river bridge and there u are


----------



## People's Choice

drasticbean said:


> Dam. I'm going to miss out on this one.
> It's to close to Vegas for me.


DAMN HOMIE


----------



## 13OZKAR

premier66 said:


> The LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW Sept 2, 2012 IS the Show not to miss...... GOT TORRES EMPIRE??? THE CITY OF ANGELS SUPER SHOW!!!


:thumbsup:... BEST SHOW, BETTER THAN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

Barba said:


> RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

"LOS ANGELES SUPER CUSTOM LOWRIDER CARSHOW"


----------



## INKEDUP

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt............We'll be there.


DAMN NOW THTS A TRIP!......

IS THERE STILL SPACE FOR UNPREREG??


----------



## azteca de oro

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

INKEDUP said:


> DAMN NOW THTS A TRIP!......
> 
> IS THERE STILL SPACE FOR UNPREREG??


YEP YEP:yes:


----------



## Johnny562

Barba said:


> RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


QUOTE OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## People's Choice

Johnny562 said:


> QUOTE OF THE YEAR!!!


WOW:h5:!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

screwed up loco said:


>


Sorry .....!!


----------



## drasticbean

Barba said:


> RIchard, you are so rite!!!Bean youre missin out on the main course!!! Vegas is just an apetizer now!!!!! The super Show Came back to The CIty Of Angels.....Havent you heard!!!!!


Bro. I'm hearing it's the place to be. 
But my trips to Cali is about 500-700 While you guys live a few miles away. 
Why did it have to be so close to the date of the super show. 
I can't do both show a month apart from each other. 

This suck.


----------



## Junior LOC

drasticbean said:


> Bro. I'm hearing it's the place to be.
> But my trips to Cali is about 500-700 While you guys live a few miles away.
> Why did it have to be so close to the date of the super show.
> I can't do both show a month apart from each other.
> 
> This suck.


Don't even stress off it Bro. 

If I'm not mistaken you were here last year...

Vegas Supershow is dope plus you get to party in Vegas while your out there...Just do yourself Homie.


----------



## OG 61

How many wrist bands do you get with the pre reg?


----------



## sassoaz

Last year's show was really good car wise, hopefully this year's show will be the same or better.Hope there will be eye candy this year because last year the tubbies were out in force.


----------



## Wife-E

And the countdown begins..... Can't wait!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTMFT for the best show of the year right here


----------



## People's Choice

OG 61 said:


> How many wrist bands do you get with the pre reg?


2 wristbands:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## People's Choice

sassoaz said:


> Last year's show was really good car wise, hopefully this year's show will be the same or better.Hope there will be eye candy this year because last year the tubbies were out in force.


MORE TO LOVE:fool2:


----------



## Johnny562

People's Choice said:


> 2 wristbands:thumbsup:


Driver + 2 wristbands, right?


----------



## 76 Glass

Does anyone have any info on some rooms close bye?


----------



## screwed up loco

76 Glass said:


> Does anyone have any info on some rooms close bye?


booking.com always has good deals. 

the Marriott at LA Live is rite across the street from the show but prolly cost a grip


----------



## People's Choice

Johnny562 said:


> Driver + 2 wristbands, right?


That's 3 not 2


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

So can people move in on Sunday morning ??


----------



## People's Choice

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> So can people move in on Sunday morning ??


No cause they will be judging Saturday night


----------



## Johnny562

People's Choice said:


> That's 3 not 2


ok, so really just one 'extra'


----------



## ed1983

sassoaz said:


> Last year's show was really good car wise, hopefully this year's show will be the same or better.Hope there will be eye candy this year because last year the tubbies were out in force.


x1983 thought la had bomb bitches


----------



## JDIECAST

*TORRES EMPIRE SUPERSHOW THIS SUNDAY SEPT 2nd*

THIS COMING SUNDAY SEPT2nd WILL BE THEE ONE AND ONLY BIGGEST SHOWS IN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA HISTORY WILL BE MADE NOTHING CAN TOP THIS SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER CARS CLASSIC CARS MOTORCYLCES YOU NAME IT IF ITS ON WHEELS BRING IT JOIN US FOR A FULL DAY OF EXCIEMENT BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY EVERYBODY IS WELCOME EVEN THEE KIDS WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ON BEHALF OF THEE TORRES EMPIRE FAMLIY THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT DONT MIS OUT ON THIS DAY OF HISTORY BEING MADE THANK YOU SAM COOKIE TIM AND STAFF FOR MAKING THIS DAY HAPPEN


----------



## 76 Glass

screwed up loco said:


> booking.com always has good deals.
> 
> the Marriott at LA Live is rite across the street from the show but prolly cost a grip


Thanks, maybe I'll just sleep in the truck...


----------



## People's Choice

JDIECAST said:


> THIS COMING SUNDAY SEPT2nd WILL BE THEE ONE AND ONLY BIGGEST SHOWS IN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA HISTORY WILL BE MADE NOTHING CAN TOP THIS SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER CARS CLASSIC CARS MOTORCYLCES YOU NAME IT IF ITS ON WHEELS BRING IT JOIN US FOR A FULL DAY OF EXCIEMENT BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY EVERYBODY IS WELCOME EVEN THEE KIDS WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ON BEHALF OF THEE TORRES EMPIRE FAMLIY THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT DONT MIS OUT ON THIS DAY OF HISTORY BEING MADE THANK YOU SAM COOKIE TIM AND STAFF FOR MAKING THIS DAY HAPPEN


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

TTMFT


----------



## 76 Glass

JDIECAST said:


> THIS COMING SUNDAY SEPT2nd WILL BE THEE ONE AND ONLY BIGGEST SHOWS IN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA HISTORY WILL BE MADE NOTHING CAN TOP THIS SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER CARS CLASSIC CARS MOTORCYLCES YOU NAME IT IF ITS ON WHEELS BRING IT JOIN US FOR A FULL DAY OF EXCIEMENT BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY EVERYBODY IS WELCOME EVEN THEE KIDS WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ON BEHALF OF THEE TORRES EMPIRE FAMLIY THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT DONT MIS OUT ON THIS DAY OF HISTORY BEING MADE THANK YOU SAM COOKIE TIM AND STAFF FOR MAKING THIS DAY HAPPEN


Have you found a 76 caprice classic???


----------



## screwed up loco

Lets make sure these knuckleheads know what time it is on sunday. as og's we should let these youngsters know that events like this are a PRIVILEGE and can be taken away from us at the snap of a finger by the powers that be, so act accordingly. leave all the bs at the door, especially with all the women and children that will be in attendance. I hope I don't see the same foolishness like I did at the DUB show yesterday :nosad:


----------



## BIG AL 310

sup with the pre reg they already went out ,,,


----------



## blue jay

Was just wondering if everything is good concidering all the bs that went down at the dub show..???


----------



## Johnny562

screwed up loco said:


> Lets make sure these knuckleheads know what time it is on sunday. as og's we should let these youngsters know that events like this are a PRIVILEGE and can be taken away from us at the snap of a finger by the powers that be, so act accordingly. leave all the bs at the door, especially with all the women and children that will be in attendance. I hope I don't see the same foolishness like I did at the DUB show yesterday :nosad:


Chisme, bro!!! What went down?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Johnny562 said:


> Chisme, bro!!! What went down?


Heard a shooting happened


----------



## sassoaz

ed1983 said:


> x1983 thought la had bomb bitches


Not at the show, all the eye candy was at the X games and at the Marriot next door.


----------



## INKEDUP

WUT TIME IS THE MOVE-IN ON SATURDAY?


----------



## People's Choice

INKEDUP said:


> WUT TIME IS THE MOVE-IN ON SATURDAY?


7am-7pm:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

screwed up loco said:


> Lets make sure these knuckleheads know what time it is on sunday. as og's we should let these youngsters know that events like this are a PRIVILEGE and can be taken away from us at the snap of a finger by the powers that be, so act accordingly. leave all the bs at the door, especially with all the women and children that will be in attendance. I hope I don't see the same foolishness like I did at the DUB show yesterday :nosad:


On the real THIS SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED!!!!!! We will have extra security there, but you are right it can get taken away from us quickly and please in order for us to come back next year we all have to be on our best behavior cause they are watching us, so lets prove everybody wrong by showing them that we are not like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay

People's Choice said:


> On the real THIS SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED!!!!!! We will have extra security there, but you are right it can get taken away from us quickly and please in order for us to come back next year we all have to be on our best behavior cause they are watching us, so lets prove everybody wrong by showing them that we are not like that.:thumbsup:


cool... TRADITION SO*CAL will be there.. TTT. FOR TORRES TEAM


----------



## Junior LOC

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heard a shooting happened


----------



## 76 Glass

Still looking for a reasonable room near bye.. can anyone give me so info?? Gracias!!


----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## dj short dog




----------



## 64Rag

JDIECAST said:


> THIS COMING SUNDAY SEPT2nd WILL BE THEE ONE AND ONLY BIGGEST SHOWS IN LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA HISTORY WILL BE MADE NOTHING CAN TOP THIS SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT THE LOWRIDER CARS CLASSIC CARS MOTORCYLCES YOU NAME IT IF ITS ON WHEELS BRING IT JOIN US FOR A FULL DAY OF EXCIEMENT BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY EVERYBODY IS WELCOME EVEN THEE KIDS WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME YOU DONT WANT TO BE LEFT OUT ON BEHALF OF THEE TORRES EMPIRE FAMLIY THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT DONT MIS OUT ON THIS DAY OF HISTORY BEING MADE THANK YOU SAM COOKIE TIM AND STAFF FOR MAKING THIS DAY HAPPEN




I guess you really don't them to well. People know who really got this show started last year and did all the work. They should take care of their people like they said they were going to, rather then burning their bridges.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

76 Glass said:


> Still looking for a reasonable room near bye.. can anyone give me so info?? Gracias!!


should look around hollywood its about 7 min away


----------



## Johnny562

76 Glass said:


> Still looking for a reasonable room near bye.. can anyone give me so info?? Gracias!!


Thats tough. Downtown L.A. has some pricey hotels. Your best bet is probably the Commerce Casino which is about 9mi east of the Convention Center.


----------



## MEXICA

ARE THEY GONA BE SELLING WRIST BANDS THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW ???? HOW MUCH NEED A FEW


----------



## LitoHHH1

TTT


----------



## People's Choice

MEXICA said:


> ARE THEY GONA BE SELLING WRIST BANDS THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOW ???? HOW MUCH NEED A FEW


Friday and Saturday for 20.00 each


----------



## LitoHHH1

How many wrist brand come with the Hoppers


----------



## Junior LOC

LitoHHH1 said:


> How many wrist brand come with the Hoppers


Good Question Litto!??


----------



## DELEGATION AZ

What's the rules for the hop?


----------



## 76 Glass

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> should look around hollywood its about 7 min away


Thanks bro..


----------



## 76 Glass

Johnny562 said:


> Thats tough. Downtown L.A. has some pricey hotels. Your best bet is probably the Commerce Casino which is about 9mi east of the Convention Center.


Thanks bro


----------



## People's Choice

LitoHHH1 said:


> How many wrist brand come with the Hoppers


2 :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831

How much is it for kids?


----------



## Blue94cady

POISON 831 said:


> How much is it for kids?


10 and yunger r free i think


----------



## screwed up loco

76 Glass said:


> Thanks bro


BLVD Hotel and Spa in Studio City looks pretty bomb. Its right by Universal Studios. Do a search on booking.com for Studio City, CA and it should pop up. They got a few rooms left for less than $100 a night :wow:


----------



## VALLEJO707

People's Choice said:


> Friday and Saturday for 20.00 each


Who and where are they gonna be selling the wristbands? I need three.


----------



## King Of Rimz

How much are wristbands?


----------



## rudster

Well Tim the time is finally around the corner. It's been good dealing with you. We the Groupe will see you Friday. This is gonna be the show to be at.


----------



## People's Choice

rudster said:


> Well Tim the time is finally around the corner. It's been good dealing with you. We the Groupe will see you Friday. This is gonna be the show to be at.


AWREADY PLAYA:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

King Of Rimz said:


> How much are wristbands?


The wristbands are 20 and you can get them where you register your car at:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

Blue94cady said:


> 10 and yunger r free i think


:yes:Yep Yep


----------



## King Of Rimz

People's Choice said:


> The wristbands are 20 and you can get them where you register your car at:thumbsup:


cool, thanks. see ya Friday.


----------



## OG 61

People's Choice said:


> 2 :thumbsup:


Thats 2 wrist bands plus the driver right....


----------



## Blue94cady

Nope only 2


----------



## OG 61

Blue94cady said:


> Nope only 2


dammmmm, thats for clearing it up.


----------



## JDIECAST

*TORRES EMPIRE SHOW THIS SHOW IS 5 DAYS AWAY*

THEE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW IS NOT CANCELLED SO GET READY TO COME OUT AND INJOY THE DAY WITH EVERYBODY EMILIO RIVERA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE MR CARTOON AND OTHER GUESTS THE DAY WILL BE FULL OF ENJOYMENT FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY SPECIAL KIDS AREA THIS SHOW WILL GO IN TO THEE HISTORY BOOKS ONE MORE TIME SO EVERYBODY COME AND BE PART OF THIS TORRES EMPIRE LA FAMILIA TOUR


----------



## westcoastlowrider

uffin:


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## 76 Glass

screwed up loco said:


> BLVD Hotel and Spa in Studio City looks pretty bomb. Its right by Universal Studios. Do a search on booking.com for Studio City, CA and it should pop up. They got a few rooms left for less than $100 a night :wow:


Good looking out..


----------



## 76 Glass

TTT


----------



## blue jay

Just a alil guessing.about how many cars will be at this show.and how long the line will be to get in...


----------



## Johnny562

OG 61 said:


> Thats 2 wrist bands plus the driver right....


:cheesy: That's what I thought too. I thought the driver was a 'given'.


----------



## Junior LOC

Johnny562 said:


> :cheesy: That's what I thought too. I thought the driver was a 'given'.


Honestly, that's the way it should be...especially if the Car Pre-Reg is $65 :facepalm:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Check out the latest from Movin' Violation's "Legends of the Game" series featuring Master Builder, Mike Lopez' Twilight Zone! We will be releasing the shirt this Sunday at the L.A. Supershow. Twilight Zone will be featured at our booth so stop by and check it out. Mike will also be there meeting and signing our latest Twilight Zone tee.


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

question didnt want to go look at every page how much is trailer parking ? thx cant wait for another great show.......


----------



## CPT BOY

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> question didnt want to go look at every page how much is trailer parking ? thx cant wait for another great show.......



x2


----------



## Junior LOC

Movin' Violation said:


> Check out the latest from Movin' Violation's "Legends of the Game" series featuring Master Builder, Mike Lopez' Twilight Zone! We will be releasing the shirt this Sunday at the L.A. Supershow. Twilight Zone will be featured at our booth so stop by and check it out. Mike will also be there meeting and signing our latest Twilight Zone tee.


Dope Design!!!

Keep up the good work M.V.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## HD-JESSE

Electricity cost? Availability?


----------



## People's Choice

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> question didnt want to go look at every page how much is trailer parking ? thx cant wait for another great show.......


A hot 50


----------



## Johnny562

CPT BOY said:


> x2


George... Drive the MoFo!!!


----------



## IMPALASOCAL

What time do the doors open


----------



## Junior LOC

IMPALASOCAL said:


> What time do the doors open


Car Roll-In is Saturday Sept. 1st from 7am-7pm

Show is on Sunday Sept. 2nd from 11am-6pm


----------



## groovin ruben

Are tickets availabe online or just at the door?


----------



## westcoastlowrider

A couple days away TMFT


----------



## People's Choice

groovin ruben said:


> Are tickets availabe online or just at the door?


Online till Saturday night and at the door Sunday


----------



## 76 Glass

AZTEC IMAGE cc will be in the House...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

Did this show sell out yet or is there still room for any un-pre reg's???


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT.....CAN'T WAIT TILL FRIDAY...


----------



## 96tein

MAJESTICS~J~ said:


> Did this show sell out yet or is there still room for any un-pre reg's???


I talked to tim yesterday evening an he said there was still room available.. I hope there is still when I get there myself.


----------



## IMPALLAC

Electricity cost?? Availability??


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:drama:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt............We'll be there.


coast 2 coast


----------



## groovin ruben

People's Choice said:


> Online till Saturday night and at the door Sunday


:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

can you go in and out with the wristbands?


----------



## droppedltd

IIMPALAA said:


> ttt............We'll be there.


you bringing the ride?


----------



## droppedltd

how much is trailer parking per day?


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Is there still room for lowrider bikes ?


----------



## chicanito

I Thod that we can go in on Friday and leave the cars inside and Saturday we go and clean them, that's what Torres told me on the best of friends show.


----------



## Junior LOC

screwed up loco said:


> can you go in and out with the wristbands?


Good question Homie!? :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice

Junior LOC said:


> Good question Homie!? :dunno:


The people buying the tickets pay CANNOT go in or out but if you get an exhibitor wristband them you can


----------



## screwed up loco

People's Choice said:


> The people buying the tickets pay CANNOT go in or out but if you get an exhibitor wristband them you can


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

People's Choice said:


> The people buying the tickets pay CANNOT go in or out but if you get an exhibitor wristband them you can


Thanks for answering that!

:thumbsup:

Also-what Color are the Wristbands?? Do they have any type of Torres Empire Logo on them?

The reason I ask is because last year people were selling some right outside the event and I want to make sure none of us fall victims to a SCAM and get jacked for our money by buying Fake Wristbands.

This information would be Very Helpful!!!


----------



## STYLECC61

WHAT TIME CAN EXHIBITORS GET IN THE SHOW ON SUNDAY? I WOULD LIKE TO BEAT THE CROWDS AND MAKE SURE THE CAR IS CLEAN AND READY FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

we can take our cars in manana(friday) at 2pm right??? Im hearing from some people that move in time is saturday only???? i thought it was friday and saturday.


----------



## USMC59

westcoastlowrider said:


> we can take our cars in manana(friday) at 2pm right??? Im hearing from some people that move in time is saturday only???? i thought it was friday and saturday.


Yup, tomorrow is the day! I talked to Tim earlier on the phone. So tomorrow, Friday, is roll in and setup.


----------



## USMC59

Superiors OC will be there!


----------



## OG 61

What time can we walk in Sunday to whip down and do final prep?


----------



## jojo67

TTT


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Can anybody buy the wrist bands ? And when will they start selling them , Saturday?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

19BELAIR57 said:


> Can anybody buy the wrist bands ? And when will they start selling them , Saturday?


I will have a extra wrist band on Saturday


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*JUST A FEW HRS AWAY FROM ROLL IN GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## CREEPIN

STEVE DEMAN WANTS TO MEET AND GREET YOU AT THE LA SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND. 

COME BY THE BOOTH AND VISIT. NEW MEXICO, TEXAS, COLORADO AND OKLAHOMA VISITORS WELCOMED. FIRST VISITOR FROM EACH STATE GETS A FREE STEVE DEMAN SHIRT. 

NEW SHOP IN NEW MEXICO.










SPECIAL PRICE ON 59 - 58 IMPALAS


----------



## DIPN714

will be in da house;;what time da hoppers got to be there by


----------



## Mr Impala

DIPN714 said:


> will be in da house;;what time da hoppers got to be there by


can that elco beatthat SP truck from HI LOW?


----------



## Mr Impala

CREEPIN said:


> STEVE DEMAN WANTS TO MEET AND GREET YOU AT THE LA SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> COME BY THE BOOTH AND VISIT. NEW MEXICO, TEXAS, COLORADO AND OKLAHOMA VISITORS WELCOMED. FIRST VISITOR FROM EACH STATE GETS A FREE STEVE DEMAN SHIRT.
> 
> NEW SHOP IN NEW MEXICO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL PRICE ON 59 - 58 IMPALAS


damn you guys could have brought 63 down! Im still trying to get a shipper!


----------



## MIRACLE

WHERES ALL THE PICS, I KNOW THERES PEOPLE LINED UP ALREADY...


----------



## screwed up loco

gonna roll by tonight to buy my wristbands :cheesy:


----------



## VALLEJO707




----------



## VALLEJO707




----------



## ciscosfc

Seen a few trailers on the freeway heading out here. I just checked into my hotel. Gonna do the Disneyland thing with the family tonight and tomorrow then Showtime on SUNDAY!!! SHHHHAAAAAOOOOO!!!


----------



## rlowrod

Majestics So Cal Rollin in see you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> I will have a extra wrist band on Saturday


I need two wrist bands , trying to get them tomorrow morning if possilbe .
Will they be for sale tomorrow ? And where ?


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

19BELAIR57 said:


> I need two wrist bands , trying to get them tomorrow morning if possilbe .
> Will they be for sale tomorrow ? And where ?


I think so but in case they don't I have an extra one


----------



## INKEDUP

WHAT TIME IS ROLL-IN TOMORROW???


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

19BELAIR57 said:


> I need two wrist bands , trying to get them tomorrow morning if possilbe .
> Will they be for sale tomorrow ? And where ?


I think so but in case they don't I have an extra one


----------



## Los 210




----------



## schaefer 64 59




----------



## Smokes999

file://localhost/Users/techniquescc/Desktop/IMG_2543.MOV


----------



## blue jay

Hows the line to get in in the morning looking right now..anybody already there in line


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 17 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 7 guests)
Junior LOC Blue_moon69 cafeconlechedjs Gabino Barrera natedogg84 King Of Rimz tricksterjho bigjoe82 EL CAPRICE RIDA


----------



## Junior LOC

INKEDUP said:


> WHAT TIME IS ROLL-IN TOMORROW???


Saturday 9/1 from 7am-7pm


----------



## INKEDUP

Junior LOC said:


> Saturday 9/1 from 7am-7pm


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

IMPALLAC said:


> Electricity cost?? Availability??


$130


----------



## DREAM ON

FROM TODAY'S MOVE IN............


----------



## RUFFCUTT

DAMN,CAMERA QUALITY AINT AS GOOD AS DREAM ON's PHOTOS,BUT HERES MORE APPETIZER's FROM 2DAYS MOVE IN'S.ENJOY :thumbsup:....


----------



## RUFFCUTT




----------



## pancho1969

Looks like its gonna be another great show!! Keeps the pics comin


----------



## RUFFCUTT

THATS ALL 4 2NIGHTERS FOLKS


----------



## 96tein

im here now waiting to roll in, there are a few cars ahead of me from TRADITION CC....


----------



## IMPALLAC

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> $130


Damn


----------



## blue jay

96tein said:


> im here now waiting to roll in, there are a few cars ahead of me from TRADITION CC....


WE HERE..LETS GET THE PARTY CRACKINNNNN...ITS A TRADITION...


----------



## drasticbean

This sucks. I'm going to miss out. Dam it ....


----------



## drasticbean

Everyone take Tons of pics


----------



## OG 61

Here we go ........ :sprint:


----------



## 76 Glass

AZTEC IMAGE cc in da house...


----------



## low4life.toyo

Im fuckin pissed Im not in LA:banghead:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Be there in a few hours, can't wait...


----------



## CREEPIN

Super nice Job on the 65 CPT IMPERIALS LA!


----------



## CREEPIN

BIG THANKS TO SAM TORRES FOR MAKING THIS SHOW POSSIBLE. MUST SEE EVENT!:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN

58 IMPALA RAG TOP


----------



## Junior LOC

CREEPIN said:


> BIG THANKS TO SAM TORRES FOR MAKING THIS SHOW POSSIBLE. MUST SEE EVENT!:thumbsup:


X64

Can't wait until tomorrow for Showtime. :boink:


----------



## CREEPIN




----------



## CREEPIN




----------



## CREEPIN

LOTS OF SUPER NICE BOMBS AT THE SHOW.


----------



## CREEPIN




----------



## ANTDOGG

How much for kids? And what. Time does the show start


----------



## johnnie65

So far w/pics looks like a bad ass show! I guess no under constrution cars or category here! Lol.


----------



## nobueno

Show is going to be a good one again this year! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

I should have made it. 
Next year for sure.


----------



## vjo70764

Looks like It's going to be a bad show


----------



## RUFFCUTT




----------



## Junior LOC

ANTDOGG said:


> How much for kids? And what. Time does the show start


Kids 10 and under are FREE

Showtime on Sunday is from 11am-6pm


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Seen the cars this year and the display and looks like this year is gonna be better than last years, big thanks to Tim Torres :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## screwed up loco

was too tired to go last night. hopefully I can still buy wristbands there today.


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

screwed up loco said:


> was too tired to go last night. hopefully I can still buy wristbands there today.


Hit me up if they sell out I have an extra one


----------



## BEARFACE

CITYLIFE in the house lots of very nice cars rolling in this morning


----------



## Junior LOC

Thread Information
There are currently 30 users browsing this thread. (13 members and 17 guests)
Junior LOC RIDES3 :wave: peewee+ :wave: Twisted Dreamz_OC boy.elusive RamonF 454SSallday screwed up loco pimp slap low'n slow MANUELITO619

One Life CC 818 & 805 will be mobbing to this show tomorrow!

See everyone out there


----------



## screwed up loco

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Hit me up if they sell out I have an extra one


coo!


----------



## chingon68mex

can someone please post the convention center adress zip code and all??


----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> can someone please post the convention center adress zip code and all??


And after that, post where u will be, k thx


----------



## chingon68mex

MUFASA said:


> And after that, post where u will be, k thx




hno:,,,


----------



## chingon68mex

I'm like 9 hours away and I'm still at work, just doing some calculations on time and chit,,


----------



## screwed up loco

chingon68mex said:


> I'm like 9 hours away and I'm still at work, just doing some calculations on time and chit,,


prepare to grab your ankles. im comin for ya!


----------



## KLIQUE64

chingon68mex said:


> can someone please post the convention center adress zip code and all??



Address: 1201 South Figueroa Street, Los Angeles, CA 90015

:scrutinize:


----------



## drasticbean

I will say it again. 
I'm pissed I didn't make it.


----------



## cadilinc




----------



## LAHABORAREA64

BEST MOVE IN EVER :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

on my way!


----------



## Amahury760

cadilinc said:


> View attachment 534286


Congratulations on making it. Caddy looks good bro. Have a good time out there.


----------



## DRUID

So Strictly Business vs El Rey...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

is there two floors now? or just one?


----------



## drasticbean

I want to thank the guys that took the few pics


----------



## chevy15021

Take them where?


----------



## USMC59

Just a quick video from earlier today.


----------



## B Town Fernie

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is there two floors now? or just one?


X2


----------



## USMC59

B Town Fernie said:


> X2


It's only 1


----------



## drasticbean

chevy15021 said:


> Take them where?


Fixed. Lol


----------



## USMC59

Booty Shot.


----------



## screwed up loco

got my wristband. lookin good out there. ready for tomorrow :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

More pics please


----------



## screwed up loco

drasticbean said:


> More pics please


I woulda snapped a couple but the stupid security guard kicked me out :rofl:


----------



## RI82REGAL

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> is there two floors now? or just one?


ITS ONE FLOOR THEY JUST OPENED UP THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## davidm63

On my way , just passing bakersfield


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

RUFFCUTT said:


> DAMN,CAMERA QUALITY AINT AS GOOD AS DREAM ON's PHOTOS,BUT HERES MORE APPETIZER's FROM 2DAYS MOVE IN'S.ENJOY :thumbsup:....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein

A few more.... Cell pics dont work well indoors


----------



## CREEPIN

Hands down.... the best show ever been to! Everybody is a Winner here..:worship:


----------



## JOHN818

Just left the convention center.... Lots of bad ass rides!!!


----------



## drasticbean

JOHN818 said:


> Just left the convention center.... Lots of bad ass rides!!!


And where are your pics


----------



## screwed up loco

damn Bean is droolin over this show already. he gonna be glued to this site all day long tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## DKM ATX

I wish bean was their, he would have posted 100 pic already


----------



## screwed up loco

:yes:


----------



## oneofakind

Does anybody know what time doors open tomorrow if you have wristbands..thanks in advance


----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> hno:,,,


:yes:


----------



## rudster

Best move in ever. we put 75 cars in the building in under an hour. Sam Torres and tim deserve major props. Alot of nice cars and some serious organization by Torres empire.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

rudster said:


> Best move in ever. we put 75 cars in the building in under an hour. Sam Torres and tim deserve major props. Alot of nice cars and some serious organization by Torres empire.


Agreed! Fast move-in, and very well organized. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

yea looked fast to me. got there at 3 and all the cars were in already :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## BIG LOUU

rudster said:


> Best move in ever. we put 75 cars in the building in under an hour. Sam Torres and tim deserve major props. Alot of nice cars and some serious organization by Torres empire.


NOT BAD AT ALL GREAT JOB TORRES AMPIRE :worship:THANKS SAM AND THE REST OF THE CREW


----------



## DriveBye213

:thumbsup:


----------



## wezzie83

DKM ATX said:


> I wish bean was their, he would have posted 100 pic already


HELL YA BEAN THA MAN!!!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Good organization with the bikes props to Sam and the rest of Torres empire


----------



## OMAR TRECE

_*LOADING PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Members64

I NEED A COUPLE OF WRISTBANDS HIT ME UP IF SOMEBODY HAS ANY EXTRAS


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Members64 said:


> I NEED A COUPLE OF WRISTBANDS HIT ME UP IF SOMEBODY HAS ANY EXTRAS


I have an extra one bro


----------



## DETONATER

I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight.. waiting for the morning doors to open...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

DETONATER said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight.. waiting for the morning doors to open...


Me to bro


----------



## Smokes999




----------



## Richiecool69elka

Looking Good..:thumbsup:..Nobody Does It Like LA,CALIFAS...:nicoderm:


----------



## drasticbean

DKM ATX said:


> I wish bean was their, he would have posted 100 pic already


Yes I would have. !!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

wezzie83 said:


> HELL YA BEAN THA MAN!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## screwed up loco

my peeps on facebook goin nuts over the pics in here that I reposted. gonna be crazy tomorrow.


----------



## IMPALLAC

oneofakind said:


> Does anybody know what time doors open tomorrow if you have wristbands..thanks in advance


X2


----------



## screwed up loco

I'm sure they'll be plenty of peeps outside selling wristbands. happens at every big show.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## wezzie83

drasticbean said:


> Thanks.


YUP ALL GONNA PITCH IN AND FLY YOU TO ALL THE SHOWES!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## Rag Ryda

JOHN818 said:


> Just left the convention center.... Lots of bad ass rides!!!


yessirr!! that bad ass 63 of yours is definitely one of 'em...:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


2 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


3 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


4 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


5 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## OMAR TRECE

6 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

7 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

8 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Maximus1959

DRUID said:


> So Strictly Business vs El Rey...


The owner of Strickly Business is a judge for the show. SB is retired and shows exibition.


----------



## Maximus1959

My top 3 favorites...

El REY 63' Impala Rag Elite CC
LPRUCHO 68' Impala Uniques CC
Cruel Intentions 65' Impala Rag Imperials CC



65'


----------



## Junior LOC

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 534450
> View attachment 534453
> View attachment 534454





66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 534455
> View attachment 534456
> View attachment 534457


Nice Pics Cookie-See you tomorrow at the show eCe.


----------



## Junior LOC

DREAM ON said:


>


What up Tony-thanks for all those dope ass pictures you have been uploading for us to see of the Pre-Show/Setup process.

See you tomorrow at the show eCe.

TTMFT FOR THE BIG 818 and Torres Empire La Familia L.A. Supershow!!


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 29 users browsing this thread. (6 members and :wave: 23 guests)
Junior LOC Blue_moon69 CAJIGAS 58 mr.aleman bigjoe62

Alot of Guests in this MOFO. :rofl:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

DREAM ON said:


>


Nice pics


----------



## DREAM ON

Junior LOC said:


> What up Tony-thanks for all those dope ass pictures you have been uploading for us to see of the Pre-Show/Setup process.
> 
> See you tomorrow at the show eCe.
> 
> TTMFT FOR THE BIG 818 and Torres Empire La Familia L.A. Supershow!!


THANKS DE NADA! See you tomorrrow!


----------



## DREAM ON

SouthSideCustoms said:


> Nice pics


Gracias!


----------



## BIGTITO64

Looks like a bad Ass show


----------



## rollindeep408

Wow some of the sickest rides I've ever seen all in these pics I would hate to judge they all fuckin sick love the teal 55 rag


----------



## OMAR TRECE

9 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


10 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


11 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


12 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


13 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX15 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX16 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX17 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX18 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX19 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX20 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX21 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX22 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX23 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX24 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX25 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX26 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


*One if not the best Show iv'e ever been to! all we are missing is all the Lifestyle Fleet but the Lifestyle car that are there were enuf for my fix HAHAHAHA Fuckn amazing job Sam and all the Staff good work also Bird-and crew - DreamOn-Jae and Steph Bueno-MadMethodDesign-Let show the word how we roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Peace OmarTrece aka FamiliaGrafix Damn 3:10am im to pumped for later today i need a 5hr fix right about Noon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## OMAR TRECE

FAMILIAGRAFIX27 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX29 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX30 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX31 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX32 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX33 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX34 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX35 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX36 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX38 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX39 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

Thank you all for showing me what I missed. 
Look like a bad ass show.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

drasticbean said:


> Thank you all for showing me what I missed.
> Look like a bad ass show.


x2 :banghead:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

good thing i remembered on my way:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

MORE PICS PLEASE?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

stacklifehydraulics said:


> We are. Adding a super street. Class!
> 
> 28" lockup
> 10 batteries
> 13" tires


----------



## sikonenine

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


 Nice pics mario... Looking Good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6

drasticbean said:


> I will say it again.
> I'm pissed I didn't make it.


We'll miss you this year Homie!


----------



## drasticbean

6DEUCE6 said:


> We'll miss you this year Homie!


I feel missed ...!!!!!!!


----------



## HATE ME

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> _TOWER OF POWER IS ALWAYS A SITE TO SEE, TAKING IT WAAAYYY BACK TO THE OL SKOOOO,,_
> View attachment 534445


----------



## johnnie65

Thanks for all who are posting pics!


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*Damnit Wish I Was There, Missing A Good One, Ill Be There Next Year For Sure...

Post Them Pics Jente...*_


----------



## aztec1

I just left the show and man if u didnt make it u missed out on a great show .... Bad ass rides


----------



## 19BELAIR57

Good show , time to run to work now !


----------



## MR.59

aztec1 said:


> I just left the show and man if u didnt make it u missed out on a great show .... Bad ass rides


x2!
i realized forgot my camera when i got there!
but just imagine a large room filled with some of the nicest lowriders you can think of seeing in 1 day! 
loads of real nice cars!!!


----------



## BULLY

HATE ME said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> 
> _TOWER OF POWER IS ALWAYS A SITE TO SEE, TAKING IT WAAAYYY BACK TO THE OL SKOOOO,,_
> View attachment 534445
> 
> 
> 
> that'srite and its flying the og classics plaque
Click to expand...


----------



## DKM ATX

Where is the pics:dunno:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

BULLY said:


> HATE ME said:
> 
> 
> 
> that'srite and its flying the og classics plaque
> 
> 
> 
> x64
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

CREEPIN said:


>


 :fool2: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## drasticbean

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


>


Beautiful. !!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## groovin ruben

Here you go enjoy


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## TRY ME

groovin ruben said:


> Here you go enjoy
> View attachment 534712
> View attachment 534713
> View attachment 534714
> View attachment 534715



Badass


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## groovin ruben

Damn taking a longtime to upload one file. Gonna put pics in a photobucket folder got over 300 so when there done will post


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## DKM ATX

groovin ruben said:


> Damn taking a longtime to upload one file. Gonna put pics in a photobucket folder got over 300 so when there done will post


Thanks in advance


----------



## drasticbean

How was the show ???


----------



## DKM ATX

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


>


Clean


----------



## Mr.X

DAMN!! 

THEM be killing it with that 65 hno:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## DrasticNYC

Great show!


----------



## groovin ruben

drasticbean said:


> How was the show ???


Show was real good lots of bad ass cars, not a lot of people in attendance compared to last year and no hot girls


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## switches4life

groovin ruben said:


> Here you go enjoy
> View attachment 534712
> View attachment 534713
> View attachment 534714
> View attachment 534715


 this ride has to be one of the top best


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## switches4life

DREAM ON said:


>


wow, wow, is that tower of power ??


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## regalman85

switches4life said:


> wow, wow, is that tower of power ??


NO THIS..


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## low'n slow

Hands down BEST car Show i been to this year!! hopefully ill be ready next year......MAD props to all car Clubs that showed up..........all cars were 100% quality............if u missed IT, dont NEXT year!!........Brown Effects.cc.Bakersfield was there to Support!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Nice Pics.:nicoderm:...Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## wiresandtires

x2 you should have been there Rich
your elco is just as nice.






this one of the homies rides. He made it just in time


----------



## classic53

switches4life said:


> wow, wow, is that tower of power ??


yep ACER found it a few months ago and brought it back to the club


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

classic53 said:


> yep ACER found it a few months ago and brought it back to the club


:thumbsup:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs

Good show. I'm building a 67 and got to check 
out a bunch of them plus Tierra performing is 
always a plus. Gracias


----------



## OMAR TRECE

_*Loading up tons of pics stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Mr Impala

Good show hats off to Sam an his crew, I don't get it though this was one of the baddest shows at the baddest venues and I swear I left at 1 and there was less than 10 people in line to buy tickets and 3 cars coming in as I left. Where is the support this guy has gone out of his way to build a bad ass show and no one goes! He is a businessman and if no one comes to see the bad ass cars he's not going to keep renting out the whole Los Angeles convention center!


----------



## BIG LOUU




----------



## BIG LOUU

THANK'S TORRES EMPIRE FOR A GREAT SHOW IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU SAM CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW . GREAT SHOW:worship:. SOUTHBOUND CC LOS ANGELES.


----------



## groovin ruben

http://s549.beta.photobucket.com/user/groovinruben/media/IMG_9883.jpg.html
OK CLICK THE LINK OVER 300 PICS FROM TODAY'S SHOW .


----------



## Smokes999

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


>


3rd Place street custom


----------



## ElProfeJose

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Loading up tons of pics stay tuned!!!!!!!!!!*_


No contava con tu astustia !!!! What's up player. Looks like a bad assssss show!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*BEST SHOW OF THIS YEAR CAN'T WAIT TO WORK WITH U AGAIN NEXT YR SAM AND TIM THANKS FOR EVERYTHING :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG LOUU

NOW THIS WAS A SUPERRRRRRRR SHOWWWWWW


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

BIG LOUU said:


> NOW THIS WAS A SUPERRRRRRRR SHOWWWWWW


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Omar again thanks for the pix player. They let us see what we missed out because of work in my case. TTT. 



OMAR TRECE said:


> FAMILIAGRAFIX27 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX29 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX30 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX31 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX32 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX33 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX34 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX35 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX36 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX37 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX38 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX39 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


WHATS UP PLAY BOY!!!! YOU GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!!! TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8663 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8643 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8633 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8615 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 96tein

torres empire
I dunno what to say... I had a blast at this show. One of the baddest shows I have been to so far. Well organised move in was perfect an on time awards went fast, I did not expect to take B.O.S. Bicycle thats for sure. A big thank you for having such an awesome show, first l.a. Show for me an I will deffinetly be back next year keep up the good work.. 

Congrates to all the winners as well you all had beautiful rides your pride for art of lowriding showed tramendisly. 
The guys from Tradition, good meeting yall see you in vegas..


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## Smokes999

:biggrin:3RD PLACE STREET LUXURY 




CAPRICHOSO86 said:


>


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## premier66

Mr Impala said:


> Good show hats off to Sam an his crew, I don't get it though this was one of the baddest shows at the baddest venues and I swear I left at 1 and there was less than 10 people in line to buy tickets and 3 cars coming in as I left. Where is the support this guy has gone out of his way to build a bad ass show and no one goes! He is a businessman and if no one comes to see the bad ass cars he's not going to keep renting out the whole Los Angeles convention center!


VERY WELL SAID!!!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

I know radio ads are expensive but a few on power 106 and kday would have done wonders for spectator numbers. just a thought for next year.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

screwed up loco said:


> I know radio ads are expensive but a few on power 106 and kday would have done wonders for spectator numbers. just a thought for next year.


He had it on KDAY. Power is where its at sadly, but them guys be taxin for commercials!!


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Jus saw a truck and two rides (from today's show) on the side of the 5 freeway. They were heading south, just in front of the commerece casino. 

I also saw a tow truck about to get the classic truck on to the tow truck bed. 

Hope they're all ok.


----------



## MIS HUEVOS

Who won best of show???


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## westcoastlowrider

81cutty'elite' said:


> He had it on KDAY. Power is where its at sadly, but them guys be taxin for commercials!!


Heard them on Kday and hot 92.3 this whole past week but overall a great show


----------



## chicken hawk

www.MadHopperEnt.com


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## guss68imp

BIG LOUU said:


> THANK'S TORRES EMPIRE FOR A GREAT SHOW IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU SAM CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT SHOW . GREAT SHOW:worship:. SOUTHBOUND CC LOS ANGELES.
> View attachment 534834


Orale Louie ,
Looking good ,hope u guys had a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

DREAM ON said:


>


That was One Bad Ass Rolling Chasis right there Peeps... Nice picture Tony.


----------



## MR.LAC

DREAM ON said:


>


No joke, ain't joking...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

groovin ruben said:


> Show was real good lots of bad ass cars, not a lot of people in attendance compared to last year and no hot girls


THATS SUCKS MAYBE CUZ ALOT OF PEEPS ALSO WENT ON THE 3 DAY VACATION WEEKEND?? TOO...


----------



## 909vert63

HUEY HEFNER said:


> THATS SUCKS MAYBE CUZ ALOT OF PEEPS ALSO WENT ON THE 3 DAY VACATION WEEKEND?? TOO...


NO BIG SEXXY,NO GIRLS:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

909vert63 said:


> NO BIG SEXXY,NO GIRLS:biggrin:


Only in Volos both out of the whole show..


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

I was there and a great time, got 2nd place in SUV's. I had to go up against the fullsize ones so Im cool with 2nd cause there was some bad ass ones there.


----------



## switches4life

classic53 said:


> yep ACER found it a few months ago and brought it back to the club


 MUCH, MUCH PROPS FOR MAKING THE EFFORT OF BRINGING BACK A GREAT PIECE OF LOWRIDING HISTORY


----------



## abelblack65

Tx for pics, looked like a great show wit some amazing cars!!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Great Super Show i liked it better than Vegas an closer indoors next year will be bigger and better:x:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## groovin ruben

more pics here 
http://s549.beta.photobucket.com/user/groovinruben/media/IMG_9883.jpg.html





p://s549.beta.photobucket.com/user/groovinruben/media/IMG_9883.jpg.html


----------



## CREEPIN

SAM TORRES THANKS FOR BRINGING THE LOWRIDER FAMILY TOGETHER UNDER ONE ROOF. LET THE WHOLE WORLD KNOW THE LOVE OF THE GAME. 

IF YOU MISSED THIS SHOW MAKE PLANS TO ATTEND NEXT YEAR. THIS ONE SENT A MESSAGE TO THE WORLD THAT THE RAZA WAS IN THE CASA. GREAT PEOPLE ALL THE WAY AROUND. 


A TRUE VISION OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY ENJOYING THE SHOW.


----------



## Guam707

Who took best of show?


----------



## stubborn4life




----------



## lil watcha

So was the show jus as good as last year didn't make it to this one


----------



## stubborn4life

I though I agree on it being a bad ass show, it's about promotions brother. Flyers, radio, TV,......etc. If Sam can get bigger sponsors, it would help to make the show even bigger with a lot more fans. But over all yes, Great show.


----------



## westcoastlowrider

Just a couple i took with my phone, if anyone has anymore pics of it please post them up, i didnt get a chance to take too many pictures uffin:


----------



## homie

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> I was there and a great time, got 2nd place in SUV's. I had to go up against the fullsize ones so Im cool with 2nd cause there was some bad ass ones there.


bad ass bro


----------



## groovin ruben

stubborn4life said:


> I though I agree on it being a bad ass show, it's about promotions brother. Flyers, radio, TV,......etc. If Sam can get bigger sponsors, it would help to make the show even bigger with a lot more fans. But over all yes, Great show.
> 
> Last year show was a Low Rider Magazine sanctioned event = Lot's of advertisement from the magazine. Only one I seen this year was here on LIL. Hopefully next year LRM can sponsor the show. Also this year the had all the vendors at different ends of the building. maybe next year have the lay out so the vendors in sections around the cars.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Great turn out!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


stubborn4life said:


>


----------



## westcoastlowrider

ALL THE CARS WHERE LOOKING GREAT THIS WEEKEND, I FELT LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK AT FIRST, ALMOST OVERWHELMING :run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_This show was so good we at lowriderstylecarclub.com are going to feature it this week on our website! Great job Lowrider Familia for going out and showing these firme ramflas! And big props to Torres Empire!!!! :worship:

The only Lowrider Site that updates once a week! On Wednesday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's and Car Show Flyers and much more! lowriderstylecarclub.com :thumbsup:










Car Clubs United In Unity! :h5:_


----------



## TONY MONTANA

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 535014
> 
> more pics here
> http://s549.beta.photobucket.com/user/groovinruben/media/IMG_9883.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p://s549.beta.photobucket.com/user/groovinruben/media/IMG_9883.jpg.html


thanks for sharing homie!!! bad ass pics


----------



## Junior LOC

groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 535012


:fool2:


----------



## Junior LOC

westcoastlowrider said:


> ALL THE CARS WHERE LOOKING GREAT THIS WEEKEND, I FELT LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK AT FIRST, ALMOST OVERWHELMING :run:


Hahaha! 

You got that right Homie! :yes: :run:


----------



## Junior LOC

stubborn4life said:


>


What up Stubborn-Damn homie, you do a great job with them videos eCe.

Keep up the good work LOC. :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol

move in on friday!


----------



## eric0425

GREAT SHOW...STYLISTICS HAD A GOOD TIME...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## motomike_805

show was a huge disappointment.. sorry to say it but is was not even close to last year. was expecting it to be way better then last year or at least the same but the show was a huge fail in my eyes not worth the 25$


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

PICTURES DONT DO THIS 65 JUSTICE IT CAME OUT SICK SUPER CLEAN MUCH PROPS LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup: ​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

69 IMPALAS R NOT MY YEAR BUT THIS 69 WAS DOING IT BIG LOOKING GOOD VERY NICE :thumbsup:​


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## xavierthexman

81cutty'elite' said:


> He had it on KDAY. Power is where its at sadly, but them guys be taxin for commercials!!


Radio is still cheaper than most media and very cost effective if done correctly. The mass reach of FREE radio is the way to go for a show like this but you have to have frequency and the copy has to be written to appeal to your target audience PLUS placement of spots is important. 

I attended & participated last year with my car but missed this one. Congrats on a great show Torres Empire.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

great show


----------



## USMC59

Some car clubs didnt come out because of last year, and I don't blame them. There was alot of empty space inside. From what I was told by staff, there was going to be a second floor, but since they could not fill the first floor they changed that. Awards and categories were unbalanced. The only ones who had a good opportunity to compete against others from the categories were the ones with a 1960 and above since they had every category and subcategory imaginable. I can see why alot of the bomb owners believe they are left out at shows like these. However, sometimes you have to roll with the punches and hopefully things will get better next year. There were several things that WERE done better like move in and better awards (actual trophies) and they tried to plan for two floors, so props to them on that.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## drasticbean

Thanks for the pics and video.


----------



## rolldawg213

*Great show*:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

The like out weight the dislikes. 
Hundreds of people love the show and one or two dislike the show. 

I would still travel 3500 miles away and pay hundreds of dollars just to come and see the show


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD Los Angeles c.c. had a blast, it was a great show. Props to Sam Torres can't wait till next year.


----------



## chef

This was a great show for rides and the people that didn't make it you missed out LA GENTE CC had a blast


----------



## chicanito

drasticbean said:


> The like out weight the dislikes.
> Hundreds of people love the show and one or two dislike the show.
> 
> I would still travel 3500 miles away and pay hundreds of dollars just to come and see the show


To The Top,


----------



## ed1983

any video of the hop???????????


----------



## pimp slap

Uso harbor area and santa meria had a blast great show... Would be back next yr with more usos


----------



## STYLECC61

STYLE had a grate time. The show was very organized and the staff vary welcoming and helpful, they made everyone feel welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## the 61

Cars where top notch and the venue was cool the only thing was that it seemed a lil dead and we all know it aint a real show with out the hoodrats maybe next year sam could add some to the roster


----------



## TONY MONTANA

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 69 IMPALAS R NOT MY YEAR BUT THIS 69 WAS DOING IT BIG LOOKING GOOD VERY NICE :thumbsup:​


true statement :worship:


----------



## MR.IMP

drasticbean;1589970
I would still travel 3500 miles away and pay hundreds of dollars just to come and see the show[/QUOTE said:


> spoken like a true rider!


----------



## MR.IMP

All I got to say where could you go and see the worlds baddest Lowriders under one roof where it's nice and air conditioned, not having to drive for hours and hours, and not worry about fools trippin like back in the 90's?
All I saw was everyone enjoying themselves and being respectful. 
Great show.


----------



## stubborn4life

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


Richie, Did you take these pictures carnal. They are bad ass. Hit me up on e=mail. Maybe we can work together on some projects. i do video.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

STYLECC61 said:


> STYLE had a grate time. The show was very organized and the staff vary welcoming and helpful, they made everyone feel welcome. :thumbsup:


CLEAN TOP NOTCH RANFLAS YESTERDAY ENJOYED THE EYE CANDY


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MUFASA

chingon68mex said:


> I'm like 9 hours away and I'm still at work, just doing some calculations on time and chit,,


Where were u ??? :angry:


----------



## ciscosfc

Had a great time at the show!! I'll post up a few albums later this week when I get back home. I took over 500 pics!!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

MR.IMP said:


> All I got to say where could you go and see the worlds baddest Lowriders under one roof where it's nice and air conditioned, not having to drive for hours and hours, and not worry about fools trippin like back in the 90's?
> All I saw was everyone enjoying themselves and being respectful.
> Great show.




2x and the music was good, not a bunch of noise and static and over loud. I was able to catch some ZZZZZZ at the show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD Los Angeles c.c. had a blast, it was a great show. Props to Sam Torres can't wait till next year.



IMG_8251 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8247 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX15 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## chewie

nice pics.....:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

eric0425 said:


> GREAT SHOW...STYLISTICS HAD A GOOD TIME...



IMG_8291 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX18 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX20 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX19 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX17 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


FAMILIAGRAFIX16 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_9278 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## phatboyz

Nice shoot! Where's the hop??


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Junior LOC

drasticbean said:


> Thanks for the pics and video.


X64 :yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

ed1983 said:


> any video of the hop???????????


I got like 16-19 Individual Car Videos of the Hop. 

It's going to take me sometime to upload all these to YouTube later this evening, so Stay Tuned. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Junior LOC

the 61 said:


> Cars where top notch and the venue was cool the only thing was that it seemed a lil dead and we all know it aint a real show with out the hoodrats maybe next year sam could add some to the roster


LOL :rofl:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Junior LOC

Thread Information
There are currently 49 users browsing this thread. (27 members and :wave: 22 guests)
Junior LOC MR.SKAMS TRAVELIN MAN TIMELESSCLASSICS. NEFF-U ConvertibleDeville AROCK Victorious rolandos67 TIJUAS 661 JOHN818 lincoln68 MR.IMP lowlow95 ELOPEZ-74 gema68 CE 707 GREAT WHITE mc1971 82cuty bigdogg323 SIX1RAG 80emcee


----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

View attachment 535156


----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## ESEROB

*GOOD SHOW YESTERDAY *


----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## Junior LOC

ESEROB said:


> *GOOD SHOW YESTERDAY *


Damn Rob, You get down on editing them videos Big Dogg!!

Thats a Bad Ass video you put together of the Hoppers!

ONE LIFE CC 805 Doing It Big!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_9361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## sikonenine

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8291 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX18 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX20 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX19 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX17 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FAMILIAGRAFIX16 by familiagrafix, on Flickr





OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9278 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


 Lookin Really good Brotherhood!!! :thumbsup: TTMFT.


----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## gabendacutlass




----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_9282 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## MILGON

great show!! easy move in, easy exit, good food courts, they were able to lower trailer parking from last year, show was all indoors with A/C. had jumpers for the kids, trophy were nice, judging was good,wasn't three different events going on like last year so parking was good. best big show i been to in a long time!!! and its was local for many of us. downtown Los angeles. i hope Torres Empire 
has this show next year. big thumbs up to Torres Empire for having a great show.


----------



## ESEROB

Junior LOC said:


> Damn Rob, You get down on editing them videos Big Dogg!!
> 
> Thats a Bad Ass video you put together of the Hoppers!
> 
> ONE LIFE CC 805 Doing It Big!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU

guss68imp said:


> Orale Louie ,
> Looking good ,hope u guys had a good one:thumbsup:


YES WE DID GREAT SHOW


----------



## gabendacutlass

Was a good show had a goodtime unbelievable the quality of the rides that turned out  all around good show special thanks to strictly family (my bro ricndaregal) and his club members had fun gracias


----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.355710794506193.82885.100002018257338&type=1


_*T*__*ONS OF PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## stubborn4life

OMAR TRECE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.355710794506193.82885.100002018257338&type=1
> 
> 
> _*T*__*ONS OF PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


That's why I decided to do videos. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTRP1kQTwaw


----------



## OMAR TRECE

stubborn4life said:


> That's why I decided to do videos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTRP1kQTwaw


I'ts just so easy to load up to facebook but i love your video bro i already reposted on my facebook page!!! Good Work!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Who took best Bomb Truck ???


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8469 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8443 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8433 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8421 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8414 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8413 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8406 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8380 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8363 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8334 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8329 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8320 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8318 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8294 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8291 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8290 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8289 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8281 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8274 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8258 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8253 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8251 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8247 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8246 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8231 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8229 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_9623 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9629 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9648 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9650 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9658 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9667 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9710 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9791 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9813 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9853 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Richiecool69elka

wiresandtires said:


> x2 you should have been there Rich
> your elco is just as nice.
> View attachment 534783
> this one of the homies rides. He made it just in time


Thanks Bro,Be There Next Year.Anybody Want Some Firme Rims.This Is The Homie To Get Them From.(WIRESANDTIRES)


----------



## Rag Ryda

a lil eye candy coordinated by Cookiez Productions


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Rag Ryda said:


> a lil eye candy coordinated by Cookiez Productions


:thumbsup: *ANYTIME MY BOY*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Did anyone get a over head view shot of the whole show? :dunno:








_


----------



## 1SEXY80

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


>


_Beautiful Ride.. Does This Ride Have A Thread?_


----------



## clara62

Maniacos c.c. had fun


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

1SEXY80 said:


> _Beautiful Ride.. Does This Ride Have A Thread?_


i think it does look under project rides page i think da owner goes by cpt boy


----------



## lefty13




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Lil Video I put together from move in Friday. I got A LOT of footage Sunday, will be posting that Video some time this week!


----------



## low'n slow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTRP1kQTwaw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Barba

On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
Cant wait till next year.....
Much Respect!!!!:worship:
your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


----------



## rudster

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


The Groupe car club would also like to say that we feel the exact same way. We came deep to represent the club and la. We would like Sam to know that Groupe has you and appreciates your hard work for the lowrider community. Rudy GROUPE so cal.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

Was a great show. Goood time!


----------



## Smokes999

The show was great best I've been to in a long time my caddy took 3rd on the street luxury but ima push it till I hit first


----------



## sfvcruiser

Wow, what a great show, It's shows like this that is gonna put low riding back on the map. Sure hope the show returns next year. PREMIER CC. had a great time.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


*WILL SAID MY BOY WE WILL ALWAYS STAND BY SAM AND HIS FAM BAM CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YR JOSE LATER ILL POST YOUR PIXS OF THE GIRLS:thumbsup:*


----------



## Smokes999




----------



## OMAR TRECE

EASY-E của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

sam3 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Just_Looking

IMPERIALS had a great time too. just like PREMIER said, you got our back, Familia to Familia, Like aways. See you guys Next Year.:thumbsup:


----------



## RappersDelight

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_9323 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9453 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## film_david

wow, what a show! spotless cars, great vibe, overall an amazing day. 

mad props to Sam and his crew for making this possible. 

I will be back next year!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9361 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## premier66

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


_*OUTSTANDING SUPER SHOW!!! GOT TORRES EMPIRE??? LOS ANGELES SUPER SHOW!!! COME GET YOU SOME !!!*_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## azteca de oro

:thumbsup: great show be back next year


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## toker1

Man I tryd hard to get there shity job so couldn't but next year for shore hopefully with the caddi!!


----------



## Mr. J76

Who took the show?


----------



## newstyle_64

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## CPT BOY

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>





Nice pics


----------



## B-RAY

*MORNINGWOOD OC*








*MORNINGWOOD OF ORANGE COUNTY 
*


----------



## luckygz

So who got best of show???


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

My fav pics:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Fav Pics continue:

16.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









17.*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

what up B Ray Car looking Good im the guy that was talking to you in the morning with my son about bumper kit and steering wheel.


----------



## no joke

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels


very well said :thumbsup:


----------



## sfvcruiser

What ya think?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Looks like i missed out by goin to work


----------



## Junior LOC

stubborn4life said:


> That's why I decided to do videos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTRP1kQTwaw


X64

That's Right Stubborn-I had the same thing in mind eCe.!! 

Video just makes it feel more Alive and shows the RAZA a more LIVE Perspective of the whole experience.


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia27 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## BIGTITO64

Damn


----------



## Junior LOC

I still have a few more Videos to upload of the Rest of the Hoppers that came out that day-Stay Tuned RAZA!!


----------



## stubborn4life

newstyle_64 said:


> :thumbsup:


Don't know Sam personally but I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Junior LOC

rudster said:


> The Groupe car club would also like to say that we feel the exact same way. We came deep to represent the club and la. We would like Sam to know that Groupe has you and appreciates your hard work for the lowrider community. Rudy GROUPE so cal.


Groupe Car Club was Hella deep on Sunday-everywhere you turned you saw a Blue Groupe T-Shirt in the crowd of people who attended this show. :run: :thumbsup:

And the amount of cars that they brought out was amazing. :boink:

Keep up the Good Work~Groupe CC :h5:


----------



## stubborn4life

More videos from over all event...

http://www.youtube.com/user/urbanmelodytv


----------



## nobueno

The show was great! Stephanie & I would like to thank Sam, James, Tim and the Torres Empire crew for their providing us with everything we needed to get our job done. Support thoses that support you!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia29 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## SAM TORRES

Thats right Homie torresempire COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!! See you next year!!! Al ready talking to the convention center!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SAM TORRES said:


> Thats right Homie torresempire COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!! See you next year!!! Al ready talking to the convention center!!!!!




sam4 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*ALL ABOUT THE RESPECT WE WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE

http://flic.kr/p/d5zumd

Check it out from Jae and Steph's stash!


----------



## deecaddy

drasticbean said:


> The like out weight the dislikes.
> Hundreds of people love the show and one or two dislike the show.
> 
> I would still travel 3500 miles away and pay hundreds of dollars just to come and see the show


:thumbsup: I know next time i will make the trip from Florida....


----------



## wezzie83

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## blue jay

Very good show..great location.hats off to TORRES EMPIRE.. TRADITION SO*CAL will Definitely suport the next LA SHOW.we had a great time.. two thumbs up..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


> http://flic.kr/p/d5zumd
> 
> Check it out from Jae and Steph's stash!


----------



## Rag Ryda

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>



nice ragg 64!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


sfvcruiser said:


> View attachment 535490
> What ya think?


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_So many pic's & video's to choose from! Great work homie's! Gonna make this a 2 week feature! :thumbsup:










Lowriders are good people too....:yes:_


----------



## bigdogg323

THIS IS FUCKING SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKK :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS FUCKING SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKK :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:big george you did that homie car looks sick


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FUCKING SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKK :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:big george you did that homie car looks sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Smiley!
Click to expand...


----------



## Movin' Violation

We had a great time at the Supershow in the City of Angels this Sunday and thanks to everyone who showed up reppin' Movin' Violation gear! A special thanks to Mike Lopez, our latest "Legends of the Game," for taking time to take pictures and sign all those t-shirts for his fans. Even Lil Jesse Valadez showed up in honor of his father, Big Jesse Valadez! 

And a BIG thanks to Sam for your continued willingness to put on a show like this in LA. The lowriding community can't thank you enough! You finally got your Gypsy Rose t-shirt carrnal... time to start reppin' MV!!! (LOL)

We'll have full coverage of the show on our website later this week.


----------



## TraditionCC

96tein said:


> torres empire
> I dunno what to say... I had a blast at this show. One of the baddest shows I have been to so far. Well organised move in was perfect an on time awards went fast, I did not expect to take B.O.S. Bicycle thats for sure. A big thank you for having such an awesome show, first l.a. Show for me an I will deffinetly be back next year keep up the good work..
> 
> Congrates to all the winners as well you all had beautiful rides your pride for art of lowriding showed tramendisly.
> The guys from Tradition, good meeting yall see you in vegas..


Hell ya Kevin, great meeting you bro,.....again congrats on your wins. Well deserved! See you in Vegas:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FUCKING SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKK :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:big george you did that homie car looks sick
> 
> 
> 
> AGREE
Click to expand...


----------



## CPT BOY

bigdogg323 said:


> THIS IS FUCKING SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKK :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:



Thanks bidogg323!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Smiley!
> 
> 
> 
> np just add a lil purple to it you be all good
Click to expand...


----------



## ESEROB

DREAM ON said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: nice picture homie


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> CPT BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> np just add a lil purple to it you be all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah homie, no purple:biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## STYLECC61

ITS SAD TO HEAR THAT SOME CLUBS WERE BOYCOTTING THE SHOW. MY CLUB WAS ONE OF THE CLUBS THAT GOT DISRESPECTED LAST YEAR. WHEN I CALLED SAM TO DISCUSS IT, I WAS GIVEN HIS PERSONAL CEL PHONE NUMBER AND WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM HE SAID HE WOULD MAKE IT UP TO US AND MEET OUR DEMANDS FOR RESTITUION. I MUST SAY SAM IS A MAN OF HIS WORD AND MAD IT RIGHT TO US IN EVERY WAY. SAM STYLE CAR CLUB WILL ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

who boycotted? i mean if a club boycotted they should speak on the reason. Thats the only way resolotions come to pass. If your club didnt go for other reason IE you wanted special treatment then thats just out of torres control. All riders should be treated equally whether theres one member or 100 members. Rerember the show goes on with whoever shows up so why not be a part of it and make it that much better.


----------



## MintySeven

Blvd Rollers cc san diego had a great time,see u guys next year:thumbsup:


----------



## 62ssrag

Anybody got a pic of the bish in the booth with the green bathing suit she was hot as fuck!


----------



## DRantiquecarparts

artkrime said:


> *Some car clubs didnt come out because of last year*, and I don't blame them. There was alot of empty space inside. From what I was told by staff, there was going to be a second floor, but since they could not fill the first floor they changed that. Awards and categories were unbalanced. The only ones who had a good opportunity to compete against others from the categories were the ones with a 1960 and above since they had every category and subcategory imaginable. I can see why alot of the bomb owners believe they are left out at shows like these. However, sometimes you have to roll with the punches and hopefully things will get better next year. There were several things that WERE done better like move in and better awards (actual trophies) and they tried to plan for two floors, so props to them on that.


This is true. we had a hell of time last year moving in. we where one of the last clubs to be let in last year and that almost did not happen. so this year we decided to not return.


----------



## groovin ruben

62ssrag said:


> Anybody got a pic of the bish in the booth with the green bathing suit she was hot as fuck!


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## sinisster65

STYLECC61 said:


> ITS SAD TO HEAR THAT SOME CLUBS WERE BOYCOTTING THE SHOW. MY CLUB WAS ONE OF THE CLUBS THAT GOT DISRESPECTED LAST YEAR. WHEN I CALLED SAM TO DISCUSS IT, I WAS GIVEN HIS PERSONAL CEL PHONE NUMBER AND WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM HE SAID HE WOULD MAKE IT UP TO US AND MEET OUR DEMANDS FOR RESTITUION. I MUST SAY SAM IS A MAN OF HIS WORD AND MAD IT RIGHT TO US IN EVERY WAY. SAM STYLE CAR CLUB WILL ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN




----------



## BOSS HOGIN




----------



## BOSS HOGIN

for those who missed out plan better next year!


----------



## low4ever

BOSS HOGIN said:


> for those who missed out plan better next year!


That 64 has the hottest roof i seen in awhile.


----------



## TOPFAN

CPT BOY said:


> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah homie, no purple:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> That RAG is sick just the way it is! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

Great Show, Cant wait till next year!:thumbsup:


----------



## SLW N LW

STYLECC61 said:


> ITS SAD TO HEAR THAT SOME CLUBS WERE BOYCOTTING THE SHOW. MY CLUB WAS ONE OF THE CLUBS THAT GOT DISRESPECTED LAST YEAR. WHEN I CALLED SAM TO DISCUSS IT, I WAS GIVEN HIS PERSONAL CEL PHONE NUMBER AND WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM HE SAID HE WOULD MAKE IT UP TO US AND MEET OUR DEMANDS FOR RESTITUION. I MUST SAY SAM IS A MAN OF HIS WORD AND MAD IT RIGHT TO US IN EVERY WAY. SAM STYLE CAR CLUB WILL ALWAYS HAVE YOUR BACK. :thumbsup:


I walked up to Sam at the end of the show and intruduced myself and tell him i had a great time at the show. Sam was really down to earth and talked to me for a while about the show and other Lowrider topics. Big:thumbsup: to Sam and his crew.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS




----------



## 1BADLAC

BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!
View attachment 535931
View attachment 535932
View attachment 535933
View attachment 535934
View attachment 535935
View attachment 535936
View attachment 535937
View attachment 535938


----------



## Smokes999

5 STARS TO SAM FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND SAM HIMSELF SEEMED VERY DOWN TO EARTH AND EVEN TALKED TO ME FOR A MIN,AND I WAS THE ONLY ONE FROM MY CLUB THERE, BUT HE TOOK THE TIME TO SAY HELLO AND THAT WAS COOL. I WILL MOST DEF ATTEND ALL OF THE "TORRES EMPIRE" SHOWS... GREAT JOB SAM :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

GOOD SHOWuffin:


----------



## 909vert63

Smokes999 said:


> 5 STARS TO SAM FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND SAM HIMSELF SEEMED VERY DOWN TO EARTH AND EVEN TALKED TO ME FOR A MIN,AND I WAS THE ONLY ONE FROM MY CLUB THERE, BUT HE TOOK THE TIME TO SAY HELLO AND THAT WAS COOL. I WILL MOST DEF ATTEND ALL OF THE "TORRES EMPIRE" SHOWS... GREAT JOB SAM :thumbsup:


CADDIE WAS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61




----------



## 909vert63

:worship:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Blue_moon69




----------



## redrum702

TTT


----------



## Smokes999

909vert63 said:


> CADDIE WAS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE:thumbsup:


thanks dogg


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

QUALITY BUILT RIDES


----------



## 1BADLAC

my baby in her ninas caddy
View attachment 536027
View attachment 536028
View attachment 536029
View attachment 536030


----------



## OMAR TRECE

m-3 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## MR.59

luckygz said:


> So who got best of show???


don`t know, we had a corner of og cars, and everyone placed
1st 42 fleetline , 
3rd`42 ragtop ,
3og 20in. bike in bike, 
3rd in pickup truck


----------



## OMAR TRECE

ALEXLA1 của jess000, trên Flickr


ALEXLA của jess000, trên Flickr


ALEXLA2 của jess000, trên Flickr


ALEXLA3 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*Pics from my Compa Alex.P from SouthSide Customs Tijuana!*_


----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

OMAR TRECE said:


> m-3 của jess000, trên Flickr:thumbsupmar


----------



## MI 71

BOSS HOGIN said:


>




Nice Pics cant wait for next year


----------



## Latin Luxury

THIS IS SICK GOOD :thumbsup: JOB


----------



## OMAR TRECE

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m-3 của jess000, trên Flickr:thumbsupmar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> familia23 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> _*Love your Caddie Bro!!*_
Click to expand...


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia6 của jess000, trên Flickr

_*The Homie Andy's ride!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia5 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia4 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia3 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia2 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia1 của jess000, trên Flickr


elrey của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## stubborn4life

Currently working a video for Groupe Car Club. Took me over 30 mins to film all their cars. I had to speed up the video to make it a 10mins video. They rolled in with 90 cars. 

Meanwhile check out some of the other videos...

http://www.youtube.com/user/urbanmelodytv


----------



## Junior LOC

Junior LOC said:


> X64
> 
> That's Right Stubborn-I had the same thing in mind eCe.!!
> 
> Video just makes it feel more Alive and shows the RAZA a more LIVE Perspective of the whole experience.





Junior LOC said:


> I still have a few more Videos to upload of the Rest of the Hoppers that came out that day-Stay Tuned RAZA!!



*Here are the Rest of the Videos that I couldn't get to last night...Enjoy RAZA!!
*


----------



## JDIECAST

once again history was made on sunday sept2nd everybody that attended said nothing but great things about this show if you wernt there you really missed out on a great show unique diecast & family /Torres empire staff it was a pleasure to be apart of Torres Empire we will continue to be apart of the Torres Empire dream team all of everybodys hard work paid off ,once again THANK YOU SAM ,COOKIE AND STAFF CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

DREAM ON said:


>












That's Right-ONE LIFE CC 818 & 805 WERE IN THE MOTHA FUCKING HOUSE ON SUNDAY!!

Thanks Dream On for taking that Group Picture Loco. :h5:


----------



## Amahury760

Junior LOC said:


> That's Right-ONE LIFE CC 818 & 805 WERE IN THE MOTHA FUCKING HOUSE ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> Thanks Dream On for taking that Group Picture Loco. :h5:


TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

low4ever said:


> That 64 has the hottest roof i seen in awhile.


That's Because you haven't seen mine Homie. 

Although I do agree that the roof on that '64 was off the hook. :boink:

I'm about to bust it out in 1-2 months. It's being put back together at the moment


----------



## Junior LOC

Amahury760 said:


> TTT


:h5:

Members Only CC and One Life CC~ Going Straight To The Top


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

DAMN!!!! a lot of bad ass pics and vids!!! Heres a lil bit of our contribution

Sunday







Friday


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

Junior LOC said:


> That's Right-ONE LIFE CC 818 & 805 WERE IN THE MOTHA FUCKING HOUSE ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> Thanks Dream On for taking that Group Picture Loco. :h5:


ANYTIME HOMIE'S THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

DREAM ON said:


> ANYTIME HOMIE'S THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


Fasho Tony!! :yes:


----------



## MR.59

artkrime said:


> Some car clubs didnt come out because of last year, and I don't blame them. There was alot of empty space inside. From what I was told by staff, there was going to be a second floor, but since they could not fill the first floor they changed that. Awards and categories were unbalanced. The only ones who had a good opportunity to compete against others from the categories were the ones with a 1960 and above since they had every category and subcategory imaginable. I can see why alot of the bomb owners believe they are left out at shows like these. However, sometimes you have to roll with the punches and
> 
> hopefully things will get better next year. There were several things that WERE done better like move in and better awards (actual
> ) and they tried to plan for two floors, so props to them on that.


If you look at the 2 tan 1942 s the dukes had that corner and all the cars ther took home a trophy, the 42 areo took a first og, the 42 vert took 3rd , in total we took 4 tophys, in the og class


----------



## Hernan

Mr Impala said:


> who boycotted? i mean if a club boycotted they should speak on the reason. Thats the only way resolotions come to pass. If your club didnt go for other reason IE you wanted special treatment then thats just out of torres control. All riders should be treated equally whether theres one member or 100 members. Rerember the show goes on with whoever shows up so why not be a part of it and make it that much better.


Very well said!


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## Ernieandheidi1

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey what's up homie this is your ride bro


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey what's up homie this is your ride bro


:nosad:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

JDIECAST said:


> once again history was made on sunday sept2nd everybody that attended said nothing but great things about this show if you wernt there you really missed out on a great show unique diecast & family /Torres empire staff it was a pleasure to be apart of Torres Empire we will continue to be apart of the Torres Empire dream team all of everybodys hard work paid off ,once again THANK YOU SAM ,COOKIE AND STAFF CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!!!


*THANKS FOR BRING ME ON BOARD IT WAS A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YR THANKS UNIQUE DIECAST AND SAM N TIM AND THE REST OF THE TORRES EMPIRE FAM BAM SEE U ALL NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

one of the badest at the show! ! !


----------



## DREAM ON

BOSS HOGIN said:


> one of the badest at the show! ! !


Yup!!!


----------



## low4ever

Junior LOC said:


> That's Because you haven't seen mine Homie.
> 
> Although I do agree that the roof on that '64 was off the hook. :boink:
> 
> I'm about to bust it out in 1-2 months. It's being put back together at the moment


thats whats up big dog cant wait to see pics. keep at it homie!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

BOSS HOGIN said:


> one of the badest at the show! ! !


 Big Frank did a banging job on this ride.


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

FAMILIAGRAFIX32 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

OMAR TRECE said:


> FAMILIAGRAFIX32 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


love this pic omar. thanks


----------



## NEGRO 63

OMAR TRECE said:


> familia2 của jess000, trên Flickr


damn omar thanx for this badass flika


----------



## BENNYHILLS95

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 536043
> View attachment 536044
> View attachment 536045
> 
> View attachment 536046
> View attachment 536047
> View attachment 536049
> 
> View attachment 536052


:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95

NEFF-U said:


>


Thanks for the pic:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> love this pic omar. thanks


_*I can take a pic upside down and it still comes out goo!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT Just trying to get my name out there!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE

***** 63 said:


> damn omar thanx for this badass flika


_*Gracias Homie i have some more i just ran out of time i'll be posting late tonight stay tuned !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE

familia11 by jess000, on Flickr


----------



## JROCK

{EYE} HAVE TO GIVE CREDIT. 95% OF THE RIDES WERE HIGH CALIBER RIDES IN THE HOUSE. VERY IMPRESSIVE SHOW. MY UNCLE HAS NOT BEEN LOWRIDING IN ABOUT 30 YEARS AND HAD A BLAST. I'M GLAD OUR TIME WAS SPENT THERE. IT'S WORTH ATTENDING THS SHOW AGAIN. :h5:uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> BIG AL BUMPER CHECKING;;;


----------



## Gabino Barrera

Barba said:


> On behalf of Premier CC City of Angels, We would like to thanks Sam and all of his Familia for putting this Special Event!!!The LA Super Show!!! Who ever didnt make it,,, Lost out!!! This was a very well organized show. Sam took care of all of the loose ends to make this the baddest show ive been to in over 20 years...
> That being said, I would also like to take a moment and talk about all of this bullshit of clubs boycotting this event!!!! Its unfortunate that this individual... not a corporation... Sam pours all of this money time and effort into this special event...and we still have clubs and individuals who dont support this Man....Sam, puts his money where his mouth is...but more importantly he puts his money where his heart is...He invested in us!!!The lowrider Familia!!!!! So dont get cought up with all of the bullshit..Sam, YOU and your team remided me of Alberto and His Whife when They owned the Magazine and we would pour in to the convention center for the LA Super Show!!!This man is all heart!!!!My hat off to you Sam....
> Were here for you , Just a phone call away!!
> Cant wait till next year.....
> Much Respect!!!!:worship:
> your Carnal, Jose Barba / President ....Premier CC City of Angels



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

WOW!!!!!!!!!! That's all I can say about the whole show. We at Torres Empire want to thank everybody that made this show possible and that would be.....YOU THE PEOPLE. Words can't explain how happy we are about all the comments and pics that you guys or saying and putting up about us cause we really do appreciate it that's why it's called THE FAMILY AFFAIR cause we are a BIG ASS FAMILY. Once again thanks to everybody that showed up and was a part of this I can't wait to come back and see my old and new friends.:worship:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Congratulation to Torres Empire for making a 2 week feature on our website!
Nothing but the best of the best pic's and video's! Never before seen pic's also! :thumbsup:

Click here for intro and videos:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/
Click here for pic's:http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html











Lowriders supporting Lowriders! :h5:
_


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NEFF-U

BENNYHILLS95 said:


> Thanks for the pic:thumbsup:


Any time .. Nice looking brougham by the way


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 535245
> View attachment 535249
> View attachment 535251
> View attachment 535258
> View attachment 535263










:|SMILE AT LEAST


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics had a great time at the torres Empire you guys really out did yourselves. Cant wait till next year.


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NEGRO 63

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Gracias Homie i have some more i just ran out of time i'll be posting late tonight stay tuned !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


orale :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8715 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8615 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8606 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8535 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8534 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8443 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8433 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8421 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8414 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8413 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8406 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE

IMG_8380 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## JDIZZLE

Thank you SAM and the whole Torres Empire Family for another great show!






Please share the video!


----------



## JOHN818

JDIZZLE said:


> Thank you SAM and the whole Torres Empire Family for another great show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share the video!


Nice video!!!!


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62

JOHN818 said:


> Nice video!!!!


Bad Ass video !!!!!


----------



## MILGON

SAM TORRES said:


> Thats right Homie torresempire COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!! See you next year!!! Al ready talking to the convention center!!!!!


I'm glad to hear that!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

JDIZZLE said:


> Thank you SAM and the whole Torres Empire Family for another great show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share the video!


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir

Very nice well done...


----------



## Soul One

Sam, _who_ made _you_ famous..


----------



## Maximus1959

Great show! Those who did not attend out of frustration from a year ago; I encourage you to give this show another try. Clearly the Torres Crew did their homework and learned from any past mistakes. I thought the show was very well organized and left an overall impression of "professionalism". Give them a ton of credit. They brought back a "signature" lowrider show to LA. Many of us thought that may never happen again. Next year is going to be packed, after how well this year went.


----------



## JROCK

Maximus1959 said:


> Great show! Those who did not attend out of frustration from a year ago; I encourage you to give this show another try. Clearly the Torres Crew did their homework and learned from any past mistakes. I thought the show was very well organized and left an overall impression of "professionalism". Give them a ton of credit. They brought back a "signature" lowrider show to LA. Many of us thought that may never happen again. Next year is going to be packed, after how well this year went.


HAVE 2 SECOND THAT 1. NOT LIKE THE (LOWRIDER NATIONALS). MR. TORREZ AND HIS ORGANIZATION SEEMS TO HAVE THERE STUFF TOGETHER. :thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## HD-JESSE

JROCK said:


> HAVE 2 SECOND THAT 1. NOT LIKE THE (LOWRIDER NATIONALS). MR. TORREZ AND HIS ORGANIZATION SEEMS TO HAVE THERE STUFF TOGETHER. :thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


X3 great job to Sam and the whole Torres Empire staff !!!


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## Junior LOC

> That's Right-ONE LIFE CC 818 & 805 WERE IN THE MOTHA FUCKING HOUSE ON SUNDAY!!
> 
> Thanks Dream On for taking that Group Picture Loco. :h5:




These are the last few videos that I had recorded at the L.A. Supershow...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## MILGON

Maximus1959 said:


> Great show! Those who did not attend out of frustration from a year ago; I encourage you to give this show another try. Clearly the Torres Crew did their homework and learned from any past mistakes. I thought the show was very well organized and left an overall impression of "professionalism". Give them a ton of credit. They brought back a "signature" lowrider show to LA. Many of us thought that may never happen again. Next year is going to be packed, after how well this year went.


well said. the torres empire fixed a lot of things from last year. they took the negative feed back and changed some things to make it right this year. who does that? thats why i hope next year we all support this show. they really catered to the owners this year and learned from some mistakes from last year. remember this show is indoors. not like some shows where the venue is small and half the cars are indoors while the other half are outdoors baking in the hot sun. the thing i like the most. its in our back yard. downtown L.A.


----------



## Junior LOC

JDIZZLE said:


> Thank you SAM and the whole Torres Empire Family for another great show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share the video!


Damn Homie-that's One Bad Ass Video you put together :h5:

Keep up the good work homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U

Junior LOC said:


> Damn Homie-that's One Bad Ass Video you put together :h5:
> 
> Keep up the good work homie!! :thumbsup:


X2 ...


----------



## SAM TORRES

ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


----------



## blue jay

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


Yesssssss...i cant wait...TRADITION SO*CAL will be there...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


*CAN'T WAIT TO WORK WITH U AGAIN NEXT YR SAM AND MAKE IT MORE BIGGER THEN THIS YR:h5::thumbsup:*


----------



## JROCK

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *CAN'T WAIT TO WORK WITH U AGAIN NEXT YR SAM AND MAKE IT MORE BIGGER THEN THIS YR:h5::thumbsup:*


BIGGER?! :wow: :thumbsup: :worship::h5::nicoderm:


----------



## sicksurside

:h5:LETS DO THIS!!!EVIL~SIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


Congrats!! Only gonna get Bigger and Better Sam!! Good Date Choice Also


----------



## rolldawg213

hell yeah *La Gente c.c. will be there again*


----------



## Invisionz Magazine

*photo coverage by R.Photography ;]*







visit *Invisionz Magazine* on facebook to see *148+* more photos on this event! www.facebook.com/invisionz (dont forget to press the *like* button)
​

photos shot by R.Photography...


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Elite64

Props to Sam and the whole Torres Empire crew! They through one of the best, if not THE BEST show of the year. The move in was one of the best I've seen for a show of this size, we pulled up and were let in almost immediately. All the cars were top notch and the whole vibe of the show was great. We will definitely be back next year! Keep doing what your doing Sam! And everyone remember this man is doing it for the love of lowriding, he's doing it for all of us. This show is only going to get bigger every year.


----------



## mrboscodelagente

1ST PLACE 70'S STREET...

THANX TORRES EMPIRE ON BEHALF OF LA GENTE CC...IT WAS AN AWSOME SHOW...ME AND MY FAM HAD A GREAT TIME...GOOD SHOW FOR A FAMILY TYPE EVIRONMENT...


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Does anyone know who took this pic? :dunno:








_


----------



## Bird

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


_*
THE BEST SHOW TO DATE I HOPE I HAVE THE PLEASURE TO SHOOT NEXT YEAR KEEP ME IN MIND PLEASE!!!!*_


----------



## visionquest23

nice!!


----------



## INKEDUP

normie_pheeny said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

JDIZZLE said:


> Thank you SAM and the whole Torres Empire Family for another great show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share the video!


:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Movin' Violation

Check out Movin' Violation's LA VIDA blog and see how it went down at the L.A. Supershow in 2012. MovinViolation.com/Supershow


----------



## mizharley61

We need a Torres Empire Car Show In The Chicago Area!


----------



## JDIZZLE

Heres the video again if you missed it the first time, please share!





Thank you guys for all the comments and support, if anyone is looking for some photos/video of your car you can email me at [email protected]

http://www.facebook.com/JdizzleMedia


----------



## azteca de oro

great show be back next year good date.


----------



## elBombero

nice 69! anyone know whos it is?









looks like mine


----------



## OG 61

normie_pheeny said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider

JDIZZLE said:


> Heres the video again if you missed it the first time, please share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for all the comments and support, if anyone is looking for some photos/video of your car you can email me at [email protected]
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/JdizzleMedia



:thumbsup: great video homie


----------



## STKN209

normie_pheeny said:


>


MANNNN.."TOWER OF POWER"....THATS REAL KUSTOM:thumbsup:THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE..DAM I SHULDA WENT...MISSED A GOOD ONE...


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Hell Yeah!!! Can't Wait!!!



SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


----------



## the 61

That 1963 is one of the nices I ve seen rims where eye catching!:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

SAM TORRES said:


> ALL RIGHT WE STILL HAVE MORE VIDEO COMEING OUT! BUT HERE IS THE BIG NEWS THE DATE IS SET FOR NEXT YEAR 7/14/13 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER YOU CAN GO TO TORRESEMPIRE.COM FOR MORE INFO!!!!:h5:


Hell yea its on ONTARIO CLASSICS will be there again.!!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

paga fuegos said:


> nice 69! anyone know whos it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like mine


Its a guy name Mario from Way Of Life Car Club.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

As A MATTER OF FACT HE WON THAT DAY TOO!!


----------



## ciscosfc

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426226114069314.100333.100000457874334&type=1&l=00ff5f5b05

Here's my album with almost 600 pics. Some blurry Some clean. I'll be using another camera next time. Great Show!!
!!


----------



## Johnny562

*Bikini Contest Pics??????????*


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426226114069314.100333.100000457874334&type=1&l=00ff5f5b05
> 
> Here's my album with almost 600 pics. Some blurry Some clean. I'll be using another camera next time. Great Show!!
> !!


Thanks for sharing. Great pics.


----------



## Junior LOC

normie_pheeny said:


>


:naughty: :fool2:


----------



## ElProfeJose

normie_pheeny said:


>



THIS JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT WHEN WE ARE GONE OUR RANFLAS STILL KEEP ON GOING!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

ElProfeJose said:


> THIS JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT WHEN WE ARE GONE OUR RANFLAS STILL KEEP ON GOING!!!!


:yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)
Junior LOC, SAM TORRES
:wave:


----------



## fool2

JDIZZLE said:


> Heres the video again if you missed it the first time, please share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for all the comments and support, if anyone is looking for some photos/video of your car you can email me at [email protected]
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/JdizzleMedia


:cheesy:


----------



## Rag Ryda

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426226114069314.100333.100000457874334&type=1&l=00ff5f5b05
> 
> Here's my album with almost 600 pics. Some blurry Some clean. I'll be using another camera next time. Great Show!!
> !!


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

Rag Ryda said:


> nice pics :thumbsup:


Real nice!!!


----------



## SUR 39

the car was tower of power its been 20 years since its been out.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny

*"Triple Threat" *
*







*

*Mario, Manuel, and Marvin*


----------



## SAM TORRES

normie_pheeny said:


> *"Triple Threat" *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Mario, Manuel, and Marvin*


Thats some Homies!!:h5:


----------



## Junior LOC

normie_pheeny said:


>


Sicccc Ass '63. :yes:


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SAM TORRES

A&R said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Is there a lot of CarClubs out there we are interested torresempire?


----------



## mnc47

Tower of Power deserves a little more respect than just park like the way it is, at the least let it rest on carpet. This car is a legend. You don't see other legend cars displyed like that. Ishmael Robles always dispayed it properly. If your going to show it present it like the name says " Tower of Power "


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

WHY IS EVERYONE KISSIN TORRES ASS THEY DOGGED EVERYONE LAST YEAR DID WE FORGET !!!!!


----------



## JROCK

normie_pheeny said:


>


DON'T BE SURPRISED THIS RIDE WILL BE IN A MAGAZINE SOON. AND RIP TO THE P TOWN HOMIE! :thumbsup::yes::angel::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

Johnny562 said:


> *Bikini Contest Pics??????????*



IMG_9710 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9791 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9667 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9658 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9650 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_9623 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## JROCK

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9710 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9791 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9667 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9658 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9650 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9623 của jess000, trên Flickr


:uh:


----------



## Johnny562

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9710 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9791 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9667 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9658 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9650 của jess000, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9623 của jess000, trên Flickr





Cant believe this is all the L.A. Super Show produced.


----------



## JROCK

Johnny562 said:


> Cant believe this is all the L.A. Super Show produced.


\

:uh: WE GOT THE BAD RIDES. BUT FOR SEVERAL YEARS WE'VE BEEN RUNNING DRY ON FINE HYNAS. ESPECIALLY IN THE BIKINI CONTESTS. MAYBE WE NEED TO IMPORT SOME FINE CHICKS FROM NORTHERN CAL, SAN DIEGO, AND VENTURA COUNTY AREAS.. THE CHICKS OUT THERE SEEM TO STILL PUT IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CROWD. :yessad::|:inout::nicoderm:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## harbor area 64 rag

562KUSTOMS said:


> WHY IS EVERYONE KISSIN TORRES ASS THEY DOGGED EVERYONE LAST YEAR DID WE FORGET !!!!!






I'll never forget how they treated us last year:buttkick:,,,,:shh::guns:


----------



## STYLECC61

Dont forget last years show was pertty much put on by Lowrider mag with Sam relying on them. And this year none of those people where involved and it went smooth with the move in being 30 minutes or less. And the clubs that got dist and talked to Sam about it, Sam made it right by them at this years show. Everyone makes mistakes but what a person does about it shows who he really is.


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice

STYLECC61 said:


> Dont forget last years show was pertty much put on by Lowrider mag with Sam relying on them. And this year none of those people where involved and it went smooth with the move in being 30 minutes or less. And the clubs that got dist and talked to Sam about it, Sam made it right by them at this years show. Everyone makes mistakes but what a person does about it shows who he really is.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

why aren't there any more pictures of this car? fuckin' bad ass!



CPT BOY said:


> Thanks bidogg323!!!


----------



## big fish

*BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS IS #1*

THE DVD IS OUT VOL66 A DAY WITH BIG FISH GET AT ME 323-479-2387 [email protected]


----------



## SAM TORRES

STYLECC61 said:


> Dont forget last years show was pertty much put on by Lowrider mag with Sam relying on them. And this year none of those people where involved and it went smooth with the move in being 30 minutes or less. And the clubs that got dist and talked to Sam about it, Sam made it right by them at this years show. Everyone makes mistakes but what a person does about it shows who he really is.


Thank you for your support and respect! Homie! We have love and respect for you as well!! As for those who don't like us and those who do like us we got love for you to!!! just go out there and support your Lowrider community weather it's here or anywhere just be there!!!:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## People's Choice

SAM TORRES said:


> Thank you for your support and respect! Homie! We have love and respect for you as well!! As for those who don't like us and those who do like us we got love for you to!!! just go out there and support your Lowrider community weather it's here or anywhere just be there!!!:h5::h5::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## LOWDOWN62

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

2012 was bad ass!! lookin forward to 2013!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## SAM TORRES

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

